#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  "Как действует медитация"

## Алдын Хадыс

Кюнзиг Шамар Римпоче «Как действует медитация»

Медитация - это нечто очень интересное и хорошее. Если вы хоть раз ощутили то, чем она является, у вас появится к ней настоящий интерес и начнется развитие. До тех пор, пока вы не познали настоящее ядро медитации, пока не испытали действительную медитацию как таковую - настоящий интерес у вас не возникнет. Медитация не интересна до тех пор, пока в ней не достигнут определенный результат.

Причина этого в том, что, ум, как правило, не привык быть уравновешенным. Всем нам гораздо ближе состояние, при котором непрерывно появляются мысли и ум постоянно следует за этими спонтанно и непрерывно возникающими мыслями. Мысли, запутанность, беспокойство отвлекают нас. Это хорошо знакомое, само собой разумеющееся для нас состояние ума. Поскольку наш ум так привык быть беспокойным и находиться в постоянном движении, то при подобном его состоянии медитация есть нечто неестественное, непривычное для нас и не соответствующее тому, что мы обычно испытываем. По этой причине медитация становится тем, для чего мы должны напряженно трудиться, а это лишает нас спонтанного интереса. Это все равно, что учиться плавать. Когда научишься - легко. Но до тех пор...

Для того, чтобы этому научиться, нужны терпение и усердие. Для достижения результатов необходимо прежде всего усердие, а также знание того, как нужно медитировать.

Употребляемое нами понятие "медитация" очень неопределенно и может быть понято по-разному. Иное дело - применяемое для обозначения этой практики тибетское слово гом, означающее, что ум однонаправлен, что переживается стабильный, ясный, незамутненный и ничем не отвлеченный ум.

Медитация не означает приведение ума в такое состояние, при котором испытывается нечто особенное, видится различный свет, переживается что-то фантастическое. Мы не привносим в ум ничего подобного. Многие люди думают о медитации как о появлении особых видений и фантастических переживаний. Они стараются вызвать видения, не исключая для этой цели и приема ЛСД. Они пытаются создать в теле определенное чувство, слушая при этом музыку, и думают, что это и есть медитация. Но все это только различные чувства, которые они сами создают и испытывают. Ничего общего с медитацией тут нет, так как ум все еще отвлечен и занят всевозможными вещами. Так скажем, медитацию на восьмого Кармапу часто практикуют, представляя, что по небу летают разнообразные дакини. В начале 70-х годов у меня было несколько друзей, которым я объяснил медитацию на восьмого Кармапу. Они ушли домой, приняли ЛСД, завели музыку и занялись затем медитацией. Наверное, они думали, что дакини будут лучше танцевать под музыку. Но это не то, что я хочу вам передать.

В чем на самом деле заключается медитация? В том, чтобы мы стали способными видеть ум в его естественном состоянии, ум как таковой, видеть его настоящую природу, чему до сих пор препятствовали безостановочно протекающие мыслительные процессы. Здесь можно выделить два уровня.

С одной стороны ум постоянно следует за внешними переживаниями, запахами, формами, звуками и т.д. Эти опыты наших чувственных восприятий - первое отвлечение. Наш ум непрерывно занят ощущением внешних объектов, внешнего мира, что мешает нам сохранять его спокойным. Почему? Потому что наш ум постоянно внутренне отождествляет себя с ними - это второй уровень. Ум постоянно размышляет и привык следовать за мыслями. Поэтому мы неспособны удерживать под контролем чувственные восприятия, в ходе которых ум следует за внешним.

Когда нам удастся постоянно контролировать наши мысли, первый уровень тоже перестанет быть для нас проблемой, так как отвлечения больше нет. Ощущение чувственных восприятий больше не будет помехой для нас. Наша задача - научиться контролировать постоянно возникающие мысли, сохранять ум сконцентрированным. При достижении такой концентрации все чувственные восприятия - больше не отвлечения для ума. Поэтому можно проникать во все более глубокие и спокойные состояния ума. У вас пока не было такого состояния. Но когда вы однажды достигните этого уровня, ум станет просторным, действительно спокойным и глубоким. Это все равно, что раскрыть одну дверь в уме - все остальные двери распахиваются одна за другой и вы можете продвигаться все дальше; выработалось особое высшее чувство настоящего качества ума. Поэтому медитация в Тхераваде построена так, что практикующие спят лишь 6-7 часов в сутки, а все остальное время медитируют. Такое построение позволяет за короткое время достичь спокойствия ума. (Здесь говорится не об определенном направлении, как, к примеру, в Тайланде, а об общем способе практики в Тхераваде.) После часа дня они не принимают никакой еды, допускаются только легкие напитки, не имеющие большой питательной ценности. Разрешены лишь такие напитки, как вода, чай, молоко - то есть те, в которых отражается лицо пьющего, - но нельзя есть тяжелые супы или йогурт.

Если, начиная с полудня, не принимать больше никакой еды, ум станет яснее, менее сонным, что и требуется для медитации. Это придаст уму больше силы и ясности, так что всем, кто пробует себя в медитации, следует делать так же. Принимать еду можно только на следующее утро. Спать можно ложиться примерно в пол-одиннадцатого вечера, а вставать рано утром около пяти. Вероятно, это не очень подходит для сегодняшнего дня, но прежде делали так, потому что медитационная программа была направлена на достижение результатов за очень короткое время. Выбравшие эту форму, делали так, потому что получили учение от Будды о том, что Самсара ужасна, полна страданий, о том, что в Самсаре ничего не достигнешь. Именно этому они придавали особое значение, по природе своей склоняясь к полному принятию того, что Будда говорил о Самсаре. Они совершенно отдалялись от Самсары и концентрировались на медитации. Достигнув затем результатов, они были довольны и не слишком заботились о чувствующих существах. Не имев ничего против того, чтобы для тех было что-то сделано, они все же не занимали позицию "Я разрешу проблемы чувствующих существ". Они хотели всего лишь как можно быстрее добиться результатов в медитации.

Мы же, напротив, едим и после полудня, и по вечерам, потому что мы - Бодхисаттвы. (Смех.) Поскольку Бодхисаттвы не столь много думают о себе, они не слишком торопятся достичь своей собственной цели. (Смех.)

Особенность Бодхисаттв в отсутствии страха перед все новыми и новыми рождениями. Они возвращаются опять и опять, будучи к этому готовы. Они хотят рождаться снова и снова. Потому-то они и не стремятся к форме медитации, принятой в Тхераваде, систематически точное следование которой неизбежно повлечет за собой невозможность перерождения в Самсаре. Это отсечено. Перерождение невозможно даже при желании.

Построением своей медитации они достигают очень сконцентрированного состояния и потому способны применять аналитический уровень медитации. Анализируя тем самым состояния своего ума. Достигнув силы аналитической медитации, они способны в точности опознавать природу всех ядов ума, будь то гнев, желание, ревность, зависть - все, что угодно. Это можно сравнить с пробуждением ото сна, когда убеждаешься в том, что пережитое не обладало никакой действительностью. Пережитое исчезает, потому что не было действительно существовавшим. Его не нужно оттеснять или удалять.

Вот так приблизительно выглядит применение аналитических методов к отдельным ядам ума, благодаря чему появляется способность смотреть сквозь мешающие эмоции и видеть, что те, собственно, не существуют. Исходя из этого понимания, они познают настоящую природу мешающих эмоций, удаляют причины, которые иначе содействовали бы перерождению в Самсаре. Когда они умирают, их ум переходит в медитацию, и они не могут больше переродиться. Эта иллюзия закончилась.

Итак, мы используем выражение "медитация", а принятое тибетское выражение этого - гом. Однако в тибетском языке есть еще одно, более точное слово тингедзин (санскритское самади). Тинг означает `глубину`. Тинге - укоренившееся сегодня измененное произношение, означает способность неподвижно испытывать глубину ума. Дзин означает `удерживать`, то есть быть способным удерживать переживание неколебимого состояния глубины ума.

Другое тибетское обозначение медитации - самтен. Самтен означает испытывать стабильное состояние ума. Здесь так же, как и при тингедзин, существуют различные уровни. Если вы спросите тибетского учителя о медитативных учениях и попросите его рассказать немного о гом, то есть о медитации вообще, он сможет вам что-нибудь рассказать. Но если вы скажете: "Расскажи мне немного о тингедзин", то это может вызвать у него легкую панику, если только, конечно, он не хороший медитирующий или очень хорошо обучен. Такая реакция на вопрос о тингедзин или самтен, вызвана тем, что учитель - исключая очень хорошего - думает, что вы это знаете. (Смех.)

На пути Тхеравады мы проходим сначала уровни самтен - сконцентрированной медитации, и затем уровни тингедзин. У обоих из них определенное построение, определенный вид уровней.

Бодхисаттвы идут в медитации аналогичным путем. Также и здесь, сначала проходишь уровни концентрации (самтен), затем - глубокой медитации (тингедзин). Достижение Бодхисаттвой этой ступени делает его способным использовать достигнутое спокойствие ума в широком объеме для помощи существам. В то время, как на пути Тхеравады на этой ступени полностью ориентируешься на как можно более быстрое достижение собственного освобождения.

Мы говорим сейчас о тингедзин и самтен. Однако, без приобретения соответствующего опыта не слишком далеко уйдешь в общении на эту тему, несмотря даже на то, что наш человеческий язык немного превосходит кошачий. (Смех).

Поэтому уместней обсудить аналитический вид медитации, применение медитации на обычные мысли и ум, вместе с правильной позой сидения и образом питания. Не находите ли и вы, что это лучше, чем беседовать о тингедзин и самтен? На сегодняшний день я прежде всего я рассказываю об этом , когда путешествую и даю людям учения.

При медитации как аналитическом процессе и при применении медитации на мысли и чувства есть очень много возможностей. Как было уже упомянуто, можно применять медитацию на отрицательные эмоции и тем самым "ломать" их. Но когда речь идет о привязанностях, удерживании, нужно их подразделять. Один вид привязанности полезен, другой, тем не менее, - нет. Разделение делается в зависимости от того, насколько далеко вы продвинулись в медитации. Можно работать с каждой отдельной мыслью, чтобы используя познание отдельной мысли выиграть тем самым также и понимание собственной ее природы. После исследования мысль не может больше существовать. Но то, что остается, - это свойственная уму стабильность, открывающая нам природу ума, делающая ее видимой для нас. В иных условиях, при постоянно возникающих мыслительных процессах, времени на познавание их природы нет. Она скрыта. Аналитическое исследование каждой мысли позволяет природе становиться все более глубоко и истинно познаваемой.

Эмоции - такие, как гнев, ревность, и т.п. - рассматриваются с буддийской точки зрения как отрицательные. Возникая в уме, они - как и любые другие мысли - не имеют большой негативности. Однако они закладывают в ум причину, порождающую затем отрицательность. Вообще, реакции и мысли человека бывают различные. Когда видишь внешний объект, вероятно, возникает мысль: "Это голубое, имеет такую-то и такую-то форму, и т.д.". Это нейтральная мысль, не имеющая положительного или отрицательного действия. Гнев и ревность, однако, могут производить нечто отрицательное, чего не желательно было бы иметь, и что нужно снова удалить. Вместе с тем, практикующему не хотелось бы иметь слишком много мыслей в уме. Стало быть, с одной стороны, он старается успокоить ум, а с другой - хочет удалить из ума отрицательное. То есть мы применяем аналитические методы к мыслям, становясь, в частности, способными обращаться с теми из них, что влекут за собой негативные последствия.

Одновременно, благодаря этому, испытывается и меньше привязанности к чувственным впечатлениям. Хорошо также немного отступить от них, выстраивая медитацию в такой форме, когда занимаешься развитием концентрации. Если слишком сильно ориентироваться на внешние вещи, выдумывать себе, каким все должно быть и каким хотелось бы все испытать, то сконцентрировать ум и привести его к покою будет трудно. Автоматически возникает тенденция к сильному цеплянию за эти внешние чувственные впечатления, отчего появляется все больше отвлечения.

При достижении этого уровня спокойствия ума испытывается очень спокойный, мирный ум. С этого времени и аналитическая медитация также лишается сферы применения, поскольку движения в уме, прежде служившие целью, на которую была направлена аналитическая медитация, уже не столь велики как прежде. Вместе с тем, этот уровень спокойствия ума - состояние, при котором испытывается абсолютный покой, к которому затем непременно снова привязываешься.

Когда же этот уровень спокойствия ума созревает и становится стабильным, стараешься достигнуть более глубокого и высокого уровня.

Как и прежде, теперь снова находит свое применение аналитическая медитация, причем, направленная в этот раз конкретно на привязанность к состоянию спокойствия ума. На этом этапе достигнуто нечто совершенно отличное от нашего запутанного ума. Теперь он стал мирным, очень стабильным, и это очень-очень приятно. К этому привязываешься и эта привязанность закрывает дверь для дальнейшего развития. Аналитическая медитация на тонкое чувство привязанности является здесь ключом, открывающим дверь. Когда эта привязанность распустится, медитация спонтанно станет намного глубже. Эту фазу развития проходят при сконцентрированной медитации.

Если сейчас кто-нибудь опять спросит "как" и "почему?", на это действительно нельзя будет дать ответ, хотя, как я уже говорил, наш язык немного лучше кошачьего. Те, кто имеют соответствующий опыт, нашли для его описания определенные понятия, используя которые, все, находящиеся на том же уровне, могут общаться между собой, но не с нами. Если не имеешь за понятием соответственного опыта - ничего не получится. Я мог бы, к примеру, сказать - "Затем вы достигнете второй ступени самтен". Вы поймете это? Нужно иметь этот опыт и тогда тоже будет понятно.

Однажды Будда давал учения о Самадхираджа-сутре, в которой описываются всевозможные виды тингедзин. И теперь вопрос - кто это понимает? Обычный человек понять этого не может. Зачем тогда Будда этому учил? По той причине, что у него должен был быть тогда высококвалифицированный ученик, понявший ее. Теперь у нас есть Сутра, которой учил Будда, хотя мы ее не понимаем. Однако у нас есть возможность подняться на уровень, на котором мы сможем понять то, чему прежде учил Будда.

Мы приближаемся к этому, когда занимаемся с этим, когда, используя наш вид общения, лучший, чем у кошек, все больше понимаем глубокое значение.

Бодхисаттвы поступают так - они применяют эти медитации сохраняя, однако, вместе с тем определенный вид привязанности к физической форме, являющейся причиной перерождения. Они охотно используют все эти самади. Применяя, с одной стороны, те же медитации, что и на пути Тхеравады, они прежде всего, однако, употребляют силу самади для создания дополнительных возможностей перерождения в Самсаре для того, чтобы помогать существам.

Все чувствующие существа имеют причину перерождения в Самсаре. Как переродишься - это вопрос Кармы. Чтобы быть хорошим Бодхисаттвой, нужно получить учения от Будды или Бодхисаттвы.

Они очень много знают о том, какая из причин приводит к какому результату, как возникает Самсара, какие причины кроются за всем позитивным и негативным в Самсаре. Бодхисаттва знает все эти детали, поскольку он получил все учения от Будды или высококвалифицированного Бодхисаттвы.

Бодхисаттва обладает большим мужеством помогать существам. Чтобы действительно помочь им, Бодхисаттва должен иметь контроль над иллюзиями. Если он обладает контролем над ними, он может их создавать. Для того, чтобы достичь такого контроля, он до определенного момента занимается практиками Тхеравады, меняя затем методы. Бодхисаттвы знают, что все, вся вселенная и все существа - это иллюзия. На вопрос, в какой мере, очень логично отвечают учения Мадхьямики, где говорится, что все находится во взаимозависимости. Все возникшее во взаимозависимости иллюзорно, без действительности. Всегда, когда есть причины - есть иллюзия. Бодхисаттва знает, что эта вселенная возникла по карме, накопленной в прошлом и сейчас созревшей. Зная причины, Бодхисаттва, чтобы помочь чувствующим существам, старается произвести иллюзию позитивного смысла. Поэтому у нас есть и практика Бодхисаттвы "Парамита пожеланий", когда Бодхисаттва делает очень много желаний для чувствующих существ. Например, Будда Амитаба делал желания, чтобы он смог проявить чистую страну для существ, где они могли бы легко родиться, отрешась от Самсары и заниматься просветляющими практиками. Однажды он задумал это желание, зная, с другой стороны, что было необходимо для исполнения, а именно позитивное, созданное практиками щедрости, этики, терпения и т.д. Для того, чтобы создать что-то доброе для существ, Бодхисаттвы делают для них желания, собирая также причины для их исполнения. Чтобы желания Будды Амитабы для существ исполнились, что и произошло, он совершил много таких практик накопления положительного.

Хотя все является иллюзией, не все иллюзии отрицательны. Есть много нужных существам. Таким образом, Бодхисаттва знает о законе причины и следствия и использует его.

Это единственное различие между Тхеравадой и Махаяной. В Тхераваде центральное место занимает медитация на устранение прежде всего негативного в уме, чтобы благодаря этому очень быстро достигнуть собственного освобождения. Бодхисаттва остается причастным к Самсаре, достигая таким образом просветления действием на благо существ и практикой. Благодаря такой установке просветление, достигаемое на пути Бодхисаттвы, объемней и больше. Что касается углубления в них, то Тхеравада и Махаяна начинаются с одного и того же пункта. Собственно, это же относится и к Ваджраяне, где к тому же добавляются еще и очень нацеленные методы, как например, визуализации Будда-аспектов. Все здесь имеет связь между собой. Сегодняшний ум, к примеру, принимающий снова и снова рождение, превращается в определенное изображение, слог. Пример того - известная многим из вас медитация на Авалокитешвару (Ченрезига). Сначала мы представляем себе как наш собственный ум возникает в форме семенного слога Ченрезига - ХРИ. Появление в виде слога ХРИ - первый фактор ума, обладающий непреодолимой силой растворять привычку ума вновь и вновь принимать форму, рождение. Затем слог превращается в Ченрезига. Визуализация формы Ченрезига устраняет привычку ума к обладанию формой, безразлично, какой человеческой или любой другой. При отождествлении себя с формой Ченрезига все привычные действия - общение, еда, одевание и др. - преобразуются в деятельность Ченрезига. Затем форма Ченрезига растворяется сама в себе, что очищает привычку старости и смерти. После смерти ум поначалу теряет сознание. Чтобы очистить это, мы тренируемся в фазе растворения. Так функционирует Ваджраяна, где для очищения всевозможных видов самсарных привычек используются очень динамичные методы. Фаза растворения - это момент перехода медитации в практику Махамудры.

Это был грубый обзор того, как практикуют медитацию в Тхераваде, Махаяне и Ваджраяне. Это был только короткий обзор, не затрагивающий деталей.

Медитация Ваджраяны делает принципиально возможным достижение быстрых результатов, т.к. обладает большой энергией. Но здесь есть также и большая опасность наделать ошибок, исковеркать практику. Конечно, для любого вида медитации нужен учитель, и в особенности постоянное руководство необходимо в Ваджраяне.

Я попытался передать вам свое впечатление о том, что подразумевается под медитацией в буддизме в соответствии с тремя буддийскими колесницами. Непосредственно при медитации вы должны придерживаться последовательного пути, объяснить который сейчас здесь невозможно.

Важный совет для начинающих в медитации: в течение некоторого времени нужно напряженно трудиться и быть терпеливым. Затем, достигнув определенного результата, вы будете удовлетворены. С появлением этого удовлетворения медитацией, она никогда больше не наскучит вам. Возникнет огромная радость. Но тогда учитель наверняка скажет вам, что вы не должны к ней привязываться.


Источник:
Кюнциг Шамар Римпоче
Лекция в Кемптене, сентябрь 1992

----------

Atmo Kamal (04.11.2013), Chong_Kwan (01.10.2014), Joy (30.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2013), Styeba (09.10.2013), Tong Po (26.05.2013), Yeshe (30.06.2014), Андрей Бабарика (28.07.2014), Анна А (25.07.2016), Балдинг (04.09.2013), Владимир Николаевич (05.04.2017), Гошка (12.08.2014), Дмитрий Кравченко (07.11.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.05.2013), Евгений Шпагин (26.05.2013), Игорь Ю (24.12.2013), Михаил_ (01.03.2016), Ритл (25.05.2013), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Савелов Александр (10.06.2013), Сергей Пара (27.11.2013), Юань Дин (29.06.2014), Юлия Корса (15.10.2013), Яреб (26.05.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Все буддийские медитации содержатся в медитации успокоения ума (тиб. Шинэ, санск. Шаматха) и медитации проникающего видения (тиб. Лхагтонг, санск. Випашьяна). Тхеравада делает основной упор на практику Шинэ. Точка зрения последователей этой традиции такова: поскольку всё коренится в уме, возможно уменьшить влияние мешающих эмоций путём его успокоения - устранения несовершенных состояний ума, которые вредят концентрации.
У Будды Шакьямуни был ученик по имени Макета. Он был королём. Прежде он был очень жестоким и вспыльчивым, а когда сделался учеником Будды, его стало мучить раскаяние в совершённых им негативных действиях. Однажды он подошёл к Будде и попросил совета, сказав: "Я сделал столько негативного. Как можно очиститься от всего этого?" На что Будда ответил: "Не упивайся своим раскаянием, а пойми, что негативные действия не обладают сколько-нибудь реальным существованием. Они иллюзорны". Будда объяснил своему ученику, как очиститься от негативных отпечатков в уме с помощью медитаций Шинэ и Лхагтонг. И поскольку негативные действия не являются реальными, он велел королю не горевать, а направить все силы на то, чтобы постичь иллюзорную природу явлений.
Очищающая практика медитации Ваджрасаттвы (Алмазного Ума) действует таким же образом. Несомненно, она является более динамичным методом, но принцип тот же. Если бы негативные действия были действительно реальными, то от них невозможно было бы очиститься. И так как у негативных действий нет какого-либо независимого реального существования, можно использовать динамичный метод - представлять, что с помощью очищенной воды удаляются негативные отпечатки, чтобы они не создавали дальнейших кармических последствий. Суть практики состоит в осознавании иллюзорной природы явлений. Действительно осознать это однажды означает не быть больше зависимым. Если вы, к примеру, пьяны, то ведёте себя определённым образом и говорите ерунду, но как только интоксикация проходит, всё меняется. Почему? - Потому что иллюзия интоксикации, не являясь в существе своем реальной, может закончиться. Или же это походит на ночной кошмар, в котором вас ловят и мучают грабители или полиция. Во сне вы страдаете, но в момент пробуждения страдание исчезает, так как на самом деле его и не было. Вы должны это осознать. Чтобы понять иллюзорную природу явлений вам необходимо совершенствоваться в Шинэ и Лхагтонге. Все методы Шинэ и Лхагтонга были даны с одной единственной целью - преодолеть страдание.
Методы Нёндро обладают тем же эффектом. Новичкам проще работать с практикой мысленных образов - потому что сложно сразу же войти в состояние концентрации. Для этого Ваджраяна использует искусные и действенные средства, которые предлагаются, главным образом, в традициях Кагью и Ньингма.
Тантрические методы Ваджраяны основываются на индуистских методах, практиковавшихся ещё во времена Будды, хотя с тех пор их значение изменилось. Индуисты склонны восхищаться чудесами и таинствами мандал и божеств. В их системе божество, к примеру бог Брахма, считается самым главным. Человек, имеющий контакт с божеством, стоит на втором месте после него, а все остальные люди являются третьим классом. Брахма создал брахманов, а также людей низкого класса. Божеств в индуизме целое множество, и у каждого соответствующая мандала. Например, Вишну всех защищает, в то время как Шива искореняет всё "нечистое".
Эта система веры негативно отразилась на всём обществе, породив кастовую структуру. Многие индуистские учителя (и буддийские тоже) злоупотребляли ею, чтобы получать контроль над другими людьми. Были такие политики-индуисты, которые изобретали новые тантры с целью использовать их как средство контроля. Они преподносили божество в рамках тантрического текста со множеством "самайя", или тантрических обетов, а затем с их помощью управляли людьми.
Жаль, что подобные вещи имели место, но такова человеческая природа. Я приведу вам пример, иллюстрирующий это. Одна очень влиятельная женщина-учитель медитирует на божество в тантре со множеством самайя. Её последователи обязаны следовать этим самайя, благодаря чему она легко может управлять своими учениками. Будь я другим хитроумным учителем, желающим с ней соперничать или же спровоцировать её низвержение, мне пришлось бы изобрести ещё более значительную тантру. Если божества той женщины-учителя были бы розовыми, то я бы выбрал белый цвет. У её божеств восемь рук, тогда у моих - шестнадцать! Её тантра состоит из сотни страниц, а моя - из двух сотен! У неё четырнадцать самайя, а у меня сорок! К упадку индуистские тантры пришли по причине такого "заразного" образа действий. В настоящее время в этой области проводится много исследований. Благодаря свободе слова, современные политики-индуисты публично подвергают критике такие верования, чтобы эта печальная история больше не повторилась.
Я хочу вас убедить в том, что любая система вредна, если она настолько дуалистична, когда божество высоко, а люди где-то под ним. Такой системой можно злоупотреблять и манипулировать. И у индуистов и у буддистов есть тантры с глубоким смыслом, однако в прежние времена некоторые политики искажали методы. По этой причине великий индиец, буддийский мастер Атиша Дипанкара, предупреждал, что ученикам сложно отличить ненастоящую тантру от истинной, так как ненастоящие тантры были умело составлены. Таким образом, в практике тантры есть много нюансов. В Тибете первые учителя были очень осторожны при передаче Дхармы. Чтобы избежать злоупотреблений, они обучали практике в виде сочетания Сутры и Тантры. Такой аспект Сутры, как видение пустотности вещей, помогает избежать неправильного понимания, что позволяет сохранять глубокие методы Тантры чистыми. Если практиковать тантру правильным образом, то она очищает концепцию веры в реальность себя как истинной, независимо существующей личности. Представляя себя в фазе построения (тиб. кьерим) совершенным Будда-аспектом, человек трансформирует пять нечистых скандх, или пять составляющих эго, в их просветлённые формы мудрости. Но это происходит только в том случае, если человек не принимает Будда-аспект за твёрдое тело из плоти и крови, а понимает, что он не является твёрдой реально существующей формой. Без такого видения пустотности вещей наши привычные модели будут существовать бесконечно. В фазе завершения (тиб. дзогрим) представляемая нами форма Будда-аспекта растворяется в пространстве. Это ещё один искусный путь, приводящий к пониманию пустотной природы всех явлений.
Об авторе: 
Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче является одним из самых высоких сознательно перерождающихся мастеров в линии преемственности Карма Кагью тибетского буддизма. Линия Шамарпы всегда была тесно связана с линией Гьялва Кармапы, главой школы Карма Кагью. На протяжении многих веков перерождения Кармап и Шамарп сменяли друг друга как учитель и ученик. Их называют двумя Кармапами: Кармапа в чёрной шапке и Кармапа в красной шапке. Имя Шамарпа означает "красная шапка", и это связано с тем, что 3-й Кармапа дал копию своей чёрной короны первому Шамарпе. 
В 1959 году, вследствие китайского вторжения, Шамар Ринпоче покинул Тибет вместе с 16-м Кармапой. К 1979 году он получил от 16-го Кармапы все поучения и передачи линии Кагью в монастыре Румтек в Сиккиме. И с тех пор Шамарпа путешествует по всему миру, обучая Дхарме. Чтобы исполнить пожелание 16-го Кармапы, он построил буддийский университет Международный Буддийский Институт имени Кармапы (KIBI) в Нью-Дели в Индии.

----------

Atmo Kamal (21.10.2013), Joy (30.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2013), Анна А (25.07.2016), Балдинг (29.08.2014), Гошка (15.08.2014), Дмитрий Кравченко (07.11.2016), Евгений Шпагин (26.05.2013), Ритл (25.05.2013), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Юлия Корса (15.10.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Практика Дхармы. Ранджунг Ригпе Дордже, Кармапа XVI


Практика Дхармы подразумевает определенные возможности. То, как эти возможности проявляются для практикующего в повседневных ситуациях, и количество возможностей в этих ситуациях — зависит от способностей каждого человека. Это зависит от уровня поучений, с которыми вы можете установить связь, — такими как поучения Махаяны или Хинаяны. Именно в данный момент нашей жизни нам доступна практика поучений Махаяны, которые, безусловно, драгоценны и редки. Наше стремление к развитию и чувство ответственности ставят перед нами задачу совместить драгоценность и редкость поучений Махаяны и нашу жизнь. Выполнив ее, можно пережить невозвращение в сансару и вневременное счастье, самоосведомленное и свободное от сомнений.
В блужданиях нашего ума иногда мы можем подумать, что, практикуем мы или нет, Дхарма всегда будет оставаться доступной нам. Если вы тоже так считаете, то это серьезная ошибка. Каждое мгновение, вообще любое время, которое может стать благоприятной возможностью для практики Дхармы, нужно использовать. Если же не брать на себя эту ответственность, не проявлять искреннее уважение к учениям Махаяны и Ваджраяны, можно причинить вред себе и тем духовным друзьям, с которыми есть связь. Недостаточное внимание к этим обязательствам пути Махаяны является одним из нарушений правил самайя. Поэтому нужно придерживаться Учения любым возможным способом.
Если вы считаете, что Учение маловажно, оно станет таковым из-за вашего отношения, и вы многое потеряете. Дело в том, что Учение в большой степени скрыто от вас, поэтому в действительности невозможно строить предположения на его счет. С другой стороны, ценность Учения подтверждается его неизменной эффективностью со времен Будды по настоящий день. Это то, на что можно положиться. Вам следует всем сердцем осознавать святость Учения, в том смысле, что нет ничего более важного, чем практика Дхармы в течение этой и будущих жизней.
Ценность Учения подтверждается его неизменной эффективностью со времен Будды по настоящий день. Это то, на что можно положиться.
В обычной ситуации мирской жизни, в сфере бизнеса, деловой человек составляет для проекта план; он знает, что, возможно, проект обойдется ему в миллион долларов, и рассматривает каждую его деталь предельно внимательно. В деловом мире такому проекту придают крайнюю важность и вкладывают огромное количество энергии в то, чтобы успешно довести его до конца. Если столько сил тратится на столь временный предмет, то почему бы не вложить по крайней мере столько же сил в дело, которое принесет не только временную, но и абсолютную пользу? Получаете вы посвящения или же наставления, если вы способны сохранять или развивать ощущение важности Дхармы, тогда в вашей связи с поучениями Махаяны есть смысл, а также будут и результаты. Если присутствует искреннее обязательство перед Учением, вы сможете развить абсолютное и осмысленное доверие к нему и искреннее сочувствие к существам. Верное понимание универсальности работы кармы, закона причины и следствия тоже придет.
Пожелания и поступки Бодхисаттвы очень сильны, потому что с самого начала, когда Бодхисаттва вступает на путь Бодхи, его намерение работать для блага и Освобождения всех живых существ весьма решительно, определенно и мощно.  Благодаря этой искренней решимости, которая заключается в его стремлении, любые действия, направленные на благо и Освобождение живых существ, исполняются неустанно и с великой силой. Начав столь основательный путь, благодаря силе своего желания помогать существам, которое переживается на разных уровнях Бодхисаттвы, вы обнаруживаете, что все больше и больше способны действовать на благо бессчетного множества существ. Таким способом Бодхисаттва продвигается на своем пути.
Когда Бодхисаттва работает на благо всех существ, придерживаясь правильного стремления и поведения, это приводит к абсолютному успеху. А стремление правильное, потому что в нем нет корысти, которая могла бы выражаться в ожиданиях, сомнениях, надеждах, привязанности или отвращении по отношению к выгодам и потерям любого рода. Бодхисаттва абсолютно чист и безупречен. Он неустанно и искренне трудится на благо всех существ. И нет ни малейшего колебания или сомнения, так как он уже преодолел эти помехи. Путь Бодхисаттвы благороден, потому что Бодхисаттва — это тот, кто отказался от вредных действий и потакания слабостям. В жизни Бодхисаттв устранены не только вредные поступки, но и причины будущих пагубных ситуаций. Они работают исключительно на благо других существ, не только непосредственно совершая положительные действия, но также и закладывая основу для возникновения пользы в будущем. Начав действовать, такие Бодхисаттвы могут принести неоценимую пользу существам, проявляя мужественное великодушие без сомнений и ожиданий, подобно великому Бодхисаттве Безграничного Сочувствия, Авалокитешваре, или же Бодхисаттве Безграничной Силы, Ваджрапани, и другим.
Все, кто входит в великую семью Бодхисаттв, в равной степени обладают силой и способностью приносить пользу бесчисленным существам. Кажется, что Бодхисаттвам все подвластно. Иногда по их желанию посреди океана вырастают прекрасные лотосы и лотосовые деревья или слезинка превращается в океан. Всё в природе к услугам Бодхисаттв. Огонь может стать водой, вода обернуться огнем. И все это благодаря силе отношения, стремления и поведения Бодхисаттвы. Для нас же это означает, что надо посвятить все свое внимание практике сочувствия, что она должна все время быть у нас в уме, и мы должны постоянно ее выполнять.
Пробуя медитировать, например, на пустоту, не забывайте о просветленных объектах Прибежища, с одной стороны, а с другой — последовательно развивайте искреннее сочувствие к существам. Истинная природа пустоты — это сочувствие. Если вы не пережили полноты сочувствия, бессмысленно утверждать, что вы поняли пустотность.
Именно в данный момент у вас есть возможность получать поучения: есть учителя и благоприятные условия. Вы получали поучения различных уровней, и важно не упускать главного — осуществления на практике того, чему учитесь. Это крайне важно. Сегодня я акцентирую ваше внимание на том, что вы, должно быть, уже много раз слышали. И все же полностью следуйте этому, внимательно и уважительно относитесь к Учению, цените и сохраняйте то, что было получено и понято. Необходимо трудиться для достижения цели поучений и полного понимания их смысла. Здесь важнейшим фактором, повторю еще раз, является практика бодхичитты, Просветленного ума, благодаря которой вы постепенно выйдете на путь Ваджраяны. Бодхичитта необходима на каждом шагу. До тех пор, пока глубокие поучения Ваджраяны не будут подкреплены бодхичиттой, маловероятно, что у вас будут значительные достижения. Поэтому все действительно основывается на практике бодхичитты и искреннем следовании всему, что усиливает и поддерживает эту практику, создает благоприятные ситуации для ее развития.
Примером средств развития бодхичитты является Пратимокша. В традиции Пратимокши есть семь семей или уровней Пратимокши, иначе — самодисциплины. Они известны как заповеди или обеты. Самым важным условием для начала практики дисциплины является Прибежище. Приняв Прибежище, можно брать любые другие обеты. Сохраняя их, вы укрепляете свою практику бодхичитты и становитесь способными идти путем Будда-Дхармы легче, искреннее и разумнее. Не  пренебрегайте самодисциплиной — следованием заповедям — на практике. Источники трех ядов — злости, привязанности и неведения — прочно укоренились в нас. Если вы собираетесь искоренять их и применять противоядия, то практики дисциплины, как отмечено в Пратимокше, являются необходимыми инструментами.
Когда Бодхисаттва работает на благо всех существ, придерживаясь правильного стремления и поведения, это приводит к абсолютному успеху.
Кроме того, у нас есть принципы Махаяны. Мы практикуем в жизни идеалы, о которых говорили: развитие Просветленного настроя, заботу о благе и Освобождении всех существ. С материальной точки зрения эта страна (Америка — прим. пер.) очень богата. Это значит, что жизнь здесь более занятая, чем в других местах мира, и люди охвачены всевозможными мирскими потребностями. Из-за бессчетных материальных забот, окружающих нас, темп жизни увеличивается. За одним делом следует другое, затем следующее и так далее. Вы постоянно заняты. Истина о цикличном существовании наглядно подтверждается на примере ваших жизней. Исправить такое положение дел можно,  для начала успокоив ум. Не давайте окружению полностью поглощать себя. Развивайте определенный уровень самообладания. Развивайте несложный контроль ума, спокойствие. По крайней мере надо развить некоторую открытость ума. Неважно, кто вы — всем необходимо сначала приступить к Основополагающим практикам медитации — практикам, специально разработанным, чтобы привести в спокойное состояние ум существ, которые постоянно заняты. Это первый шаг в практике Дхармы, которая так важна для нас самих и для других.
Если бы вы могли понимать и ценить истинность Дхармы и в свете этого понимания продолжать практиковать, вы бы, без сомнения, приносили огромную пользу встречающимся вам людям и в особенности этой стране. Тогда можно было бы не сомневаться в вашей способности спасать существ от бесконечных проблем и конфликтов. Итак, следует относиться к практике Дхармы весьма серьезно и выполнять ее абсолютно искренне. Такой настрой играет решающую роль в формировании вашей жизни, причем не только этой, но и всех предстоящих. Если хотите переживать временное, а затем и абсолютное счастье, практика Дхармы является ни с чем не сравнимой и единственно надежной связью. Представление о восприятии и воспринимающем существовало с безначальных времен и является частью модели несвободы. С безначальных времен нашим изъяном было непреодолимое тяготение к сансаре. В прошлом, будущем и настоящем ум во многих отношениях очень игрив. Но если говорить об истинной природе ума, то нельзя точно описать ни его цвет, ни форму, ни то, где он находится, ни его способность осознавать.
Природа ума выходит за пределы всех жестких понятий. И по этой причине в практике медитации важно не пребывать в будущем и не вспоминать прошлое, но оставаться в настоящем. Удержание ума в настоящем — вот практика, которую всем следует совершенствовать.

----------

Atmo Kamal (22.10.2013), Joy (30.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2013), Tong Po (27.05.2013), Анна А (25.07.2016), Балдинг (05.09.2013), Владимир Николаевич (22.01.2016), Гошка (15.08.2014), Дмитрий Кравченко (07.11.2016), Ритл (27.05.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Медитация. Шамар Ринпоче.

Из лекции Шамара Ринпоче в Лос-Анджелесе 4 октября 2002 года.

Шамарпа
Практикуя медитацию, человек получает пользу на двух уровнях. Во-первых, происходят улучшения в повседневной жизни. Практика медитации приводит к более умиротворенному, спокойному и непринужденному состоянию ума. И поскольку ум расслаблен, события, которые обычно тревожат нас, начинают казаться менее важными, мы перестаем принимать их так близко к сердцу, как прежде. Благодаря медитации ум постепенно учится быть независимым от внешних условий и обстоятельств. А ум, на который не влияют внешние условия, может обнаружить свою собственную стабильность и спокойствие. В свою очередь, имея стабильный, невозбужденный ум, мы испытываем меньше страдания в жизни. Такова непосредственная польза от регулярной практики медитации.
Долговременная польза от медитации заключается в том, что с успокоением ума постепенно очищается и базовое неведение. А это в конечном счете приводит к состоянию Будды, в котором растворяется иллюзия обычной, повседневной жизни.
Чтобы испытать умиротворение и спокойствие, ум должен научиться пребывать в безмолвии. Это необычный опыт для нашего ума, который чаще всего находится в постоянном волнении, движении, думая о различных вещах. И причины этого следует искать очень глубоко.
С безначальных времен и до сегодняшнего дня человек развивал в себе мировосприятие, основанное на двойственности. Цепляясь за эго, мы выработали сильное ощущение «я», а любые внешние объекты привыкли считать чем-то отдельным. Подобное неправильное представление неизбежно влечет за собой некие отношения между нашим «я» и миром вокруг нас — теми объектами, с которыми мы взаимодействуем. Всем людям свойственно дуалистическое восприятие мира. И именно это фундаментальное чувство двойственности дает импульс всем видам мыслей, идей и движений в уме. Поэтому, когда мы начинаем медитацию, наш ум далек от спокойного и непринужденного состояния. Он полностью занят интенсивной деятельностью, связанной с внешними объектами. В этом — основная причина умственного отвлечения. 
Для того чтобы выработать у нестабильного ума привычку к устойчивости, следует применять определенный метод. Его суть в том, что в медитации мы даем уму один-единственный объект для сосредоточения. Однако, прежде чем начать медитировать, важно понять, чем в действительности является ум. Ум — это не вещь, не материальное вещество, не неподвижный объект. Он содержит в себе природу знания всего. Он вмещает в себя все. Ум — это просто последовательность моментов сознания, осознавания или знания. По своей сути ум не имеет ограничений, он безбрежен и полностью свободен.
Всем людям свойственно дуалистическое восприятие мира. И именно это фундаментальное чувство двойственности дает импульс всем видам мыслей, идей и движений в уме.
Ум не имеет собственного существования и не «живет» в течение какого-то отрезка времени. При взаимодействии ума с объектами или явлениями в нем возникает серия постоянно изменяющихся моментов восприятия, поэтому он не является чем-то непрерывным, он непостоянен. Вот почему ум, который имеет способность знать и по своей природе свободен, нужно обучать устойчивости.
Стабильность необходима уму для того, чтобы он мог узнать свою истинную природу. Без такой стабильности это невозможно. Ум способен знать или узнавать свою собственную неустойчивость, свое собственное непостоянство. Поскольку он по сути своей является знанием, он способен осознать и свою нестабильность. И именно на основании этого знания, этого понимания себя, может научиться устойчивости. Тогда, даже будучи возбужденным, находящимся в движении, ум тем не менее будет отмечать свою неустойчивость и сможет преобразовать ее. Этим он отличается, к примеру, от ветра. Ветер тоже постоянно движется, но, не обладая умом, он не может осознать свое движение и не может сам себя успокоить. Именно этот осознающий аспект ума позволяет уму работать с самим собой. 
Однако устойчивости ума не добиться лишь медитацией. Чтобы стабилизировать ум, необходимо, чтобы он узнал свою собственную природу. Как только это произойдет, он обретет истинную стабильность. Ум способен непосредственно испытать переживание себя самого и, следовательно, постичь свою истинную природу, безграничную, свободную от фиксации на бесконечном потоке мыслей, от ощущений и концепций. По привычке мы хватаемся за то, что проявляется в уме, как будто оно является реальным и тем самым лишаем себя возможности осознать такое качество ума, как свобода. Однако истинная природа ума — пустота. И здесь под пустотой мы подразумеваем то, что ум ясен и пуст от всего жесткого, постоянного или обладающего независимым существованием. 
Если мы не будем медитировать на ум как таковой, то есть на наше собственное переживание ума в настоящий момент, мы не сможем ясно увидеть, как он возбуждается и отвлекается бесконечным потоком мыслей. Осознав свою неспособность получить опыт устойчивости ума, мы понимаем: чтобы привести ум к состоянию спокойствия и стабильности, его необходимо тренировать, усмирять. Но для такой тренировки нам необходима отправная точка.
Мы должны дать уму объект для сосредоточения. В Учении Будды содержатся объяснения о различных ориентирах или опорах, помогающих стабилизировать ум. Среди них выделяется метод успокоения ума при помощи дыхания. Будда объяснял, что у живых существ ум тесно связан с телом, и особенно — с тонкой энергетической системой тела. Именно поэтому на первоначальном этапе медитации рекомендуется считать вдохи и выдохи.
Чтобы стабилизировать ум, необходимо, чтобы он узнал свою собственную природу. Как только это произойдет, он обретет истинную стабильность.
Первая техника медитации, которую мы используем для усмирения ума, называется «шаматха» (на санскрите), или «шинэ» (на тибетском), что означает «спокойная неизменность». Шаматха состоит из шести шагов. Первые три — это счет дыхания, следование за дыханием и опора на дыхание. Практикуя их в течение долгого времени, можно укротить ум. После этого следуют три шага, посвященные концентрации на дыхании. На этом этапе мы анализируем связь ума и дыхания. Такой анализ помогает осознать пустоту природы ума и благодаря этому развить интуитивное понимание ума и затем играть с ним. Можно, например, менять объект концентрации, изображение, на котором вы сосредоточились, помня при этом, что ум подобен миражу. После этого следует концентрироваться на природе объектов, чтобы увидеть присущую всем явлениям пустоту. Таково упражнение «шаматха», посредством которого практикующий тренирует ум. 
Цель поучений, подобных сегодняшнему, состоит в том, чтобы дать краткий обзор различных шагов практики медитации. Когда дело доходит до непосредственного обучения ее технике, лучше получить системные объяснения, чтобы иметь возможность постепенно развить понимание практики.
Когда мы используем такой метод медитации, как счет дыхания, мы считаем дыхательные циклы (вдох и выдох являются одним полным циклом). Сначала мы считаем непрерывно от одного до пяти, при этом ум следует за дыханием, не отвлекаясь ни на что, а затем повторяем этот процесс. Когда мы чувствуем, что это получается легко, то увеличиваем число циклов, но лишь до тех пор, пока можем оставаться сосредоточенными. Все это время ум фокусируется на дыхании и ни на что не отвлекается. Постепенно, используя этот метод, мы можем дойти до тысячи вдохов без потери концентрации. Это показатель определенного уровня стабильности — того, что ум находится под нашим контролем. Такое состояние называется умиротворенным, спокойным или усмиренным умом. 
Благодаря этой практике мы обретаем внутренний опыт покоя. По мере улучшения наших навыков в этой технике медитации легкость и спокойствие становятся постоянными. Таков результат шаматхи.
Вообще-то, получать описание всех существующих методов медитации в течение одной лекции не принято. Необходимо изучать практику медитации методично, начиная с умения сидеть в правильной позе. Это первое, чему всегда учат. Дальше следуют объяснения того, как ум тренируется опираться на объект медитации. Затем идет третий уровень объяснений, посвященный умению определять признаки неправильной медитации и предотвращать появление подобных недостатков в нашей практике. Параллельно мы учимся узнавать качества правильной медитации. Первоначальное наставление о медитации имеет очень большое значение, потому что обеспечивает фундамент для развития наших будущих медитативных практик. В частности, очень важны поучения о переживании спокойствия и умиротворенности ума.
Овладев медитацией «шаматха», в которой мы научились развивать спокойствие и стабильность ума, мы переходим ко второй фазе медитации, которая называется «випашьяна» (на санскрите), или медитация проникновения в суть. На этом этапе мы получаем глубокое проникновение в истинную природу ума. Изучая ум, мы обнаруживаем то, что называют изначальным осознаванием. Изначальное осознавание недвойственно, и только благодаря медитации проникновения в суть мы можем это постичь.
Без медитации проникновения в суть нас всегда будет захватывать привычка к двойственному цеплянию, а истинная природа ума — мудрость или аспект изначального осознавания — останутся скрытыми, и мы никак не сможем получить к ним доступ.
Единожды проникнув в природу ума, благодаря последующим медитациям мы будем улучшать качество нашего переживания изначальной осознанности. Со временем это переживание станет естественным и будет развиваться и укрепляться само по себе. Но если ум возбужден, мы не в состоянии увидеть изначальное осознавание. Поэтому так важно развивать спокойствие и стабильность ума в первоначальной практике медитации.
Итак, со временем, благодаря медитации, мы испытываем рост изначального осознавания в уме. Методом для развития этого переживания является практика медитации проникновения в суть, где мы учимся не цепляться за реальность и за постоянное существование внешних объектов. Мы внутренне узнаем, что ум сам по себе является не чем-то бездеятельным и запутанным, а природой ясности. Когда в медитации мы непосредственно открываем для себя свободу от цепляния и внутреннюю ясность ума, эти два переживания вместе позволяют нам видеть суть ума.
Суть ума мы можем увидеть лишь тогда, когда он не замутнен мыслями. Мысль появляется благодаря контакту между умом как субъектом и воспринимаемым им объектом. Таким образом, мысль — это всегда двойственный процесс. Когда ум находится в состоянии дуалистического цепляния, он будет думать. А когда ум знает свою собственную суть и может узнать свою истинную природу, он переживает недвойственное, изначальное осознавание. В этот момент ум видит сам себя.
Единожды проникнув в природу ума, благодаря последующим медитациям мы будем улучшать качество нашего переживания изначальной осознанности.
Приведем пример этого процесса на рассматриваемом уровне медитации. Когда мы пробуждаемся утром, солнечные лучи уже начинают проникать в мир и вокруг становится светлее. День продолжается, и света становится все больше по мере того, как поднимается солнце. Наконец, света становится так много, что темнота полностью рассеивается. Это — автоматический эффект солнечного света. Подобное происходит и в медитации. Чем больше мы видим природу ума, тем более ясно она сияет. Это происходит благодаря способности ума знать себя. Он способен в самом начале распознать то, что уже содержится в нем, и именно поэтому на него больше не воздействуют бесконтрольные мысли. Это похоже на ясное, безоблачное небо. Солнечный свет свободен и сияет без помех; подобно этому, благодаря последовательной продолжительности нашей медитативной практики проникновения в суть, непрерывно увеличивается способность высветить, увидеть природу ума. Постепенно эта практика становится полностью естественной.
Именно благодаря практике медитации совершенствуются две последние из Шести парамит, или, как их еще называют, Шести необыкновенных достоинств (на санскрите «парамита» буквально означает «нечто достигшее своего осуществления»). Пятая парамита — это медитативная концентрация, а шестая — практика полного знания, понимания, или мудрости. В нашем случае речь идет о концентрации и мудрости, которые в медитации полностью доведены до совершенства.
Необыкновенная или полностью совершенная медитативная концентрация, пятая из парамит, как уже сказано, связана с практикой медитации успокоения. Благодаря тренировке ума и постепенному накоплению опыта мы полностью обретаем это качество. Говоря о стабильности ума, мы имеем в виду три ее стадии. На первой стадии ум вовсе не выглядит стабильным, поскольку это констатация его возбужденности. В медитации нам может казаться, что мыслей стало даже больше, что ум взволнован, как водопад, обрушивающийся со скалистой горы.
Это состояние не является ошибкой в медитации, а, наоборот, демонстрирует, что ум сейчас достаточно спокоен, чтобы заметить собственное беспокойство. Ум способен знать, насколько он возбужден, не попадая в ловушку этой возбужденности. Признав этот факт, нужно не фокусироваться на нем, а продолжать выполнять практику успокоения до тех пор, пока ум не станет более закаленным. Тогда мы сможем воспринимать ум как непрерывный, плавный речной поток. Это — результат умиротворенности и натренированности ума. Далее мы переходим к третьей стадии практики, которая характеризуется способностью ума оставаться в состоянии стабильности столько, сколько хочется. На этой стадии обретается полный контроль над умом и способность абсолютного управления состоянием стабильности.
Три стадии медитативной концентрации называют также тремя стабильностями. На первой стадии нам нужно обучать ум стабилизировать себя, опираясь на какой-то внешний объект. Этого нет во второй и третьей стадиях, где потребность в опоре полностью отпадает. Во второй стадии, несмотря на то что у нас нет точки опоры, все же необходима определенная бдительность. Нужно проверять, устойчив ум или он движется и думает. Контролируя состояние ума, нам следует постепенно стабилизировать его. Для того чтобы медитация была качественной, в этой фазе требуется определенное усилие с нашей стороны.
К тому моменту, когда мы достигнем третьей стадии, умиротворение и спокойствие ума должны возникать автоматически, без какого-либо напряжения. Вторая стадия без вмешательства с нашей стороны ведет к третьей, заключительной стадии — овладению медитацией успокоения, что эквивалентно овладению медитативной концентрацией или пятой парамитой — «необыкновенным достоинством медитативной концентрации». С этого момента мы можем приступать к медитации проникновения в суть. 
 Взглянув на происходящее в уме, на те идеи или концепции, которые в нем появляются, мы обнаружим, что они базируются на взаимоотношениях между умом и объектами, а объекты проецируются эмоциями.
Стадию медитации проникновения в суть намного сложее оценить или измерить, поскольку она бесконечна. Мы не завершаем ее через какое-то определенное время, чтобы перейти к чему-то еще. Фактически мы продолжаем медитационную практику проникновения в суть до самого момента Просветления, к которому она нас и ведет. Эта практика настолько обширна, что ее истинное содержание сложно постигнуть, — здесь мы вступаем в сферу медитации, выводящей практикующего за рамки двойственного проявления. Уже в самом начале медитация проникновения в суть дает нам небольшой опыт переживания реальности или истинной природы вещей. По мере продолжения практики этот опыт расширяется и растет, он развивается вне зависимости от нашей способности наблюдать за его развитием. Именно поэтому мы говорим, что эта практика бесконечна. Медитация проникновения в суть — это совершенствование мудрости, шестой парамиты, или шестого совершенства.
Сейчас мы не в состоянии увидеть природу ума, несмотря на то что он обладает такой способностью. В настоящий момент наш ум полон омрачений. Однако эти же омрачения могут стать средствами, помогающими нам получить доступ к истинным качествам ума. Умы большинства живых существ находятся в состоянии неведения. Это неведение создает основу, на которой появляются омрачения ума. Однако они могут быть очищены и могут привести к Просветлению. Способность преобразовывать омрачения в качества называется природой Будды. Каждое живое существо имеет эту способность. Для того чтобы лучше понимать омрачения, мы кратко расскажем о карме, законе причины и следствия. Это поможет проследить связь между нашими действиями и их результатами, которые мы переживаем. Практика добродетели — вот средство для очищения всех прошлых кармических действий.
Карма — это накопление мыслительных впечатлений в нашем уме и действий, которые произведены под влиянием этих мыслей. Взглянув на происходящее в уме, на те идеи или концепции, которые в нем появляются, мы обнаружим, что они базируются на взаимоотношениях между умом и объектами, а объекты проецируются эмоциями.
Иногда ум находится под влиянием цепляния за эго, или эгоизма. Порой на ум воздействует сильный гнев или агрессия, а временами — сильное желание или привязанность, гордость или ревность. Все эти эмоциональные состояния заставляют ум генерировать идеи и предпринимать действия, создающие то, что мы называем кармическим потенциалом, кармическими семенами. Они накапливаются в уме и существуют в нем как привычные тенденции. Когда эти тенденции созревают, когда карма, порожденная запутанными мыслями или неправильными действиями, полностью осуществляется, это создает переживание определенного события в том пространстве, которое мы воспринимаем как мир вокруг нас. Это — наша карма, проявление запутанности ума.
Итак, карма может содержаться в сознании как потенциал, может находиться в процессе созревания или может быть полностью созревшей. Если вместо отрицательных эмоций, таких как желание, гнев или ревность, мы развиваем в уме качества любви и сострадания, тогда у нас есть хорошая мотивация для действий. Благодаря ей все наши поступки и мысли будут умножать нашу добродетель. Все действия, которые мотивированы истинной любовью и состраданием, неизбежно приведут к позитивным результатам. Нет никакого шанса, что по-настоящему наполненное любовью и состраданием действие приведет к чему-то плохому.
Эти добродетельные действия тоже накапливаются в потоке ума и созревают в переживании этого мира — той иллюзии вокруг нас, которая содержит позитивные качества и благоприятные обстоятельства. Когда мы говорим о позитивном и негативном, нам следует рассматривать и понимать эти термины в контексте достижения Просветления. Мы определяем хорошую карму как условия, которые помогают нам приближаться к Просветлению, а отрицательную карму — как неблагоприятные условия, которые ставят под угрозу нашу возможность достичь этой цели.
Мы определяем хорошую карму как условия, которые помогают нам приближаться к Просветлению, а отрицательную карму – как неблагоприятные условия, которые ставят под угрозу нашу возможность достичь этой цели.
Наше существование мы тоже можем квалифицировать как благоприятное или неблагоприятное. Благоприятным считается рождение в человеческом теле, в человеческом мире. Наш жизненный опыт является очень позитивным фактором, открывающим перед нами много возможностей и способствующим нашему продвижению к Просветлению. Пример неблагоприятного перерождения — это проявление в виде духа, а не человека. В этом случае мы имели бы тело духа, жили бы в мире духов, воспринимали бы мир вокруг нас как некое проявление, переживаемое духом, и все наши друзья были бы духами. Такая жизнь действительно была бы очень несчастной.
Однако все могло бы быть еще хуже, если бы наша карма заставила нас проявиться в виде насекомого. Даже несмотря на то что насекомое может летать в человеческом мире, у него нет возможности соприкасаться с людьми и получать пользу от этого мира. Мир, в котором живет насекомое, не является человеческим миром; это — мир, который переживается с точки зрения насекомого. Это означает, что насекомое может установить имеющий значение контакт с другим живым существом лишь в том случае, если это существо — другое насекомое.
Если насекомое вступает в контакт с человеком, оно не воспринимает это как что-то благотворное. Такова жизнь насекомого. У него есть различные способности и чувственное восприятие, так же как и определенные тенденции. Ведомое инстинктом выживания, насекомое легко может совершить негативное действие; и, несмотря на то что у всех существ есть природа Будды, в мире насекомых накопить добродетельные действия в высшей степени сложно.
Мы видим, как важно иметь благоприятное существование со всеми способностями, потенциалом и возможностями для развития на пути к Просветлению. Человеческое перерождение очень полезно. Что нужно делать для того, чтобы обеспечить его продолжение? Участвовать в действиях и процессах, которые мотивированы любовью и состраданием. Например, один из возможных видов действий — это развитие щедрости, основанной на любви и сочувствии. Благодаря этому из года в год, от жизни к жизни, мы будем становиться все ближе к Просветлению. Такова практика первой парамиты — совершенствования щедрости.
Вторая парамита — это совершенствование этики, которая проявляется во всем, что мы делаем, включая остальные парамиты. С этикой мы работаем в пределах окружающей нас иллюзии, чтобы развить что-то позитивное в ее пределах. Применяя любые методы, будь то медитация, где мы имеем дело с причинами иллюзии, или практика щедрости, где мы имеем дело с самой иллюзией, мы не должны своими действиями вредить живым существам. Это — суть этического поведения. Безотносительно к нашей практике мы должны избегать причинения вреда живым существам. Даже в нашей практике добродетели мы должны убедиться, что никому не приносим вреда. Поступая так, мы помогаем уму укрепиться в позитивной карме, благодаря чему наша медитация будет совершенствоваться, запутанность ума уменьшаться, ум — становиться более свободным и в конечном счете все более способным видеть свою собственную истинную природу. Все это — результат совершенствования парамиты этического поведения.
Дисциплина этического поведения дает нам возможность отказаться от всего вредного для нашей практики и поддерживать все, что для нее полезно. Соблюдение этики создает основу для очищения и усовершенствования любой практики, которую мы делаем.
Что касается третьей парамиты, практики терпения, здесь существуют две категории. Терпение или терпимость можно применять как к внешним, так и к внутренним обстоятельствам. Когда мы говорим о внешних обстоятельствах, это означает, что, даже подвергаясь нападению или оскорблению, мы должны не отвечать тем же, а, напротив, реагировать с позиции любви и сострадания. Необходимо научиться отвечать на агрессию любовью и состраданием. 
Так, благодаря постепенному осуществлению Шести парамит, мы будем неуклонно продвигаться к Просветлению.
Для развития внутреннего терпения существуют два типа практики. Более очевидная практика внутреннего терпения — это отключение гневных мыслей и чувств в тот момент, когда мы замечаем их появление в уме. Мы не следуем им и не вовлекаемся в эти мысли и эмоции. Более тонкая практика терпения связана с преодолением темноты неведения. Когда любые мысли или идеи двойственной природы возникают в уме, мы применяем практику мудрости, то есть полного понимания природы мыслей, для того чтобы не цепляться за двойственное мышление. Так мы смотрим сквозь мысли или вглубь самой их природы. И это тоже является терпением.
Четвертая парамита, практика усердия, на первом этапе представляет собой довольно простое упражнение приложения усилия или силы воли при разных обстоятельствах. Вслед за этим идет вторая стадия, предполагающая постоянное усилие. Это означает, что наши старания сделать что-нибудь должны быть непрерывными — не периодическими, а постоянными. Затем идет третья фаза, где наша способность упорно продолжать применять энергию и работать с ситуацией становится непринужденной, автоматической и полностью свободной от намеренного усилия, поскольку в этом проявляется естественное функционирование ума.
По мере продолжения практики этот вид проникающего или врожденного усердия приведет нас к самим вратам Просветления и позволит на пути к цели приносить много пользы живым существам. Развитие совершенств этического поведения, терпения и усердия очень поможет нашей практике трех других совершенств — щедрости, медитации и мудрости. Так, благодаря постепенному осуществлению Шести парамит мы будем неуклонно продвигаться к Просветлению.

----------

Jenia Morozova (23.12.2013), Joy (30.05.2013), Анна А (25.07.2016), Гошка (15.08.2014), Ритл (27.05.2013), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/l...w/10125078.cms
Интервью с Его Святейшеством 17-м Кармапой Тринле Тхае Дордже

arthropology wrote in bodhi_path_msk
September 27th, 2011
17-й Гьялва Кармапа Тринле Тхае Дордже рассказывает Соналу Шриваставе о буддийской школе Ваджраяна, о важности ритуалов и о практических применениях идеи шуньяты.




-- Каковы основные положения буддийской школы Ваджраяна?
-- Ваджраяна подобна вишенке, увенчивающей мороженое. Если вы съедите только вишенку, это будет скучно. В буддизме потоки мысли Тхеравады и Махаяны можно сравнить с самым вкуснейшим шариком мороженого. Вы ощутите подлинный вкус, только если съедите мороженое целиком, не одну вишенку. Тибетцы долгое время практиковали Ваджраяну и сейчас принесли её назад на её индийскую родину. Для нас она схожа с вишенкой, которая сама по себе даже не утолит голод. Чтобы понять Ваджраяну, нам нужно понять все остальные школы буддийской мысли. Ваджраяна сейчас сильно разрекламирована, и люди воспринимают её как нечто экзотическое. Когда вы начинаете практиковать Ваджраяну, вас просят исполнять множество ритуалов, но, когда вы приходите к завершающей фазе практики, вам говорят, что вам не нужно ничего делать. Это шокирует многих практикующих. Это трудно понять, и понимание зависит целиком от вашего отношения. Неудачливы те, кто не могут понять этого. Те же, кто могут, становятся способны воспринять всю картину целиком.

-- Что символизирует женское божество Тара?
-- Она напоминает «Мону Лизу». Она – олицетворение мудрости. Но мудрость в одиночку не способна помогать, для этого нужно также сочувствие. Будда – это искусные средства, Он – сочувствие. Если у вас есть мудрость, но нет сочувствия, это может стать опасным, так как мудрость можно использовать неправильно. Если у вас сочувствие без мудрости, то сочувствие будет растрачено попусту. Если у вас есть и то, и другое, тогда достигается баланс. Для нас не важно, искусно ли изображена Тара или нет, потому что, когда мы видим Тару, мы видим мудрость. Как вы получаете эту мудрость, зависит от вас. Когда вы слышите слово «мудрость» и понимаете, что потенциал мудрости уже находится внутри вас, тогда вы понимаете сущность Тары.

-- Однажды один монах сказал мне, что он разговаривает с Буддой. Это ум так шалит?
-- В Ваджраяне мы практикуем уважение. Нам требуются определённые изображения, чтобы помочь нам сосредотачиваться. Чем величественней храм, тем лучше. Мы строим огромные статуи Будды и смотрим на них как на истинного Будду; когда ум становится зрелым, он приобретает многие способности. Мы используем эти образы как отправную точку; нам нужно определённое направление, чтобы оставаться сосредоточенными. Позднее вы понимаете, что вам ничего из этого не нужно. Если вы знаете, как разговаривать с самим собой, то это очень полезно. Но если вы не знаете, как разговаривать с собой, вы сходите с ума.

-- Как можно применять шуньяту в нашей повседневной жизни?
-- У всех имеющих сознание есть потенциал полностью осознать шуньяту. Это как постижение сознанием собственной природы. Часто мы пытаемся искать шуньяту где-то ещё. Мы пытаемся искать покой и счастье в материальных вещах, но находим только временное счастье. По какой-то причине мы связываем его с принципом шуньяты. Мы разочаровываемся, когда под конец жизни понимаем, что у нас не остаётся достаточно времени на то, чтобы осознать вещи. Поэтому буддийские поучения предлагают нам наилучший способ смотреть на шуньяту, подобный взгляду на самих себя в зеркало. Если вы начнёте думать, что ваша собственная природа есть шуньята, то философия становится ещё более практичной. Нам нужно осознать нашу собственную истинную природу. Даже если у нас есть чистое зеркало, наше видение ограничено недостатком знаний и негативными эмоциями. Они затемняют наш взор, и, хотя ответ находится прямо там, у нас может не получиться воспринять его.

-- Основываясь на этой философии, можем ли мы улучшить наше поведение?
-- Видение истины может иногда быть пугающим, принять её может быть непросто. Только опытный практикующий может видеть и принимать реальность шуньяты. Такие новички, как мы, могут только воображать шуньяту и формировать различные идеи о том, каково это переживание. Шуньяту также иногда истолковывают как отсутствие кармы, отсутствие перерождений. Часто это приводит к неудовлетворённости, потому что тогда цели нашей сегодняшней жизни становятся бессмысленными. Таковы трудности на пути к полному постижению шуньяты. Если мы их понимаем, мы можем почувствовать покой, а со временем сможем испытать и продолжительный покой. Из понимания того, что не существует начала и конца, рождается переживание блаженства. Также и у сочувствия нет начала и конца. Вы не можете сказать: «Вот с того момента я стал сочувственным». Шуньята помогает нам понять, что сочувствие является нерождённым. Всё, что рождено, должно разрушаться.

-- Связаны ли с кармой стихийные бедствия?
-- Все стихийные бедствия происходят, потому что мы не знаем, как работают вещи. Мы пытаемся принести удовлетворённость в наше сознание с помощью материальных вещей, и это порождает ещё большее желание. Если у вас нет удовлетворённости, то материальные вещи подобны солёной воде – чем больше вы пьёте, тем большую жажду чувствуете. Вы удовлетворены, когда вы знаете, что действительно нужно вашему сознанию. Нам нужны материальные вещи, чтобы питать наше тело и поддерживать наш образ жизни, но сверх того они не нужны. У людей нередко есть плохие привычки, которые приводят к возникновению бесконечного голода. Голод часто приводит к многочисленным другим проблемам, таким как расстройство финансовой системы, болезни и войны; тогда страдает всё население планеты. Мы живём и дышим, потому что у нас есть сознание, но очень часто мы забываем об этом. Мы забываем, что не только телу, но и уму нужна пища, но мы не даём уму надлежащей пищи, отчего он становится ленивым. Тело растёт; уму тоже нужно развиваться, потому что такова его природа. Но почему-то ум сам не растёт с такой же скоростью, как тело. Когда ум не растёт, ежедневная жизнь становится испытанием, и, когда возникают трудные ситуации, ум взрывается, как ракета. Будучи практикующими Дхарму, мы говорим, что уму нужна правильная пища в виде медитации. Подобно тому, как мы проводим три часа в день, насыщая тело, мы можем выделить время для медитации в своём ежедневном графике. Сознание никогда не останавливается, оно продолжает развиваться.

Перевод с английского Сергей Повалихин

----------

Joy (30.05.2013), Tong Po (29.05.2013), Анна А (25.07.2016), Гошка (15.08.2014), Ритл (28.05.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Four Ways to Authenticate a Genuine Buddhist Teacher

Teaching by Shamar Rinpoche

Many students have asked me to explain how to find a good meditation teacher. As this is an important question and something that many people are curious about, here is a brief explanation.

Good meditation teachers are usually people who live very simply. 'Living simply' means someone who has renounced everything and lives free of the many things that may burden most people's lives. He or she will likely stay in a quiet, isolated place such as a cave or small hut in the mountains. For the most part, great meditators are not people who are known widely as highly ranked spiritual teachers. Instead, they have spent many years of their lives in retreat, and when not in retreat are completely stable in their daily meditation practice. Even figuring out where to look for such a great meditator is not easy. You can begin to search for them by enquiring from Buddhist people who know meditators, and then you should analyze how they live. If someone is not really accomplished in meditation, they will not be able to live for long in such conditions.

Teachers who travel regularly may not be the best meditation teachers. While one cannot generalize, the mind of someone who travels regularly is likely preoccupied by many things. This happens because of what one sees and experiences in one's daily life, even ordinary things like big supermarkets and malls. Add to that the more exceptional experiences like having devotees invite one to many events, and it is not difficult to understand that such a mind may already be distracted. While this is not true 100% of the time, in most cases it is. And a person with a distracted mind will not be a good meditation teacher. Therefore finding someone who lives in an isolated setting and is dedicated to meditation is already putting you on the right path to find an appropriate meditation teacher. The following guidelines will make this more clear.

When you set out to examine a teacher, you will see that there are four kinds. These four kinds of teachers can be categorized according to two things: their scholarly understanding of dharma, and their mastery of essential instructions. Essential instructions are the key to unlock the heart of the teachings. Each practice has a key that is not openly explained, and it is held by those few serious practitioners who were taught it by a long line of the most experienced meditators. Some teachers are scholars who have no essential instructions. Then there are teachers who have key instructions but no scholarly training or ability. There are also teachers who are both key holders and scholars. The fourth type of teacher is one who has no key or scholarly training. Among the four, only the last needs to be completely avoided.

Of course, each type of teacher can benefit you in a specific way. If you only follow the dharma that is explained in a scholarly way, that is good. To only follow key instructions without scholarly training is very good. If you follow both the scholarly training and the key instructions, that is supremely good. It perhaps goes without saying that having neither scholarly access to the dharma nor key instructions does zero good! But in any case, to reach the goal you need the key.

For a general audience in need of the most basic introduction, the type of teacher who is only trained as a scholar is very good. For very advanced practitioners engaging in intense practice, the teacher who only holds key instructions is excellent. Finally, the combined scholar/keyholder is perfectly suited for any type or level of student. The fourth type of teacher, the one with neither scholarly training nor key instructions, is perfect for nobody. Ironically, it is also the type of teacher that many may be tempted to follow.

You might wonder how it is possible to judge if someone is truly learned, or if they are a great meditator who holds the essential instructions. To start to determine if someone is learned, you can begin by looking into this person's background - check their scholarly training and qualifications. Do some research in the community where that person was trained or teaches to make sure they have the training and qualifications they claim. A thorough investigation of their background is the best way to know if they are qualified or not.

Unfortunately it is impossible to determine if someone is a great meditator, so looking for a meditation teacher is a different thing altogether. You can find information out about the person to see if he or she spent many years in retreat or not, if he or she lives in a way that embodies renunciation. One thing is for sure - if someone is claiming to be a great meditation teacher, or claiming to be enlightened, that person is not at all reliable. Anyone who consistently claims greatness, who tries to control his or her students strongly by claiming that is the nature of samaya, who tries to tell you that if you don't obey their commands you will go to hell, who is clearly trying to collect money, should not be trusted. To learn dharma perfectly from the right teacher you must drop your ordinary concepts and learn to look with new eyes. You cannot search for a meditation teacher the same way you look for something like a good brand of toothpaste. Following the best advertising campaign will not lead to the right teacher. If you judge according to such things as status, wealth, or number of followers you will not find the right meditation teacher.

Just like a good meditation teacher, someone who wants to be a good meditator must also renounce attachment to worldly life. A meditator should live simply, without too many responsibilities, and without ambition. In order to focus, you must be willing to renounce.

----------

Joy (30.05.2013), Алик (28.05.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Greedy

_Мой скромный перевод_

*Четыре способа проверки подлинного буддийского учителя*

_Учение Шамара Ринпоче_

Многие ученики просят меня объяснить, как найти хорошего учителя медитации. И так как это довольно важный вопрос, который интересен многим людям, я дам короткое объяснение.

Хорошими учителями медитации обычно являются такие люди, которые ведут очень простую жизнь. «Живущим просто» означает того, кто отказался от всего и живёт свободным от множества вещей, которые могли бы обременять жизнь большинства людей. Скорее всего, он или она будут оставаться в тихом, изолированном месте, таком как пещера или небольшая хижина в горах. В большинстве случаев такие великие йогины не являются теми, кто широко известен как высокий духовный учитель. Напротив, они проводят множество лет своей жизни в уединении, а когда они не в ретрите, они полностью сосредоточены на своей дневной медитативной практике. Даже выяснить, где же искать таких великий йогинов не так-то просто. Вы можете начать искать их, интересуясь у буддистов, которые знакомы с йогинами, но затем вы должны исследовать то, какую жизнь они ведут.  Если кто-то не столь совершенен в медитации, то он не сможет долго жить в таких условиях.

Учителя, которые постоянно путешествуют, не могут быть лучшими учителями медитации. Хотя нельзя обобщать, но, скорее всего, ум тех, кто постоянно путешествует, озабочен множеством вещей. Это происходит из-за того, что они видят и переживают в ежедневной жизни, включая самые обычные вещи, такие как посещение больших супермаркетов и торговых центров. Добавьте к этому такие особые переживания, когда последователи приглашают на множество самых разных мероприятий, то не так сложно понять, что их ум может быть рассеянным. Хотя это не 100% истина, но в большинстве случаев это именно так. И тот, чей ум рассеян, тот не может стать хорошим учителем медитации. Поэтому поиск тех, кто живёт в изоляции и занимается медитацией, направляет вас в правильном направлении к обнаружению соответствующего учителя медитации. Последующая инструкция прояснит этот момент подробнее.

Когда вы начнёте изучать учителей, то вы обнаружите, что они бывают четырёх типов. Эти четыре типа учителей могут быть разбиты на две группы: академическое понимание Дхармы и  мастерство в сущностных наставлениях. Сущностные наставления являются ключом к сути учения. Каждая практика имеет такой ключевой пункт, который публично не объясняется, и им владеют те немногие серьёзные практикующие, которых обучали те, кто принадлежит к длинной линии преемственности самых опытных йогинов. Некоторые учителя являются учёными, которые не владеют сущностными наставлениями. Затем, есть учителя, которые владеют сущностными наставлениями, но у них нет академического образования. Есть также такие учителя, которые владеют как сущностными наставлениями, так и академическими знаниями. Четвёртым типом учителей являются те, кто не владеет ни сущностными наставлениями, ни академическими знаниями. Среди этих четырёх типов, необходимо полностью избегать только последних.

Конечно, каждый тип учителей сможет принести вам пользу своим особым способом. Если вы следуете Дхарме исключительно так, как она понимается в академических кругах, то это хорошо. Если вы следуете сущностным наставлениям без академического образования, то это очень хорошо. Если вы следуете и академического пониманию и сущностным наставлениям, то это самое лучшее.  Возможно не стоит говорить, но отсутствие как академических познаний Дхармы, так и сущностных наставлений не несёт никакой пользы! Но в любом случае, чтобы достичь цели, вам необходимы сущностные наставления.

Для широкой публики, нуждающейся в самых базовых наставлениях, подойдёт тип учителя, который является только учёным. Для очень продвинутых практиков, вовлечённых в интенсивную практику, превосходным является учитель, которые держит только сущностные наставления. Наконец, комбинированный тип учёного и держателя сущностных наставлений превосходно подходит для любого типа или уровня последователей. Четвёртый тип учителя, который не обладает ни академическими познаниями, ни сущностными наставлениями, никому не подходит. Но по иронии судьбы именно за этим типом учителя большинство предпочитает следовать.

Вы можете спросить, каким же образом можно судить о том, кто действительно является обладателем знания или великим йогином, держащим сущностные наставления. Для того чтобы определить, обладает ли кто-то знаниями, вы можете изучить его личную историю: проверить его академическую подготовку и квалификацию. Провести исследование в местах, где он учился или учит, чтобы убедиться в том, обладает ли они соответствующими знаниями и квалификацией, о которых заявляет. Тщательное исследование истории является лучшим способом узнать, кто является квалифицированным, а кто — нет.

К сожалению, невозможно определить, является ли кто-то великим йогином, поэтому искать учителя медитации необходимо совершенно иным способом. Вы можете собрать сведения о нём, чтобы узнать, провёл ли он или она множество лет в уединении или нет, живёт ли он или она таким образом, который подразумевает отречение. Но в одной вещи можно быть уверенным — если кто-то заявляет, что он является выдающимся учителем медитации, или заявляет, что он является просветлённым, то он полностью ненадёжен. Любой, кто постоянно заявляет о своём величии, кто пытается жёстко контролировать своих последователей, заявляя, что в этом заключает природа самая, кто пытается вам говорить, что если вы не будете выполнять его указания, то вы отправитесь в ад, кто очевидным образом пытается собрать деньги, — таким людям не следует доверять. Чтобы совершенным образом изучить Дхарму от подлинного учителя, вы должны отбросить свои обычные представления и научиться смотреть новыми глазами. Вы не можете искать учителя медитации таким же образом, каким выбираете хорошую марку зубной пасты. Следование за хорошей рекламной кампанией не приведёт вас к подлинному учителю. Если вы будете судить по таким вещам как статус, здоровье или количество последователей, то вы не найдёте подлинного учителя медитации.

Точно также как хороший учитель медитации, тот, кто хочет быть хорошим йогином, должен также отречься от привязанности к мирской жизни. Йогину следует жить простой жизнью, с очень небольшим количеством обязанностей и без амбиций. Для того чтобы сосредоточится, вы должны быть готовы к отречению.

----------

Joy (30.05.2013), Pema Sonam (02.06.2013), Алдын Хадыс (03.06.2013), Алик (28.05.2013), Анна А (25.07.2016), Богдан Б (30.05.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014), Доня (13.09.2015), Ритл (28.05.2013), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Эделизи (03.06.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Насколько стало понятно из названия и содержания данной темы, медитативные практики буддизма успокоения ума абсолютно идентичны. Более того, оттачиваемое мастерство в шаматхи и виппасане в Тхераваде, изложенное в кратких объяснениях и манускриптах было бы очень желательным для размещения в данном топике. Заранее благодарю  :Wink:

----------

Joy (30.05.2013), Tong Po (29.05.2013), Нея (24.12.2013), Ритл (29.05.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Learning to see

An Interview with Shamar Rimpoche at Dhagpo Kagyu Ling, France
(Edited - From KKÖ-INFO, a quarterly magazine of Karma Kagyu Austria.)

Kkö-info: What is important to Dharma practitioners in the West?


Rinpoche: In order to practice Buddhism it is most important to learn for yourself. There are different ways of approaching the Dharma. If a worldly person who is busy with his profession or family, wants a simple daily practice, then a limited understanding of Buddhism is sufficient. But if you want to get into it with some depth and to practice extensively, then you should become quite familiar with the teachings. Once you have seriously studied, and analyzed Buddha's teachings, you must connect what you have learned with meditation so that it becomes a real experience. Buddhism is a vast and rich field of knowledge. It is not just a religion or a belief. Therefore, it takes a long time to learn the Dharma properly.

Kkö-info: Many people don't have the time for intensive studies or long retreat. How can people best study and practice in normal daily life?

Rinpoche: Concerning study, one should gain a basic knowledge of the Madhyamaka, and about the empowerments and their significance. Concerning meditation, it is always good to practice as much as possible. There were and still are successful practitioners who meditate at home, without going into long retreat.

First learn as much as you can about the basic Dharma in order to be able to meditate properly. If you proceed in this way, especially in the West where people tend to be more secure in your old age, you could have the opportunity to practice intensively later on in life, because you will have created the basis for it over your lifetime.

Kkö-info: In order to gain knowledge we need teachers we can have faith in. How does this faith develop?

Rinpoche: Faith comes from knowledge. If you have no knowledge of the path, it is impossible to have real faith. Faith means knowing the way, having faith in your own knowledge. If you study intensively, faith appears spontaneously.

For example, a blind person needs a guide whom he must trust completely. If you prefer to be blind you will always need a guide. But if you do not want to be blind, you should learn to see. Gradually you can open your eyes and learn to trust your way of seeing and walking along the path. To need a teacher does not mean that you have to hang onto him like a blind person to his seeing-eye dog.

Kkö-info: What do you really mean by this example?

Rinpoche: I am talking about people who when they meet the Dharma become extremists and turn into groupies. They run around in tee shirts printed with OM MANI PEME HUNG mantras. They would love to slip into the skin of their teacher. They even try to sound like their teacher, to imitate him in a certain way. 
In Buddhism a natural human understanding is important. In Tibet there is a saying for this, "A first class businessman when learning the Dharma will also be a first class practitioner." A businessman possesses practical understanding and clear thinking so necessary for Buddhist practice.

Kkö-info: How should one follow one's teacher?

Rinpoche: You should respect and feel gratitude towards your teacher. If you do follow a teacher you should be persistent. You should also be careful that when you have gathered profound knowledge you don't leave your teacher behind. This would bring negative results. For example, after you've learned a language, you would not be rude to your teacher and not say hello to him anymore. You actually owe a lot to that person.

Kkö-info: How can one judge which qualities a teacher really has?

Rinpoche: People initially thought that all Tibetan monks were very learned. Their robes impressed many westerners. But most monks are not very learned. To learn properly requires formal education. In Tibet, wearing a robe is a cultural tradition. Anyone who wears a robe is not necessarily enlightened. Dharma practitioners need real qualified teachers who have completed their education. They don't necessarily have to be monks; they can be learned lay practitioners. In order to avoid obstacles when learning the Dharma, one should follow the teachings instead of the teacher. One should know enough to act correctly even with an imperfect teacher. It is possible to follow the teachings more closely as a student than the teacher does himself. This happens when the teacher correctly transmits the contents but does not live according to their meaning. 
In particular, a teacher worthy of trust should have great knowledge and compassion. In the Vajrayana the teacher should actually be enlightened. Faith can therefore develop in such a teacher who possesses those qualities, but it is also very important to develop faith through study.

Kkö-info: Is it possible to check on one's teacher?

Rinpoche: If you have a thorough knowledge of Vajrayana philosophy, you can check on your teacher. You can look at his education and the transmissions he has received, and to what extent they were practiced. It is similar to checking a professor at a university. You can find out how good a professor is in his field; you can ask other students or teachers for references. In this way one can check on the knowledge of a teacher. However, the quality of a teacher's meditation can only be judged if you have developed meditation yourself. And therefore it is necessary for you to first become intimately familiar with the Dharma.

Kkö-info: What is the connection between Mahayana, the Great Vehicle, and Vajrayana, the Diamond Way?

Rinpoche: You cannot talk about a relationship or connection between the Mahayana and the Vajrayana, because a relationship can only exist between two separate things. Mahayana and Vajrayana cannot be separated; they are not two different things. The practice of Vajrayana is completely based on Mahayana. This can be demonstrated with examples. In the Vajrayana, if you meditate on some Buddha aspects, they arise in the visualization from the inseparability of compassion and emptiness. Emptiness is not just a black hole and compassion does not mean our normal emotional feelings we share with one another. What then do emptiness and compassion really mean? Both terms are precisely explained in the Mahayana. You need the foundation of the Mahayana in order to understand and correctly apply the methods of the Vajrayana. Suppose a letter HRIH symbolizing the true nature of mind appears; these qualities are described in the Mahayana. In that way, through examples, it becomes clear that the Mahayana and the Vajrayana are inseparable from each other.

Kkö-info: Does that mean there is no Vajrayana without the foundation of Mahayana?

Rinpoche: Yes, they are completely inseparable. There is nothing in the Vajrayana you could extract and practice independently from the view and meditation of the Mahayana. The methods of the Vajrayana are based on the Mahayana. They are like a fertilizer that accelerates the development. The Vajrayana indeed offers additional tools, but it never departs from Mahayana view

----------

Joy (30.05.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Shamarpa

Meditation on Love and Compassion

In general when we practice the dharma and we commit ourselves to accomplishing positive actions we encounter obstacles and difficulties. This is due to the fact that our minds are laden with emotions. Of these negative emotions, the main one is pride which leads us to feel contempt for others (due to an over-estimation of oneself: I am the best, the strongest, etc). The existence of pride automatically gives rise to jealousy, hatred, or anger. With pride as its underlying cause, the emotion of anger creates the most powerful effects. This is because it leads us to carry out all kinds of seriously negative actions that will bring about future rebirths in the lower realms.

In Western societies, the distinction between pride and firmness of mind is often confused. A lack of pride is construed to be a weakness. Pride is a built-up and concentrated form of ego grasping. So in this respect, it is a weakness. A person can have great strength of character, and a strong resolve to achieve a goal, such as enlightenment, for example, without pride ever manifesting.

We need to dissociate pride -- the affirmation of our own supremacy over others which suggests a certain blindness -- from firmness of mind that is a quality free of all the negative aspects of pride. In the same way we often have a distorted view which equates humility with a weakness of character. What we really need is courage and strength of character, without developing pride.

Mental calm and stability

The meditation on love and compassion goes hand in hand with the cultivation of mental stability. Indeed, with respect to pride and anger, it is difficult for the beginner to give up these emotions straight away. Until we are able to do this we need to practice mental calm in conjunction with the meditation on love and compassion. This is the very essence of Shi'nay meditation.

For example we can examine the mental image or concept of anger. Think of a person who appears unpleasant to you, someone whom you regard as your enemy. If you do not have an enemy, try to think of a person who can make you angry. Once you actually feel the anger, do not act it out, as you may end up hurting someone. Instead, try to relate to the anger as a type of thought and try to see what it looks like and where it comes from? Does it come from the person or from yourself? If you think it comes from the mind, where does it arise from, how does it remain, and where does it go when it disappears? In this way one takes the anger itself as the object of meditation and reflection.

From time to time, you can practice a method of exchanging roles. Once you feel really angry with someone, you can put yourself in that person's place. For example, I am Shamar Rimpoche. I am angry with you. Then I imagine that I am you. In this way, I adopt a different viewpoint, your viewpoint. The same exchange can be applied to the emotions of jealousy and pride. This is a form of Shi'nay (the pacification of the mind). By observing the strong emotional state of anger and then a peaceful state of mind, you will come to observe the nature of mind itself. This is the superior form of insight which we call Lhaktong. If you can apply this method for all of the disturbing emotions, then it will be extremely beneficial for you.

If there are many thoughts in the mind and you manage to pacify them with this method, this is excellent. However when the emotions are so strong that we cannot control them, we need to stabilize the mind by focusing on our breathing. Concentrating on the in-and- out breaths in this case is more effective.

Many people often take this meditation to be a breathing exercise. In fact, the important point here is not in the breathing but in composing the mind, through being constantly aware of the in-and-out breaths without being distracted. The main point is really this concentration itself, this mental stability. Some people think that the physical aspect of the practice is significant, but this is not the case. What is essential is our familiarity with the practice. The success of meditations such as Shi'nay and Lhaktong does not depend on the conceptualization of these meditative states. Rather, the essence of these practices is in our becoming accustomed to the meditation process itself. We have to differentiate between Gompa which means to conceive and Sgompa which means to meditate, to train oneself or to become familiar.

The correct conception and understanding arises from meditation and familiarization with the practice. Therefore, the meditation itself must be established on very precise foundations. In order to obtain the state of a Buddha, we have to turn away radically from becoming, in other words from all the forms of worldly happiness associated with the different realms. One might, for example, aim to achieve a relative happiness in a higher state of existence, or to be free from the sufferings of the lower realms. One might aspire to acquire the peaceful state of the Shravakas where there is no possibility of benefiting others. However it is only in the ultimate state of enlightenment that the real power and capacity to act for the benefit of others can be found.

Love and compassion - Relative level

The remedy for an attachment to the happiness of becoming is to reflect on impermanence and the "four fundamental thoughts which turn the mind away from the cycle of existences." As our attachments start to weaken, we may experience a certain peace in our mind. Grasping, or clinging to this mental state of calm may then arise. The remedy for grasping on to this peaceful state is to meditate on altruistic love and compassion. We should develop love and compassion within us until they have become completely natural attitudes for us. Love and compassion are qualities that will accompany us throughout our entire spiritual progression: from the moment we first give rise to the enlightened attitude right up until we achieve Buddhahood itself. This enlightenment will then be endowed with the body, speech, mind and qualities of a Buddha.
Through the power of love and compassion, all unfavourable conditions, the disturbing emotions, samsara and its causes will be destroyed and completely annihilated. Without love and compassion, we simply do not have enough energy. Even while we remain trapped in this prison of samsara, subjected to the influences of the emotions and karma, the qualities of love and compassion allow us to be guided in the right direction.

This love and compassion has an object which is all beings. By beings, we do not simply mean those who are around us -- humans. Anything that possesses a mind is a being. And where there is a being, there is suffering. Just as we have a mind and through this we experience suffering, the same goes for all other types of beings. Here, we must distinguish between that which is living and that which has a mind. A living thing does not necessarily have a mind. But where there is mind, there is consciousness, and there is life. There are all kinds of beings, some which are very small like the insects. A common misconception is to attribute consciousness only to beings of a certain size. We often associate the existence of consciousness first with a certain degree of intelligence and then to a certain size. In this way, scientists and certain schools of philosophical thought are reluctant to acknowledge that smaller animals, insects, or tiny marine life possess a consciousness similar to ours even though they recognize that some larger sea dwellers such as dolphins do have consciousness.

In fact, even the tiniest and most miniscule of insects seeks pleasure and fears suffering. If we try to touch the fin of a small fish, its initial reaction is to move away. If it is tamed, then it may recognize the hand that feeds it to be a source of satisfaction. It will then approach the hand quite simply because, in the same way as humans, it seeks a state of well being and flees suffering.

Beings have various sizes, but the mind is not proportional to the physical appearance. The degree of suffering or happiness depends on individual karma. The same mind can reincarnate in a tiny feeble body, or in the body of a whale, or as a king endowed with a higher faculty of mind than that of an animal. However, size does not have any bearing on the quality or power of the mind. 
Therefore, all beings, without any exception, should be the object of our love and compassion. Cultivate the same attitude for all beings as you would feel for your father, mother, or those whom you love the most. In traditional cultures, particularly in the East, family ties are extremely strong. The father and the mother are the people whom one reveres the most, and the idea of any harm coming to them is unbearable. For this reason, when we meditate on the enlightened attitude, we take this example considering all beings as our parents.
In the West, esteem for parents does not have the same intensity. But this difference does not matter for the meditation. Simply use someone whom you love the most and consider all beings as that person.

Of course, it is not possible for us to develop this love and compassion for each being individually. But we can regard all beings collectively as one entity and meditate on the fact that they, too, wish to have happiness with the same fervor as we do. We develop this intense wish for their happiness by putting ourselves in their place. However, be careful not to make the wish into a fixation or attachment. Rather, concentrate on what beings have to go through. We must then continue to maintain the mind in this aspiration for their happiness while applying the same contemplation of its essence as was previously mentioned for the emotions such as anger, pride and jealousy.

Love and compassion - Ultimate level

This love for all beings is, in the beginning, an artificial and fabricated attitude. We do not really feel it automatically. By training ourselves, it will develop gradually, and sooner or later this impartial love towards all beings will become a natural feeling. Right now, when we feel love for one or several beings, very often, this love is partial because it is selective, and it comes from our attachment. When we talk of spiritual love, this is not a partial and exclusive attitude, but it is founded in the nature of mind which is emptiness. It is from emptiness that everything manifests.

We meditate on love; its nature is emptiness, non-existence. The object of this love (i.e. beings) is also empty in nature from the ultimate point of view. However, its relative nature does exist; it arises without contradicting its essence. If it were different and the existence of an intrinsic ultimate reality were enough in itself; it would not enable relative phenomena to manifest. If a dream were real, it could not take place in the space of the mind. If the dream’s essence does not have an empty mirror-like quality, images cannot be reflected in it. Thus, the nature of beings’ confusion is emptiness. Otherwise, how could it appear, if it was exclusively solid, and material?

Although this contemplation of Bodhicitta’s ultimate nature is something that one must realize; this comes later on. In the beginning, it is advisable to cultivate mainly the relative aspect of love and compassion, in order to progress afterwards into a recognition of emptiness or ultimate Bodhicitta. Parallel to this meditation on ultimate Bodhicitta, a profound understanding will develop. If one meditates on love by means of emptiness, it becomes a superior love. Not only that, but at the same time, while meditating on the nature of love, we will achieve a stable pacification of mind (Shi'nay), and simultaneously the force of our positivity will increase. By constantly recollecting the enlightened attitude, we will be able to create a source of considerable benefit for others. Through the samadhi (complete absorption) of love, we will penetrate the ultimate and authentic benefit. Our mind will be united with the unchanging ultimate reality so that our consciousness will no longer be inhabited by anything other than love for all beings. It will never be separated from this.

By the force of our meditation, our love for beings will be like the mother hen's love for her chicks. This process will develop itself by its own nature, until it embraces all beings in the state of enlightenment. Gradually we will gain the capacity to be beneficial towards an increasing number of beings. This has nothing to do with telepathy or any particular intention, as if we were sending energy waves to help those who are inferior to us. But spontaneously, beneficial and positive activities will arise through the force of virtue. The power of this meditation is so strong that it has the ability to spread to others. This love extends outwards and radiates, and is born in the minds of other beings, particularly in small animals such as birds.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Greedy

_Мой скромный перевод_

*Медитация на любовь и сострадание* 

_Шамарпа_

Обычно, когда мы практикуем Дхарму и вверяем себя совершению позитивных действий, мы испытываем препятствия и сложности. Происходит это из-за того, что наши умы полны эмоций. Из этих негативных эмоций главной является гордость, которая ведёт нас к чувству отделённости от других (из-за переоценки себя: я — самый лучший, сильнейший и т.п.). Такое переживание гордости автоматически вызывает ревность, ненависть или гнев. Эмоция гнева с лежащей в основе гордостью создаёт самые сильные эффекты. Потому что она ведёт нас к осуществлению самых тяжёлых негативных действий, которые приведут в будущем к перерождениям в нижних мирах.

В западных обществах гордость и стойкость ума часто спутаны. Отсутствие гордости часто принимается за слабость. Но гордость является составной частью и концентрированной формой эго-цепляния. Таким образом, это слабость. Личность может обладать очень сильным характером и силой, позволяющими, например, достичь такой цели, как просветление, без какого-либо проявления гордости.

Нам необходимо вытравить гордость — утверждение нашего собственного превосходства над другими, которое предлагает определённую слепоту — из стойкости ума, которая является качеством свободы от всех негативных аспектов гордости. Таким же образом мы очень часто обладаем искажённым взглядом, который уравнивает смирение со слабостью характера. То, что нам действительно нужно, так это смелость и сила характера, без развития гордости.

*Умственное спокойствие и стабильность*

Медитация на любовь и сострадание идёт рука об руку с развитием умственной стабильности. Ведь действительно, начинающим сложно отстранится от таких эмоций, как гордость и гнев. И до того, пока мы не будем способы сделать это, нам необходимо практиковать умственную стабильность в союзе с медитацией на любовь и сострадание. В этом заключена самая суть медитации шинэ.

Например, мы можем исследовать умственное представление или концепцию гнева. Подумайте о том, кто кажется вам неприятным, о том, кого вы рассматриваете как своего врага. Если у вас нет врага, попробуйте подумать о том, из-за кого вы можете разозлиться. И как только вы действительно начинаете чувствовать гнев, не дайте ему проявиться, так как этим вы можете кого-нибудь ранить. Вместо этого попытайтесь относится к гневу как к виду мысли и попытайте увидеть, как он выглядит и откуда пришёл. Пришёл ли он от того человека или от вас самих? Если вы думаете, что он происходит в уме, то где именно в уме он возник, каким образом он там пребывает и куда он уходит, когда исчезает? Таким образом сам гнев берётся в качестве объекта для медитации и исследования.

Время от времени вы можете практиковать метод обмена ролями. Как только вы почувствуете настоящий гнев к кому-либо, вы можете поставить себя на его место. Например, я — Шамар Ринпоче. Я зол на вас. Затем я представляю, что я — это вы. Таким образом я принимаю другую точку зрения, вашу точку зрения. Подобный обмен можно применить и к эмоциям ревности и гордости. Это — форма шинэ (успокоения ума). Наблюдая сначала за сильным эмоциональным состоянием гнева, а затем за мирным состоянием ума, вы подходите к наблюдению самой природы ума. Такова высшая форма прозрения, которую мы называем «лхактонг». Если вы можете применить этот метод для любой мешающей эмоции, то для вас он будет крайне полезным.

Если в уме присутствует очень много мыслей и вы способны успокоить их, используя данный метод, то это замечательно. Однако, когда эти эмоции так сильны, что мы не может контролировать их, то мы должны стабилизировать ум, сосредотачиваясь на собственном дыхании. В этом случае сосредоточение на вдохах и выдохах более эффективно.

Множество людей используют эту медитацию как упражнение в дыхании. Но фактически, важным здесь является не само дыхание, а успокоение ума через непрерывное, без отвлечений осознание вдохов и выдохов. Этот ключевой пункт на самом деле и является сосредоточением, умственной стабильностью. Некоторые люди думают, что физический аспект практики важен, но не в данном случае. То, что действительно важно, так это наше привыкание к практике. Успех таких медитаций как шинэ и лхактонг не зависит от концептуализации этих медитативных состояний. Напротив, суть этих практик в том, что мы привыкаем к самому процессу медитации. Мы должны провести различие между «гомпа», что означает постигать, и «сгомпа», что означается медитировать, тренировать себя или привыкать.

Правильное постижение и понимание возникает из медитации и свыкания с практикой. Поэтому сама по себе медитация должна быть основана на очень точных основаниях. Для того чтобы достичь состояния Будды, мы должны полностью отвернуться от становления, другими словами от всех форм мирского счастья, связанного с различными реальностями. Кто-то, например, стремится достичь относительного счастья в более высоком состоянии существования или быть свободным от страдания нижних миров. Кто-то может быть устремлён к достижению спокойного состояния шраваков, в котором нет возможности принесения пользы другим. Однако, только в высшем состоянии просветления может быть найдена та настоящая сила и способность действовать ради блага других.

*Любовь и сострадание: относительный уровень*

Средством от привязанности к счастью становления является размышление о непостоянстве и «четыре основополагающие мысли, которые отвращают ум от цикла существования». Как только наши привязанности начнут слабеть, мы можем начать переживать определённых покой в нашем уме. При этом может возникнуть цепляние или привязанность к этому состоянию умственного покоя. Средством от цепляния за это состояние спокойствия является медитация на альтруистические любовь и сострадание. Мы должны развивать любовь и сострадание внутри нас до тех пор, пока такое отношение не станет совершенно естественным для нас. Так как любовь и сострадание являются теми качествами, которые будут сопровождать нас на всём пути духовного совершенствования: от момента, когда мы впервые вызываем просветлённый настрой, и вплоть до достижения состояния Будды. И тогда просветление будет наделено телом, речью, умом и качествами Будды.

Посредством силы любви и сострадания все неблагоприятные состояния, мешающие эмоции, самсара и её причины будут полностью уничтожены. Без любви и сострадания у нас просто не будет достаточно энергии для этого. Даже пока мы остаётся запертыми в этой тюрьме самсары, подвержены влиянию эмоций и кармы, качества любви и сострадания позволяют нам идти в верном направлении.

Данные любовь и сострадание в качестве объекта используют всех существ. Под существами мы не подразумеваем только тех, кто вокруг нас — людей. Но всех, кто обладают умом, мы рассматривает как существ. А там, где есть существо, есть и страдание. Точно также, как у нас есть ум и через это мы переживаем страдание, так и для всех других видов существ. Здесь мы должны провести разграничением между тем, что является живым, и тем, что обладает умом. Живая вещь не обязательно обладает умом. Но там, где есть ум, есть сознание, есть и жизнь. Есть множество видов существ, которые очень малы, как насекомые. Обычным непониманием является такое отношение, при котором сознанием обладают только существа определённого размера. Мы часто связываем существование сознания сначала с определённым уровнем интеллекта, а затем с определённым размером. Таким образом, учёные и некоторые школы философской мысли неохотно признают, что даже те меньшие животные, насекомые или мельчайшие морские формы жизни обладают сознанием, похожим на наше, хотя они и распознают, что такие большие морские обитатели как дельфины определённо обладают сознанием.

Фактически, даже самые маленькие и мельчайшие насекомые ищут удовольствия и боятся страдания. Если мы попробуем потрогать за плавник маленькую рыбку, она немедленно отреагирует, чтобы уплыть прочь. Если же она приручена, то она может распознавать те руки, которые её кормят, как источник удовлетворения. И она будет приближаться к этим рукам довольно легко, потому что, точно также, как и с людьми, она ищет состояние благополучия и бежит от страдания.

Существа могут быть разного размера, но ум не пропорционален физическому проявлению. Степень страдания и счастья зависит от личной кармы. Тот же самый ум может воплотиться в крошечном немощном теле, или в теле кита, или как король, наделённый более высокими способностями ума, чем у животных. Однако, размер не имеет никакого отношения к качеству и силе ума.

Поэтому все существа без каких-либо исключений должны быть объектами наших любви и сострадания. Развивайте такое же отношения ко всем существам, какое вы испытываете к своим отцу и матери, или к тому, кого вы больше всего любите. В традиционных культурах, в основном на Востоке, семейные узы очень сильны. Отец и мать являются теми людьми, которых больше всего почитают, и мысль о любом вреде им является непереносимой. По этой причине, когда мы медитируем на просветлённый настрой, мы на этой основе рассматриваем всех существ как наших родителей. На Западе почитание родителей не такое глубокое. Но эта разница не принципиальна для медитации. Просто используйте того, кого вы больше всего любите, и рассматривайте всех существ как этого человека.

Конечно, нет никакой возможности развивать любовь и сострадание для каждого существа в отдельности. Но мы может рассматривать всех существ вместе как одну сущность и медитировать на тот факт, что они очень сильно желают быть счастливыми точно также, как и мы. Мы развиваем это сильное желание ради их счастья, помещая себя на их место. Однако, будьте осторожны и не превратите это желание в цепляние или привязанность. Вместо этого сосредотачивайтесь на том, через что существам приходится проходить. Мы должны продолжать поддерживать свой ум в этом устремлении ради их счастья, пока применяем то же размышление о его сущности, которое было упомянуто ранее для таких эмоций как гнев, гордость и ревность.

*Любовь и сострадание: абсолютный уровень*

Эта любовь ко всем существам с самого начала является неестественным и сфабрикованным отношением. Мы на самом деле не переживаем её автоматически. Но в результате тренировки она постепенно разовьётся, и, рано или поздно, эта беспристрастная любовь ко всем существам начнёт переживаться естественно. Прямо сейчас когда мы переживаем любовь к кому-то одному, либо к нескольким существам, очень часто такая любовь является пристрастной, так как она избирательна и происходит из нашей привязанности. Когда мы говорим о духовной любви, то это не пристрастное и не избирательное отношение; она основана на природе ума, которая является пустотой. Она происходит из пустоты, которая всё проявляет.

Мы медитируем на любовь; её природой является пустота, не-существование. Объект этой любви (например, существа) также является пустым по природе с абсолютной точки зрения. Однако, её относительная природа существует; она возникает, не противопоставляясь своей сущности. Если бы была разница и существование присущей окончательной реальности было бы самодостаточным, оно не могло бы проявлять относительные явления. Если бы сон был реальным, он не смог бы занять место в пространстве ума. Если сущность сна не обладала бы качеством зеркалоподобной пустоты, образы не могли бы отражаться в ней. Поэтому природой запутанности существ является пустота. Иначе, как она могла бы проявиться, если бы она была исключительно плотной и материальной?

Хотя такое рассмотрение окончательной природы бодхичитты является тем, что необходимо реализовать, оно придёт позже. В самом начале разумно главным образом развивать относительный аспект любви и сострадания, для того чтобы впоследствии подойти к распознаванию пустоты или абсолютной бодхичитты. Параллельно с данной медитацией на абсолютную бодхичитту будет развиваться и глубокое понимание. Если медитировать на любовь посредством пустоты, то она становится высшей любовью. Но не только это, в то же самое время, пока мы медитируем на природу любви, мы будем достигать стабильного успокоения ума (шинэ), и одновременно будет возрастать сила нашей позитивности. Постоянно памятуя о просветлённом настрое, мы станем способны создать источник существенной помощи другим. Посредством самадхи (совершенство поглощения) любви мы постигнем окончательное и подлинное благо. Наш ум будет объединён с неизменной абсолютной реальностью, так что наше сознание больше не будет заполнено чем-либо, кроме любви ко всем существам. Оно никогда не будет отделено от неё.

Силой нашей медитации наша любовь к существам будет подобно любви курицы-наседки к своим птенцам. Данный процесс будет развиваться сам по своей естественной природе, пока не включит всех существ в состоянии просветления. Постепенно мы достигнем способности быть полезным всё возрастающему количеству существ. Но это не имеет никакого отношения к телепатии или какому-либо виду частного намерения, как если бы мы посылали волны энергии, для того чтобы помочь тем, кто ниже нас. Но спонтанно, благотворные и позитивные активности будут возникать посредством силы заслуги. Сила данной медитация является настолько мощной, что она имеет способность распространятся на других. Эта любовь расширяется вовне и излучается, зарождаясь в умах других существ, даже в таких маленьких животных, как птицы.

----------

Jenia Morozova (23.12.2013), Joy (11.09.2014), Magan Poh (03.06.2013), Алдын Хадыс (03.06.2013), Андрей Рэй (01.08.2016), Анна А (25.07.2016), Гошка (15.08.2014), Ритл (21.06.2013), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

About the Preliminary Practices of Mahamudra - by Shamar Rinpoche

The Mahamudra Way – Ngondro, the Preliminary Practices 
               by
Kunzig Shamar Rinpoche 


The Ngondro practice is very important for purifying negative karma and to generate wisdom. Actually, our main practice is Mahamudra, but you cannot practice Mahamudra without the purification or the blessing. In this context, the "Preliminary Practices" are most essential.
You are in samsara now, and as long as you remain so, you will experience disturbing emotions. Otherwise, you would have already been enlightened. In the past, no matter where you were born, you had experienced various poisons of the mind. This is true regardless of whether you were in the higher realm of beings or whether you were born in the lower realms. Your present state is proof of that, because were it different, you would not be experiencing the disturbing emotions now. 
So long as these disturbing emotions are in you, you are accumulating negative karma. However, it is not as if a certain karma was accumulated, it would then ripen to give a certain result, and afterwards, that karma would disappear completely. And that the only karma left in us now is what has caused this present human life. No, you have millions of different karma built up from many past lives. In addition, you are continuing to create much new karma through your thoughts, speech and actions everyday. Sometimes they are positive, sometimes negative. But unfortunately, they are most often negative. As humans, we are constantly involved in disturbing emotions which can never result in anything positive. 
This does not mean that we should look down on ourselves. Rather, we should accept our present situation - this is our karma now, and it is preventing the wisdom from appearing. This wisdom is already there. It is the nature of our mind. However, our disturbing emotions cover it. From our disturbing emotions we create karma. The result for us is more samsara where we create more karma. 
So the karma is very strong, and we have to weaken it by doing the "Preliminary Practices" until it cannot harm us any more. We practice the accumulation of merit through the Mandala-Offering, the third of the Ngondro practices. This will create in us all the necessary conditions to reach enlightenment. 
When we are free of the karmic influences and have accumulated all the positive conditions, we can successfully begin the Mahamudra practice. If, however, after 111,111 repetitions of each of the four preliminaries, one realizes that no development has occurred, then one has to continue to work hard on the preliminaries in order to weaken the negative karma. 
While practicing Ngondro, many good signs may appear. They are an indication that a result has been reached. But one should not have too many expectations regarding these signs. They should appear naturally as they cannot be artificially produced. 
After practicing a lot of Ngondro, a student receives the Mahamudra teachings. It would not be very beneficial to teach him the Mahamudra before that because he would not be able to understand them precisely. The mind must be purified for that to happen. 
As well, the more profound aspects of Mahamudra are also not taught too early on, as the student would not be able to appreciate them at a later time. When one has not understood the precise meaning, and yet has heard a lot about it then it would become boring to him. The effect of the meaning would be lost to him. For this reason, great masters like Milarepa, and Gampopa had transmitted the Mahamudra teachings only in a very restricted manner. 
It has been said that the Preliminary Practices are more profound and more important than the main practice. This is because Ngondro creates the necessary conditions for the Mahamudra practice. Mahamudra enables you to reach enlightenment within one moment, but in order to do so, first, you need the proper conditions. 
By doing the Ngondro practice you turn yourself into a "qualified practitioner". However, this does not mean that when you are finished then you are fully qualified. In addition to that, you need a good understanding of the Dharma. For instance you should know very well the teachings about the qualities of the Buddha nature. This subject is explained in the Uttaratantrashastra, Gju Lama in Tibetan. Other important texts that you should study are: The Distinction Between Consciousness and Wisdom (tib: Nam-she Yeshe) and "Showing the Essence of the Buddha Nature" (tib: Nyingpo Tenpa) [both texts were written by the third Karmapa Rangjung Dorje]. The Nyingpo Tenpa is a shorter version of the Gju Lama. 
It is also important to know the Madhyamaka teachings. Madhyamaka explains in what way samsara is an illusion, and that the Buddha mind is beyond this illusion. As a result, one understands that samsara, and one’s minds in its current mode are only delusions. The Buddha mind is something completely different altogether, something beyond this illusion. However, it is not different in the sense that it is separate from the present mind. Both are inseparably one. Madhyamaka explains exactly in what way the nature of your present mind is the Dharmakaya. But the Madhyamaka is not able to point out the Dharmakaya as something special like one could point at a flower and say, "This is a white rose." What the Madhyamaka can do is exactly show the nature of the illusions. Apart from that, there is something that you have to recognize and understand by yourself. It is the Mahamudra realization. For a meditator on this path, it is very important learn the philosophical views of the Madhyamaka. 
The Madhyamaka also explains that the conditions of "cause and effect" will continue as long as the mind is under the influence of illusions. Positive or negative causes always lead to their corresponding results. This is why meditators with the Madhyamaka view have great respect for the law of karma. Even Bodhisattvas on high levels will experience the results of unpurified actions in the postmeditative phase. Due to their great merit, generally they encounter good and positive results. But sometimes, during their postmeditative phase, disturbing things may appear to them. 
So the Madhyamaka is very important, as it gives you a fundamental understanding of the Dharma in its entirety. 
Today, some scholars have also published books with short, comprehensible explanations about certain parts of the Abhidharma. For instance, the different stages of the Shi’nay meditation which a meditator goes through are explained. There are many details concerning how the philosophical view on the different levels will affect certain forms of ignorance and disturbing emotions in the mind. During the continuous development of the Shi’nay meditation, it is important to know these details precisely. Why? It is because, when you rest in deep meditation, you are more likely to be led by your deep knowledge rather than by an outside person. Therefore, if your knowledge is good, you will not encounter any obstacles. Without this knowledge, however, there are many risks of being misled during meditation. Sometimes you may perhaps follow wrong views which you consider right. At other times, you may not know how to deal with certain intellectual problems due to a lack of know-how, or the necessary remedial methods. You may also get agitated about certain experiences; even then, you should not be attached to them. At that point, you need a good meditation teacher. Otherwise there are many dangers of making mistakes. When you do a practice for the accumulation of merit, you need a teacher who knows about it specifically. The teacher may not necessarily have to have mastered all the other Dharma subjects. But he should be qualified to give you advice on merit accumulation methods. 
When a meditator is confronted with experiences during meditation, he needs a teacher who is very qualified in this practice. An example I always enjoy telling is the story about Gampopa who once had a problem with his meditation practice - all of a sudden Gampopa could not see anymore. He crawled to Milarepa and asked him what he should do. Milarepa answered, "Your meditation belt is too tight. You should loosen it." 
If the meditation teacher has no experience of his own, he cannot teach you anything. In which book can you find the information about the meditation belt is too tight and should be loosened? Such books do not exist. Geshes and Khenpos could study all the Buddhist subjects for 25 years. But among all the books that can be studied, there is not one that explains such things because the number of beings is infinite and therefore the number of problems is infinite. Who could describe all the individual problems of all beings of the past, the present and the future? So when you come to these meditation experiences, the teacher needs to be qualified. 
Another important point is the development of the Bodhisattva mind. It is the cause for our development from one lifetime to the next. For this reason, all Mahayana and Vajrayana teachers advise us to concentrate on Bodhichitta, the compassion aspect of the Bodhisattva’s mind. 
The "Bodhisattva Vow" helps to develop our positive side so we become helpful for other beings. It prevents us from falling into the lower realms as a result of anger or jealousy, etc. Even if such disturbing emotions arise, the Bodhisattva vow immediately purifies them. This is why we should never give up on developing Bodhichitta. 
Anger and jealousy directly affect your Bodhichitta, and so does the ego. They are your enemies. These three mind-poisons are the reason why beings are always so aggressive. There is so much anger everywhere. When energy is connected with that anger, beings become dangerous to others and create in themselves the causes to be reborn in the lower realms. The Bodhisattva Vow is one protection against the lower realms. The accumulation of merit, (the Mandala practice is one example), is increased by the Bodhisattva Vow as well as by the power of the purification practices.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Обещание Бодхисаттвы

Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче

У обещания Бодхисаттвы есть два аспекта: желание, намерение или устремление Бодхисаттвы и его осуществление. Обещание Бодхисаттвы можно дать только после принятия Прибежища.
Устремление Бодхисаттвы
Все начинается с намерения. Мы концентрируемся на конечной точке пути, на нашей цели. Это — благо всех существ, заполняющих пространство, во всем разнообразии форм существования, во всех мирах и на всех планетах. У живых существ есть ум; они несчастливы, поскольку ум глубоко укоренен в изначальном неведении, и создает беспокоящие эмоции. Под их влиянием мы действуем и накапливаем карму. Кармические семена, созревая, производят страдание, которое является основой и причиной различных типов существования. Процесс порождает сам себя из жизни в жизнь и образует цикл перерождений. Размышляя обо всех существах, мы учимся подлинному сочувствию.
Развитие желания освободить всех существ
Нам необходимо выработать определенный настрой: глубокое желание полностью и окончательно освободить всех существ от страданий. Мы должны всерьез развивать такое намерение   и состояние ума, известное как бодхичитта.
Для того чтобы осуществить это желание, необходимо работать с самим собой и избавиться от собственной запутанности и боли. Впоследствии можно обрести умение помогать другим и освобождать их. Такая способность и есть законченное и совершенное пробуждение, состояние Будды. Это реальная возможность спонтанно приносить пользу существам. Достичь подобного состояния ума можно, лишь создав для этого основательную причину.
Пробужденный ум
Причина Пробуждения — это развитие бодхичитты. Бодхичитта засевает в уме семена, которые созреют в виде Просветления. Для того чтобы формально выразить желание помогать живым существам, мы даем обещание Бодхисаттвы,  а затем  продолжаем поддерживать Просветленный настрой и развиваемся духовно. Из жизни в жизнь мы учимся заботиться о других, и, в конце концов, достигаем конечной цели — состояния Будды. После этого мы можем  действовать спонтанно, без концепций и препятствий. Подобно солнцу, сияющему на небе и освещающему все, наша активность будет естественно приносить пользу. Это называется плодом Пробуждения: законченным и полным Просветлением, результатом развития бодхичитты.
Таким образом, есть два аспекта, две отправные точки на пути к Просветлению: сам плод и семя, или причина, порождающая плод. Плод – это подлинная способность приносить пользу. Причина – развитие бодхичитты, Просветленного настроя, формальным выражением которого является обещание Бодхисаттвы.
Четыре типа существ
Мы упомянули о плоде пробуждения. Важно по-настоящему понять, что это такое, и что значит быть пробудившимся. Будда может действовать на благо других спонтанно и беспрепятственно. Он приносит пользу , используя четыре уровня активности, которые соответствуют четырем типам существ. Активность Будды дает существам, заключенным в страдании сансары,  шанс освободиться. Особенно это касается тех, кто попал в ловушку страдания низших сфер. Будда может привести их к перерождению в мирах, где они будут переживать относительное счастье.
Второй и третий уровни активности направлены на существ, уже идущих по пути духовного развития, и достигших индивидуального освобождения. Это – архаты и пратьекабудды. Следуя путем Малой Колесницы (Хинаяны), они добились полного успокоения ума и окончательно укоренились в этом состоянии. Однако это еще не есть настоящее Просветление. Будда подталкивает их к полному пробуждению, и может как следует «встряхнуть» (вывести из состояния безмятежности и покоя медитативного погружения). Будда помогает им окончательно выйти из сансары.
Будды заботится и о четвертом типе существ – практикующих, которые находятся на высоких уровнях пути Бодхисаттвы (восьмом или девятом). Будда поддерживает их,  пока те самостоятельно не достигнут полного Пробуждения.
Итак, мы видим, как обширна сфера внимания Будды. Она затрагивает всех существ: полностью увязших в ловушке сансары, тех, кто начал движение по пути буддийской практики, и тех, кто уже достиг определенных результатов.
Важно понимать, что является первоначальной причиной такой спонтанной и неограниченной помощи. Это — обязательство и клятва практиковать учение на благо других. Обещание Бодхисаттвы позволяет нам достичь столь чудесного результата.
Реализация просветленного настроя
Чтобы привести в действие просветленное устремление и желание, необходимо начать практиковать шесть парамит, шесть просветленных качеств: щедрость, этику, терпение, радостное усилие, медитацию и неразличающую мудрость. Будды довели все эти свойства до полного совершенства и таким образом достигли Просветления. . Они прошли через многочисленные перерождения, укоренившись в желании по-настоящему помогать другим. В результате проявились просветленные качества. Мы должны следовать их примеру и, давая обещание Бодхисаттвы, думать так:  «Также как Будды прошлого, настоящего и будущего выбирают путь практики шести просветленных качеств, я буду следовать этому пути!».
Дисциплина обещания Бодхисаттвы
Можно выполнять обещание Бодхисаттвы в рамках трех видов дисциплины. Во-первых, мы уменьшаем количество негативных действий, вызывающих страдание; во-вторых, накапливаем позитивные действия, создающие положительные результаты для нас самих и для других; в-третьих, поступаем и действуем так, чтобы приносить пользу.
Методы четко объясняются в «Драгоценном украшении Освобождения» Гампопы. Практикуя их, мы создаем мощную базу для развития просветленных качеств и всего позитивного. Если обещание Бодхисаттвы не нарушается, движение происходит само собой, даже во время сна, или когда ум невнимателен. Поэтому и говорится, что обещание Бодхисаттвы подобно плодородной почве, из которой произрастает все хорошее.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Гошка (15.08.2014), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче 
Семь пояснений к медитации



Об авторе
Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче родился в Восточном Тибете. Когда ему было четыре года, 16-й Гьялва Кармапа признал его 14-м Шамарпой. Он получил полную передачу поучений линии Кагью от Кармапы, рядом с которым находился вплоть до его смерти в 1981 году. После смерти Кармапы Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче посвятил себя работе над многочисленными проектами, начатыми Кармапой. Прежде всего благодаря его активности было найдено 17-е воплощение Кармапы, Тхайе Дордже, в Тибете. Шамар Ринпоче посещает с лекциями многочисленные центры Кагью по всему миру. Одновременно он курирует Институт высшего буддийского образования в Индии и центр медитационного уединения в Непале.

Целью медитации является постижение истинной природы ума - достижение состояния Будды. Ум лежит в основе как нашего настоящего опыта обусловленного существования, так и Просветления. Просветление означает постижение истинной природы ума, тогда как в обычной жизни эта природа не осознаётся.
Как нам научиться понимать, что всё есть проявление ума? Сейчас мы переживаем запутанные состояния ума, которые способствуют возникновению мешающих эмоций, таких как гнев, привязанность, тупость, ревность и гордость. Истинная же природа ума свободна от мешающих эмоций. Испытывая мешающие чувства, мы склонны действовать под их влиянием. Эти действия оставляют следы в нашем уме и привычки или тенденции воспринимать мир определённым образом. Впоследствии, когда тенденции укореняются, это обуславливает наше иллюзорное восприятие мира.
Даже малейший отпечаток в уме может повлечь за собой жизнь, полную иллюзий. Мир, воспринимаемый нами сейчас, основан на впечатлениях от предшествующих действий. Так ум продолжает создавать иллюзии. Ум хранит бесконечное количество впечатлений, каждое из которых способствует созданию дальнейших иллюзий. Таким образом, обусловленное существование - мир, воспринимаемый нами сейчас, - не имеет ни начала, ни конца, и всё, что мы воспринимаем, является продуктом нашего собственного ума.
Цель медитации - обеспечить нас искусными методами, освобождающими от иллюзий. Если бы мы были в состоянии устранить неведение, находясь в моменте, здесь и сейчас, то бесчисленные кармические отпечатки исчезли бы сами собой.
Различные буддийские линии используют разные виды медитаций. В традиции Кагью это "Великая Печать", Махамудра. В традиции Ньингма основной практикой является "Великое Совершенство", Махаати. В традициях Гелугпа и Сакья практика медитации с Йидамом включает фазу растворения, в которой происходит слияние с аспектом мудрости Йидама. Это медитация "глубокого видения", сопоставимая с "Великой Печатью". В традиции Тхеравады первая практика заключается в успокоении ума посредством концентрации на дыхании или на статуе Будды, после чего основной практикой становится размышление над отсутствием эго.
Все эти виды медитации можно объединить в две категории, первая из которых - успокоение ума: ум покоится в том, что есть. На санскрите она называется "Шаматха", а по-тибетски - "Шинэ". Ко второй категории относятся медитации на глубокое видение - "Випассана" на санскрите и "Лхагтонг" по-тибетски.
Все буддийские медитативные практики можно объединить в две группы: медитации успокоения ума и медитации глубокого видения, или Шинэ и Лхагтонг. Они будут рассмотрены в следующих семи пунктах.

Условия для медитативной практики

Первым пунктом здесь являются внешние условия - основа для практик Шинэ и Лхагтонг. Это означает, что необходимо иметь хорошее место для медитации, без внешних помех. Например, медитируя, можно иногда вызвать недовольство окружающих, что создаёт проблемы. Лучшим местом для медитации, конечно, является то, где присутствует благословение великих практиков прошлого.
Для хорошей медитации нам также необходимы определённые внутренние условия. Первое качество, которым мы должны обладать, - не быть слишком привязанными к внешним объектам органов чувств и слишком озабоченными исполнением своих мирских желаний. Мы просто должны иметь меньше желаний. Второе качество - это быть удовлетворёнными нашей сегодняшней ситуацией.
Как стимулировать два этих качества, может показать пример о родителях, беседующих со своими детьми о медитации. Если родители практикуют Дхарму, они ободряют своих детей словами: "Постарайся не быть честолюбивым. Не слишком гонись за материальным. Довольствуйся тем, что у тебя есть. Тогда ты сможешь практиковать медитацию. В противном случае ты просто потратишь свою жизнь зря". Родители, которые не медитируют, советуют противоположное: "Старайся ничего не упускать, будь честолюбивым. Ты должен стать очень богатым и успешным. Приобретай материальные ценности и не растрачивай их зря. Всё остальное -
просто трата времени". Такой пример показывает, как правильно развивать два этих качества.
Третий пункт заключается в том, чтобы не иметь слишком много различных занятий и обязанностей. Если мы слишком заняты, то мы не сможем выполнять медитацию.
Четвёртый пункт - хорошее поведение. Это значит, что мы избегаем неблагих действий, которые приносят вред другим. Все буддийские обещания касаются избежания действий, создающих негативную карму. Существуют различные виды обещаний: для практикующих мирян, послушников-новичков, монахов и бодхисаттв. Практикующему мирянину можно взять пять обещаний, которые называются на санскрите "обещания упасаки". Это - не убивать, не воровать, не лгать, не причинять другим сексуальный вред, не употреблять алкоголь и наркотики.
Так как наша основная практика - путь бодхисаттвы, важно дать обещание бодхисаттвы, которому можно следовать будучи мирянином. Монахи и монахини тоже дают обещание бодхисаттвы. Как миряне, так и монахи могут совмещать практику бодхисаттвы с обещаниями упасаки. Например, Марпа-переводчик был бодхисаттвой-мирянином, а индийский мастер Нагарджуна был бодхисаттвой-монахом. Оба были Просветлёнными.
Что же необходимо для практики Лхагтонг? Здесь важно полагаться на хорошего учителя, который может правильно объяснить Учение. В традиции Тхеравады учитель должен обладать собственным опытом медитации на отсутствие эго и должен уметь его передать. В традиции Махаяны учитель должен понимать природу пустотности всего - знать поучения Мадхъямаки и уметь их ясно объяснить.
Вторым условием для практики Лхагтонг является глубокий анализ полученных поучений. Ознакомившись с поучениями Махаяны о пустотности, мы должны изучать различные комментарии к ним, а также получить разъяснения нашего учителя о том, как их понимать. Затем нам следует анализировать эти поучения, размышлять над ними. Это принесёт большую пользу и усилит нашу практику Лхагтонг.Препятствия в медитативной практике
Во втором из семи основных пунктов объясняются восемь помех или ложных состояний ума, которые могут препятствовать хорошей медитации.

Умственное возбуждение

Первое препятствие - это умственное возбуждение. Ум становится активным из-за того, что он желает чего-то или отвергает что-то и начинает постоянно думать об этом. Этот процесс обдумывания и беспокойства по поводу разных вещей вместо медитации называется умственным возбуждением.
Сожаление
Второе препятствие - сожаление, что означает думать о чём-то таком, что уже произошло. Это позади и уже не может быть изменено. Тем не менее мы испытываем большое сожаление.
Умственная тяжесть
Третье препятствие - умственная тяжесть. Это связано с кармой, и такое состояние означает, что при желании заняться чем-то позитивным, например медитацией, вы чувствуете, что не в состоянии это сделать. Вы сразу ощущаете усталость, физическую и умственную тяжесть. Однако при желании совершить негативное действие вы тут же становитесь очень активны и свежи.
Притуплённость ума
Четвёртым препятствием является притуплённость ума или отсутствие ясности. Не следует путать состояние умственной тяжести с притуплённостью ума. И то и другое имеет отношение к карме, но притуплённость в большей степени зависит от нашего здоровья и физического состояния. Например, когда вы едите сахар, сначала содержание сахара в крови повышается, а затем резко понижается. В результате вы испытываете подобное состояние умственной притуплённости.
Сомнение
Пятое препятствие - сомнение. Оно является основной проблемой как в Шинэ, так и в Лхагтонге. Сомнение возникает от недостатка доверия. Например, вы думаете: "Просветление, может быть, существует, а может и нет". Таким образом, вы не сможете правильно медитировать: сомнение будет тянуть вас вниз. Иногда вы продвигаетесь вперёд, но сомнение снова возвращает вас назад. Это очень стойкое препятствие.

Злонамеренность

Шестое препятствие - желание зла другим. Это означает быть безжалостным, эгоистичным и заносчивым. Если вы завидуете и испытываете сильную неприязнь к другим, то это большое препятствие для медитации.

Привязанность

Седьмое препятствие - быть жадным и привязчивым - не такое серьёзное. Это просто означает, что у вас много желаний.
Сонливость
Последним препятствием является сонливость. Вы не в состоянии осознанно находиться в ситуации и всегда хотите спать.
Пять видов отклонения
Для Шинэ и Лхагтонга характерен ещё один набор препятствий. Их называют "Пять видов отклонения".

Отклонение от Махаяны

Первое - это отказ от Махаяны. Медитативные практики Махаяны настолько глубоки и многогранны, что это может ошеломить.
Получая поучения по Хинаяне, вы ошибочно полагаете, что с её помощью сможете достичь Освобождения в этой жизни. Хотя медитации Махаяны намного мощнее практик Хинаяны, вы заблуждаетесь, думая, что методы последней позволят вам достичь результатов гораздо быстрее. Отказ от Махаяны в пользу Хинаяны является серьёзным препятствием на пути.

Внешнее отклонение

Второе отклонение - внешнее: повышенный интерес к чувственным удовольствиям и чрезмерное стремление к богатству, роскоши и т.д.

Внутреннее отклонение

Третье - это внутреннее отклонение - различные состояния ума, мешающие медитации, в особенности возбуждение и притуплённость ума. Также существует внутреннее отклонение, возникающее в процессе более продвинутых практик: достижение определённого совершенства в медитации приводит ум в состояние приятного внутреннего покоя. Такое ощущение приносит большое облегчение, поскольку ум становится очень спокойным. Но привязанность к покою является препятствием.

Отклонение из-за чудесных способностей

Четвёртое отклонение связано с пониманием природы вещей. Мы также могли бы назвать это "отклонением из-за чудесных способностей". Достигнув совершенства в Шинэ, вы можете глубоко концентрироваться на физической природе вещей и управлять их внешним проявлением. Этот контроль осуществляется посредством концентрации. Буддизм учит, что физические объекты состоят из четырёх элементов - земли, воды, огня и воздуха. С помощью концентрации, развитой в Шинэ, можно изменять элементы: вода становится огнём, огонь - воздухом, и т.д. На нашем сегодняшнем уровне развития мы не в состоянии понять, как действует такая сила. Её нельзя объяснить законами физики. Привязанность к чудесным способностям становится препятствием на пути.
Негативные состояния ума
Пятым отклонением являются негативные состояния ума. Когда достигнуто совершенство в Шинэ, медитация становится глубокой и стабильной. Но медитация Шинэ ограничивается успокоением ума; при этом всё ещё сохраняется "прилипание к эго". Только посредством практики Лхагтонг "прилипание к эго" можно полностью растворить. Если вы практикуете только Шинэ, делая медитацию всё более глубокой и всеохватывающей, но не практикуете Лхагтонг, то это приводит к отклонению, связанному с негативным состоянием ума.
На этот раз мы родились людьми, и наши человеческие тела возникли в результате наших действий в прошлых жизнях. Когда человеческая карма исчерпывается, мы умираем и перерождаемся где-либо в соответствии с нашими предыдущими действиями. Если в этой жизни мы практикуем только Шинэ, не делая Лхагтонг, это создаёт карму, ведущую к перерождению в состоянии, напоминающем Глубокое погружение в медитации, но не являющемся освобождением из Самсары. В таком медитативном состоянии мы можем пребывать очень долго. Оно очень спокойное, но не является Освобождением. Когда карма пребывания в этом состоянии истощается, мы из него выпадаем и снова оказываемся в других мирах Самсары. Это отклонение называется негативным состоянием ума потому, что неправильно применяемая медитация приводит не к Освобождению, а к перерождению в обусловленном существовании. Существует четыре медитативных состояния умственного покоя.
Первое - это переживание бесконечного пространства, второе - бесконечного ума, третье - вообще ничего, и четвертое - переживание того, что вещи ни существуют, ни не существуют. Но это все еще не Освобождение, а лишь опыт, возникающий в уме. Можно пробыть миллионы лет в таком погружении. С одной стороны, это. конечно, приятно, но в этом нет абсолютно никакой пользы, так как в конечном счёте мы снова оказываемся в разных мирах Самсары.

Противоядия

Умственное возбуждение

Отчего возникает возбуждение? Из-за обычной привязанности к этой жизни. Мы родились с человеческим телом, и это естественно, что мы привязаны к нему и заботимся о нём. Из-за привычной привязанности возникает беспокойство. Однако мы не можем чего-то действительно добиться в этой человеческой жизни. В тот момент, когда мы умрём, наши пристрастия и антипатии перестанут существовать. Если мы будем помнить об этом, то отпадёт необходимость держаться за что-либо или раздражаться из-за происходящего. Поэтому противоядием в случае умственного возбуждения является размышление о непостоянстве. Понимание непостоянства успокаивает ум.
Мы можем размышлять о непостоянстве как во время медитации, так и в повседневной жизни. Это можно делать на грубом уровне, когда мы медитируем на непостоянство мира и населяющих его существ. Можно подумать о том, как мир меняется с течением времени. Годы проходят, и каждый год состоит из времён года: зимы. весны, лета и осени. Времена года состоят из месяцев, месяцы - из дней, дни - из часов, часы - из минут, минуты -из секунд, и т.д. Мир меняется каждое мгновение.
Также мы можем размышлять о непостоянстве существ, живущих в этом мире. Здесь нужно помнить, что мы и все другие существа постоянно стареем, и в конце концов все умрём. Сначала мы растём, потом мы взрослеем, стареем и наконец умираем. Никому ещё до сих пор не удалось избежать смерти.
Также можно размышлять о непостоянстве на более тонком уровне. Физическая материя состоит из мельчайших частиц и атомов.
Они постоянно меняются и находятся в движении. Всё время меняясь, каждый момент одни частицы исчезают и новые появляются в других комбинациях. Следовательно, с каждым моментом материя обновляется, так как ее частицы изменяются по сравнению с предыдущим моментом.
Задача Шинэ заключается в концентрации, а её результатом является успокоение ума. Хотя концентрация на непостоянстве всего не является основной практикой Шинэ, она тоже приводит к успокоению ума.
В нашей повседневной жизни нам нужно размышлять о непостоянстве, для того чтобы уменьшить нашу привязанность. Что бы ни случалось, пусть вас это не "задевает", и не нужно делать из чего бы то ни было сенсации. Размышление о непостоянстве поможет против любой проблемы. Иначе неожиданные препятствия могут застать вас врасплох. Сама проблема может и не разрешиться, зато понимание непостоянства смягчит вашу реакцию на неё.

Сожаление

Испытывая сожаление, мы просто должны понять, что это бессмысленное чувство, так как прошлое уже произошло. Его нельзя изменить, даже если мы будем много думать об этом. Поэтому нужно просто отпустить такие мысли и забыть о них.
Умственная тяжесть
Лучший способ преодолеть физическую и умственную тяжесть - это развить большое доверие и убеждённость относительно просветляющих качеств Трёх Драгоценностей. Подумайте о непревзойдённых качествах Будды. Рассмотрите качества Учения - глубинных методов, приводящих к постижению. Учение истинно, оно действительно работает.
Наконец, задумайтесь о качествах практикующих, о Сангхе. Здесь имеются в виду не обычные монахи или миряне, а те практикующие, которые уже достигли высшего познания. Развивая убеждённость и доверие относительно Трёх Драгоценностей, мы сможем преодолеть препятствие умственной тяжести.

Притуплённость ума

Следующим препятствием является притуплённость ума или отсутствие ясности. Способ противодействия - стимулировать в себе больше свежести, придавать себе бодрости. Например, генерал, готовясь к войне, сначала поднимает боевой дух своего войска. Если солдаты сомневаются, то они могут поддаться страху и оцепенеть. Но если их хорошо воодушевить, они станут храбрыми, ринутся в бой и одержат победу. Притуплённость ума -неуловимый противник нашей медитации. Нужно себя подбадривать, чтобы его победить.

Сомнение

Средство против сомнения - просто концентрация. Безусловно, лучше не поддаваться своим сомнениям, а просто продолжать практику.
Другим способом устранения сомнений является логический подход. Например, если возникают сомнения в существовании пути к Просветлению, мы должны спросить себя, в чём он заключается. Путь в удалении неведения. А что такое неведение? Неведение - это продукт ума, и возникает в результате "прилипания к эго". Подобные размышления проясняют сомнения и помогают избавиться от них. В этом и есть смысл изучения. Не у каждого есть на это время, однако те, кто много изучал, могут помогать другим, объясняя им всё, но более простым способом.
Злонамеренность
Чтобы преодолеть это препятствие, нужно размышлять о доброте, применяя два метода.
Первый - вглядываться в истинную природу ума. Доброта не является чем-то материальным. Несмотря на свою пустотную сущность, чувство доброты возникает в уме.
Другой метод - развивать доброту сначала по отношению к тем, кого вы любите (например, к родителям, детям, друзьям и т.д.), постепенно всё больше распространяя это чувство на всех существ. Такие медитации на развитие доброты являются очень мощными практиками. Если в них достичь совершенства, то можно воздействовать и на окружающих. Йогин, практикующий в полном одиночестве в пещере, может благотворно влиять на всех живых существ в округе. Люди и даже животные начинают также испытывать естественное чувство доброты.

Привязанность

От привязанности или слишком большого количества желаний можно избавиться, размышляя о проблемах, связанных с умножением богатства и сохранением имущества. Здесь полезно помнить о законе причины и следствия. Если вы привязаны к своему имуществу, то вам нужно вкладывать много энергии, чтобы его оберегать. Когда вы видите, сколько на это требуется сил, ваша жадность автоматически уменьшается. Другим методом является размышление о чувстве удовлетворённости и осознание того, что быть довольным тем, что у тебя есть, - великая свобода.
Сонливость
Следующим препятствием является сонливость. В этом случае полезно представлять свет, подобный красному осеннему небу на заходе солнца, прозрачный, мягкий красный свет. Свет не должен быть резким и ярким или подобным прямому солнечному свету, - это не поможет
Когда вы привыкнете медитировать, и медитация станет для вас совершенно естественной, эти проблемы и препятствия вас больше не будут беспокоить. Тогда медитация станет частью вас.
Когда ум достигает такого уровня, это также влияет на тело. Все энергии в теле умиротворяются и успокаиваются, и вы медитируете с удовольствием. Обычно мы думаем, что тело контролирует ум, но на глубоком уровне всё происходит наоборот. Когда медитация становится естественной, успокоившийся ум контролирует наше физическое тело и приспосабливает его к медитации.
Чтобы развить естественную медитацию, нам необходимы два качества: присутствие осознавания в каждом моменте и знание противоядий. Присутствие осознавания означает здесь осознавать всё, что происходит в уме, ничего не упуская. Благодаря этому вы замечаете, когда возникает то или иное препятствие в медитации, например, возбуждение ума. Тогда вы вспоминаете, какое средство является противоядием в данном случае.
Таким образом, присутствие осознавания и знание противоядий дополняют друг друга. Они являются важной предпосылкой того, чтобы медитация стала частью вас. Обретая опыт в медитации, вы будете понимать, как они взаимодействуют.
В общем, все препятствия можно разделить на две категории: возбуждение и притуплённость ума. Для защиты от них может быть полезен общий совет: избегайте зависимости от курения, алкоголя и т.п. Кроме того, не переедайте - это ведёт к тупости. Работающие люди, конечно, должны хорошо питаться, но можно при этом уделять внимание тому, что вы едите. Тем, кто много медитирует, требуется меньше еды (монахи времён Будды не ели после часа дня). Это способствует успешной практике Шинэ. И у вас не будет бессонницы, если вы пропустите ужин.
Обычно монахам запрещается употреблять алкоголь. Однако практикующим Лхагтонг он рекомендуется - в небольшом количестве. Конечно, не нужно при этом напиваться. В результате практики Лхагтонг высвобождается много энергии, а избыток энергии может вызывать нарушения сна. Такого нет в других практиках.
Следующий совет касается времени сна. Ложитесь после 10 часов вечера и вставайте в 5 часов утра. Если вы ложитесь после полуночи, то - даже если вы спите восемь часов - это не приносит настоящей пользы. Так что ложитесь спать до полуночи...

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Magan Poh (14.06.2013), Tong Po (06.06.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014), Ритл (21.06.2013), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Shamar Rinpoche – Enlightenment Is Within You


A teaching given before the Marpa Initiation Menlo Park, California, August 1994

Enlightenment is within you. Enlightenment cannot be just given to you by Buddha’s hands. Enlightenment is within you because illusion is within you, samsara and all problems of the mind are within you. If illusion, negative emotions, samsara, whatever you call it, are part of your mind, then enlightenment is also part of your mind. When all problems subside, there is enlightenment. So enlightenment is within your mind.

Dharma means methods – how to get enlightened. Dharma is the methods that you practice. When you accomplish the practice, the result is Buddhahood. Before you begin the Dharma practice you must know how important the Dharma is. The length of our life is determined by how long the physical body exists, not how long our mind exists. Mind will continue. Whatever good or bad happens in one’s life, it is the result of past karma. That is why, collectively, we humans and all living beings in this universe, have the same collective karma, the same realm, the same type of nature, similar form, and we can communicate with each other. This is the result of collective karma. Individual karma is not equal. Some people are more lucky, some are not so lucky. This individual difference depends on our own karma. Actually the whole universe including your form, is an illusion of your own mind and happened as a result of your karma – karma is also mind- but once it happened, it is solidly there until the cause is finished. When the cause is finished, then the result is like a dream disappearing and you will change from this illusion to another illusion according to another cause. Cause and result, just like that. No one knows what karma one has, what it results from and what comes next. You will not know what karma caused this life, what you are heading for, or what the result will be. Nobody can find it out. Because karma is accumulated, built up by your own negative emotions, it is invisible, it is not substantially formed. Since your negative emotions are invisible, you cannot see karma. The result, however, is visible because it manifests as an illusion. Because your negative emotions are part of your mind and karma is also part of your mind, the result, illusion, is also part of the mind. Out of all three aspects only one is visible, but it is too late to change it. Whatever karma you accumulated is limitless because your past negative emotions are limitless. So you cannot make excuses that you didn’t do anything wrong, because as long as your mind is in samsara, you are confused by negative emotions, and the accumulation of the karma you have created in the past has no limit. Among all kinds of karma, the strongest one, or the one ready to ripen, will give the result. The future is never certain, you do not know what karma will come up next. When you begin the Dharma practice by understanding this, you will have a very strong commitment and continue the practice.

Among all humans, the ones who have already found the Dharma and have some understanding of the Buddha, have what we call a precious human life. Why is it precious? Because you found a solution in the mind. Yes, it is precious, and fortunately you made your life meaningful, but it is impermanent. You are aging with every moment. Without a solution like enlightenment, life has no meaning. Going through life comfortably is a good idea and everyone’s wish, but whether it will really turn out the way you want is uncertain. But if you are going through life applying the methods which lead you out of samsara’s trap, then every moment is meaningful. Understanding this you should have a very strong intention. But intention is only the first step. The second is knowing about Dharma. Probably people will not understand Dharma immediately, but by knowing the example of the Buddha they will develop the intention and want to learn the Dharma. Learning the Dharma is the second step. It is very important to learn from a person who knows the Dharma, then you receive the teachings in detail. Teaching is like when you want to go to San Francisco, you need directions and you study the map. An experienced person tells you how to get there. He may say, „This highway is longer,” „This highway is shorter,” and „Here you have to do this and you will find the place that you want.” A qualified instructor is somebody who can teach you and show you the directions. It is the same with the Dharma. A person who knows the Dharma is the teacher, you should study the directions, and then you must go. Otherwise, why did you learn? And you must go properly.

For example, you may have very important work to do in Los Angeles. You have to get there at the right time. From the moment you leave your house and head toward Los Angeles, every minute is meaningful. You know the directions very well, you are going along in a meaningful way, and you will reach your destination, you will get what you want. Dharma practice should be like that. In Dharma practice you apply what we call paramitas („1″). Paramita means you managed to cross over, like crossing the ocean and reaching the other side. The Paramita of proper ethics for instance means, that when you drive to Los Angeles, you do not drink alcohol because you may get drunk and have an accident, and you do not sleep in the car, and you avoid all kinds of things which may bring obstacles. This discipline is required to make your journey successful. When you go through the practice and you apply the paramita of ethics, that means you are putting out all the effort to make your journey to enlightenment successful.

Dharma practice is limitless. Enlightenment is beyond our imagination but our mind has the capacity to do the Dharma practice. If you make it concise, Dharma practice has three aspects. One main practice and two side practices. The main practice is the meditation. Meditation is a common word but in the Buddha Dharma, meditation is about removing all our mind’s problems. Samadhi is the realization of the nature of mind. Samadhi is meditation but the main focus is on the nature of mind. It is simple to say „nature of mind,” but it is very difficult to realize it. The view of the mind nature is the main meditation and it eliminates all mental problems. By mental problems I don’t mean abnormal problems, I mean negative emotions, ignorance. Ignorance is the main cause of all negative emotions and this view will focus on each of the negative emotions and eliminate them. In this way, you will be liberated. Of the two side practices, one purifies your karma, and the other develops merit – the support and strength to make your journey successful. So these two practices are methods and meditation is the main practice. In this way you will be enlightened. This is Dharma practice.

When you do the Dharma practice in this life, you must achieve something. You can get enlightened fully in this life, but even if you are a very slow mover, you must achieve something. Then the cause is solid and it will keep growing and, even if not in this life, then in the next lives you will get there. Otherwise, once this chance is lost and another karma ripens, you will lose this chance almost forever, because your past karma is probably not very good, otherwise you would not be in samsara now. As much as you have negative emotions, that much habit you had in the past, so nothing good can come out of it. That is how you can logically prove to yourself that the majority of your karma is not good because your negative emotions are still strong. Once you lose this chance you will lose it all the time. That is why this human life is precious and must not be wasted.

The common problem is that people think, „I must achieve the results quickly, I cannot wait more than 5 or 6 years. Otherwise, I don’t like it.” But otherwise, after 6 years what do you have in life? You have nothing else. You cannot achieve the results of the Dharma practice within 6 years. You simply cannot. But still you are doing something meaningful. After 6 years, if you have another goal which you could achieve, then forget the Dharma and chose the other one. But the sentient beings’ life has no other goal besides enlightenment. I am not trying to discourage you from being human, but there is no other thing to do in life. You can try to get rich, but then what? Suppose you can be a successful politician, become a president or something like that, but then what? The problem is the same, isn’t it? There is no other goal to achieve. Dharma is the best. That’s why I say that even if you are a slow mover, still, Dharma brings more meaning than anything else.

(„1″)The Six Paramitas are also called the Six Liberating Actions .

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Успокоение ума – первый шаг

Успокоение ума – первый шаг
Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче

Сегодня я дам поучения о природе ума, которые пригодятся вам в медитации, и объясню, почему стоит делать медитацию шаматхи (успокоения ума). В первую очередь, для медитации необходимо понимание того, что такое ум. Обычные концепции понимания ума не точны и могут мешать медитации. Поэтому важно иметь правильное понимание природы ума. 

В наше время люди обычно рассматривают ум с научной точки зрения. Возможно, они приравнивают ум, являющийся процессом, к мозгу – органу тела. В таком случае естественно предположить, что ум – всего лишь скопление нервов, которые передают и обрабатывают электрические сигналы, своего рода компьютер из плоти. Должен сказать, что если бы ум функционировал подобным образом, не было бы необходимости медитировать. Фактически, с таким умом мы вообще не смогли бы медитировать. 

Однако буддисты считают, что ум устроен по-другому. Используя термины буддизма, мы говорим, что он ясен. Ясность означает, что ум может себя осознавать. Мы можем познавать что-то потому, что истинная природа ума – самоосознание. В противном случае мы бы не смогли ничему научиться. В буддийском понимании учиться – означает достигать самоосознания. 

Всё знание, основанное на концепциях, приходит к нам как картинки в уме. Воспринимаемые нами физические объекты состоят из атомов, а наш ум – нет. У него есть собственная природа, отличная от физических объектов. Если задуматься, это означает, что на самом деле между умом и материей нет связи. 

Когда вы поймёте, что объекты – не что иное, как отражения в уме, тогда станет ясно, что ум воспринимает не сами объекты, а всего лишь картинки или образы. С помощью этой концепции можно перейти к более сложной идее о том, что природа ума определяется самоосознанием и самореализацией. 

В каждое мгновение ум работает, находится в движении. Ум – не что-то застывшее и постоянное, он является процессом, настоящим потоком сознания. Таким образом, мысли, «проходя» сквозь ум, обеспечивают его непрерывность. Если бы ум оставался всё время на одной мысли, то он бы «застрял». Именно потому, что ум постоянно в движении, потому, что он динамичен, мы можем воспринимать окружающий мир через непрерывно меняющийся поток ощущений. Мы можем видеть, слышать и ощущать. 

Можно сравнить поток сознания с быстрым чтением ряда слов. Каждое слово связано с мыслью. Мы понимаем эти слова только потому, что ум не является чем-то застывшим и неизменным. Если бы ум не был динамичен, он бы застрял на «А» и никогда не смог бы добраться до «Б». В каждое мгновение ум находится в движении и минует предыдущее мгновение. 

Когда мы полностью пробуждены, ум свободен от объекта, с которым он соотносится через мысли, ощущения и чувства. Уму ничего не препятствует. У нас нет какой-то отдельной мысли или множества мыслей. Ум не существует как физический объект. В своей глубинной сути он больше не обладает неведением или глупостью. 

Но мы должны понимать, что самореализация не похожа на состояние комы. Напротив, это ясность и сила. Реализованный ум свободен от влияния явлений, от необходимости чем-либо себя занимать. Это независимый, недвойственный ум. 

Конечно, получить такой ум непросто. Наши привычки сильны, и нереализованный ум легко уносится потоком мыслей. Если вы исследуете свой ум, вы это поймёте. Ум – не осязаемая субстанция, не физически существующий объект. Он не ограничен ни размером, ни формой, ни цветом. Ум безграничен и подобен пространству. 

Когда вы достигнете открытости ума и сделаете это состояние стабильным, тогда вы сможете развивать его безгранично. Можно назвать это состояние Просветлением, но его сложно обрести. Вы можете достичь этого состояния ума посредством исследования или анализа, но ум не останется в этом состоянии надолго. Оно быстро исчезнет из-за ментальных привычек, таких как запутанность и возбуждение. 

Привычка возбуждения очень сильна. Наши умы и умы всех живых существ нельзя назвать иначе как беспокойными. Хотя истинная природа ума – ясность и безграничность, наш ум беспокоен потому, что возбуждение – это ментальная привычка. Естественное противоядие от этого – медитация. Чтобы решить проблему ментального возбуждения, существуют специальные медитационные техники. Иными словами, нам нужно тренировать свой ум. 

Сейчас, в это мгновение, наши умы беспокойные и дикие, как бушующий ураган. Чтобы реализовать весь наш потенциал, мы должны укротить ум. И хорошая новость заключается в том, что мы можем использовать ум для его же укрощения. Нам нужно развить новые ментальные привычки. Методов укрощения ума – великое множество. Одному из наиболее эффективных – практике медитации шаматха – обучают в центрах «Путь Бодхи». Вам следует серьёзно заняться выполнением этой практики. 

Шаматха – это лучший способ успокоить ум. Она помогает развить привычку ментальной концентрации и удерживать ум от блуждания. Если вы будете иногда напоминать себе о том представлении об уме, которое разъяснялось ранее, то вы сможете лучше медитировать. Если вы забудете о том, что ваш ум в своей истинной природе невозмутимый, спокойный и сияющий, то, возможно, вы привнесёте ненужный стресс в медитацию. Это сделает вас напряжёнными и помешает вашему развитию. Расслабьтесь – и у вас будет лучше получаться. 

Как я уже говорил, ум подобен пространству. Когда вы концентрируетесь, вы должны быть расслаблены. Гораздо проще сосредоточиться, когда вы не напряжены. Чем бы вы ни занялись, например, плаванием, у вас не будет хорошо получаться, если вы слишком напряжены. Когда вы медитируете, вы должны быть расслаблены. Если вы имеете правильное представление об уме и применяете метод шаматхи, вы достигнете успеха. 

На первых порах медитация шаматхи очень полезна. Но не нужно прилагать излишних усилий – потребуется терпение, чтобы привыкнуть к этой практике. Помните: медитация – это что-то, что вы можете сделать прямо сейчас для достижения покоя в уме. Все хотят получить душевное спокойствие, и медитация – это способ его достижения. Почему необходимо терпение? Если у вас его нет, то вы, начав, не будете продолжать практиковать и ничего не достигнете. Вы получаете столько, сколько вкладываете. Если вы не медитируете, вы ничего не получите. Так что, пожалуйста, будьте терпеливы. 

В наше время люди много работают и не могут сесть медитировать в любую минуту, когда им захочется. Так что поначалу стоит выделить определённое время дня для медитации. Например, раннее утро, вечер или после работы, когда вы можете побыть в тихом, уединённом месте. 

Когда вы научитесь хорошо медитировать, вы сможете делать это где угодно. Вы можете выделять какое-то специальное время, но если вы медитируете каждый раз, когда у вас есть свободное время, вы к этому быстро привыкните. Если у вас есть немного свободного времени в офисе, например, в конце обеденного перерыва, сделайте короткую медитацию. Где бы вы ни находились, помедитируйте. 

Часто учителя медитации советуют ученикам действовать подобно коровам, жующим траву: так же как корова постоянно жуёт свою жвачку, не думая о ней, так и мы должны развить привычку постоянно, почти автоматически, медитировать. Медитируйте каждый раз, когда это возможно. Тогда медитация действительно станет частью вашей жизни. 

В начале медитации вы, возможно, захотите сфокусировать ум, используя какой-либо внешний объект для концентрации. Это не обязательно должен быть физический объект, ведь наиболее частый объект медитации – дыхание. Но это должно быть что-то простое и неподвижное. Если объект находится в движении, то движение должно быть повторяющимся, как дыхание. 

Хорошая практика – считать 21 вдох и выдох, а затем расслабить ум и дать ему немного поблуждать. Потом мягко направить внимание на своё дыхание, снова считая до 21. Затем отдохнуть и повторить этот цикл до окончания медитационной сессии. Вы будете развиваться очень быстро, если сосредоточитесь на счёте вдохов и выдохов. 

После того как вы получите некоторый навык в концентрации, вы не используете больше внешний объект. Вместо этого вы сосредотачиваетесь на самом уме. Здесь вы сможете также фокусироваться на наблюдении проходящих мгновений ума. Перед тем как перейти к этой более продвинутой практике, вы должны сначала пройти этап тренировки концентрации шаматха. Позже, когда концентрация станет стабильной, вы сможете медитировать на сам ум. 

Что ещё можно сказать по поводу шаматхи? Большинство из вас слышали, что важна также поза, в которой вы сидите. Сидеть нужно удобно – либо на подушке на полу, либо на стуле, сохраняя при этом свежесть осознавания. Следите за своей диетой. Обильная трапеза вызывает сонливость во время медитации. Недоедание приводит к излишней слабости, что также нехорошо. Если ваше тело слабое, у вас не будет энергии для концентрации внимания, и вы не сможете сохранить свежесть восприятия. В медитации, как и во всём, ищите золотую середину. 

Поучения были даны Шамаром Ринпоче в Вашингтонском центре весной 2004 года.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Tong Po (06.06.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014), Дмитрий Кравченко (07.11.2016), Ритл (21.06.2013), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Внутреннее спокойствие и проникающее видение 
Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче

ВНУТРЕННЕЕ СПОКОЙСТВИЕ И ПРОНИКАЮЩЕЕ ВИДЕНИЕ
Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче


Глубокая медитация начинается просто. Медитация внутреннего спокойствия (тиб. ШИНЭ; санск. ШАМАТХА) является очень эффективным и довольно доступным для практики методом, освежающим ум. Есть много разных методов, у которых, по сути, одна цель: дать возможность уму покоиться в состоянии стабильной однонаправленной концентрации в течение длительного времени. Некоторые начинают учиться медитировать по десять, двадцать или тридцать минут, постепенно увеличивая время своих медитационных сессий. Умение находиться в состоянии полной погруженности считается чрезвычайно продвинутым, однако даже на ранних этапах практикующий способен научиться сидеть спокойно и осознавать свой ум, наблюдая за потоком проходящих мыслей, как за облаками, плывущими по ясному небу. 

Вначале ум практикующего подобен дикой лошади, которую постепенно можно приручить с помощью шаматхи, - в конце он делается ясным и полностью свободным от волнений. И если сначала активность ума подобна водопаду, то со временем она начинает напоминать медленное течение широкой реки и в итоге - спокойные воды чистого горного озера. 
Сначала очень сложно не рассеивать своё внимание, но постепенно влияние внешних помех преодолевается. 

Ясность ума - это не что иное, как осознавание, осознающее само себя. Иногда о ней говорят как о присутствии ясного света, что относится к ее качеству живой прозрачной осознанности. Она светится, делая незнакомое знакомым, а не излучает свет, как уличный фонарь. 

В повседневной жизни мы не осознаем истинной природы ума. Ясная светящаяся природа ума обычно скрыта под океаном мыслей. Они возникают из-за стимуляции чувственного восприятия, взаимодействия внешней видимости явлений с органами чувств и умственным восприятием. Это обычное неспокойное состояние ума в действительности является ступором, оно основано на фундаментальном неведении глупого состояния ума, в котором отсутствует самоосознавание. Это бесконечная вереница автоматических реакций, происходящих вне зависимости от самоосознающего аспекта сознания. 

Когда мыслительный процесс утихнет, возникнет огромная ясность. 
Итак, практика медитации шаматхи помогает достичь равностности и покоя. В спокойном состоянии ум способен четко фокусироваться и узнавать свою суть как ясность и счастье. После долгой практики потенциал для развития таких возможностей становится безграничным, и мы входим в состояние "свечения". Это похоже на то, как гусеница выходит из кокона бабочкой. Ум на этом уровне осознавания находится вне всяких мирских забот, и человек заинтересован лишь в развитии своей медитативной концентрации. 
Начинать практику випашьяны лучше всего с изучения природы внешних явлений, а затем уже постепенно переходить к более тонким аспектам ума. С помощью логического исследования мы можем увидеть, что все внешние объекты, которые кажутся нам реально существующими, - лишь проявления запутанных состояний ума и, вопреки нашему мнению, не существуют на самом деле. Они - только проекции ума. 

Когда мы поймем природу проекций ума, появится возможность изменить умственный процесс, создающий кажущиеся прочными ограничения обыденной реальности, и преодолеть всю запутанность.
Главной целью этих практик является понимание природы ума. Видение этого даже на миг подобно прозрению слепого. 
Когда практика становится более знакомой, восприятие природы ума оттачивается сильнее. 

Анализ начинается с самых простых наблюдений. Например, мы видим, что ум не имеет физической природы. Но он еще и не является ничем. Это живое присутствие, вибрирующее и динамичное. Истинная суть ума - ясная, пустотная и незамутненная. Мы можем также разделить ум на два аспекта. Первый - состояние, осознаваемое нами и являющееся бесконечным потоком возникающих и исчезающих мыслей.

. Попытайтесь сосчитать, сколько мыслей возникает у вас в течение шестидесяти секунд. Вы заметите множество появляющихся и проходящих мимо мыслей. Они не являются чем-то прочным, и их возникновение невозможно остановить. Попробуйте также сосчитать цвета, которые вы видите перед собой в данный момент. Ум отчетливо улавливает каждый цвет, даже если специально не фокусируется на нем. Каждый цвет - это причина возникновения новой мысли. Итак, устраним все мысли - что останется? То, что останется - и есть второй аспект ума, который фокусируется на самом осознавании, а не на внешних объектах. 

Вначале практика шаматхи сглаживает эмоциональные преграды жизни, позволяя ясно видеть каждую эмоцию в момент возникновения, и мы понимаем, что это просто некое событие в уме. Если ум способен увидеть пустотность эмоций, то как мешающие они не будут существовать. Даже привязанность отступит, если мы увидим ее пустотность

В заключение я призываю всех серьезно подумать о важности медитации: мысль о краткости нашей жизни даст большое вдохновение к практике. Но мы должны сами решить для себя, насколько это важно.



********



Шаматха и випашьяна - Кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче

Полностью:
http://tnu.podelise.ru/docs/index-200463.html?page=14


Шаматха и випашьяна 
Кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче

Большинству людей, когда они впервые учатся медитировать, трудно так успокоить свой ум, чтобы могла засиять изначальная мудрость. Непрерывно возникают мысли, одна за другой, как волны в океане, и ум постоянно движется. В буддийской традиции существует несколько техник, успокаивающих ум и открывающих мудрость. Две наиболее известные - это шаматха и випашьяна. 

Понимание смысла санскритских терминов может помочь нам понять, как нужно медитировать. Санскритское слово "шаматха" составлено из двух слов, шама и тха. Шама означает "мирный или спокойный", а тха означает "позволять или пребывать", так что шаматха означает "позволить уму быть спокойным". Шаматху на санскрите называют также самадхи, и это тоже два слова, соединенных вместе. Сама означает "неподвижный", а дхи означает "поддерживание", так что самадхи - это поддерживание ума в постоянном неменяющемся состоянии. Например, если вы наполните сосуд водой и не будете его трогать, вода не будет двигаться, поверхность останется ровной. Точно также, ваш ум пребывая в однонаправленном состоянии, которое не нарушают мысли, становится спокойным. 

В этом состоянии ум сконцентрирован и сфокусирован. Это означает, что ум не двигается и не меняется; он незыблемый как гора. В результате поддержания ума в состоянии неподвижности начинает сиять ясность природы ума. Однако, большинство из нас не испытывают неподвижность; наши умы активны, как ураган. Хотя это и трудно, все мы способны успокоить ум; это можно сделать с помощью радостного усилия и мужества. Чтобы достичь чего-нибудь в практике дхармы или в обычной жизни нужно прикладывать усилия и быть настойчивым. Важно поверить, что мы можем добиться этой цели, а затем приложить усилия и продолжать до конца. 

В Праджняпарамита Сутре Будда привел пример мужественного усердия. Был бодхисаттва, который учил, что если кто-то сможет сравнять гору с землей, сможет достичь просветления. Некоторые люди думали, что это невозможно, поэтому бросили начатое и не достигли просветления. Другие люди услышали те же слова и, приложив великие усилия, терпеливо и мужественно сравняли гору с землей и достигли просветления. Хотя нам может показаться, что успокоить ум также трудно, как сравнять гору с землей, но если у нас есть терпение, мужество и мы прилагаем радостные усилия, сможем достичь своей цели. 

Существует множество стадий ментального развития, но как только мы обретаем способность поддерживать ум в спокойном состоянии, тут же возникает радость и умиротворенность. Это отражается на теле - оно становится расслабленным, а потом и ум становится более расслабленным. Поскольку ум и тело влияют друг на друга, то, когда ум успокаивается, скрытые просветленные качества все больше и больше выходят на поверхность. 

Есть два способа выполнения практики шаматхи: с объектом концентрации и без объекта концентрации. Шаматха с объектом включает в себя концентрацию на физическом объекте, например, на маленьком кусочке кристалла, статуе Будды или изображении Гуру Падмасамбхавы; или вы можете концентрироваться на визуализированном объекте, таком как маленький круг света или маленький слог, созданный из света. Другой способ выполнения шаматхи с объектом - это следование за дыханием, сознательная концентрация на вдохах и выдохах. Вне зависимости от того, какой объект вы используете, как только ваш ум начинает блуждать, вы возвращаете его к объекту концентрации и удерживаете его там столько, сколько сможете. В шаматхе без объекта вы не фокусируетесь ни на чем конкретном; это просто медитация на пустоте. 

Второй вид медитации называется випашьяна. Випашьяна - это санскритское слово, созданное из двух слов: ви, что значит "необычное", и пашьяна, что значит "виденье". Буквально это означает "необычное виденье", но на английский язык обычно переводится как "озарение, проникновение в суть" (insight) или "высшее виденье". Випашьяна идет дальше поддержания ума в спокойном и неподвижном состоянии. В випашьяне вы исследуете свой ум и его исток. Проникая сквозь поверхностный уровень мыслей и эмоций, вы видите, что их нематериальность - это истинная природа ума. Это практика необычного виденья, в которой вы осознаете, что все возникает из великой пустоты, и что истинная природа ума нерождаема, непрекращаема и свободна от концепций. Когда ум расслабляется в своем естественном состоянии, все, что обычно казалось плотным и твердым, воспринимается как сон, не более того. Это великое спокойствие, свободное от умопостроений. 

Техника випашьяны начинается точно также, как и шаматха - вы садитесь и принимаете хорошую позу - а затем вы смотрите в сам ум. Когда появляются мысли и эмоции, вы смотрите, каков их исток и каково их место назначения. Откуда они пришли и куда они идут? Глядя в ум таким образом, вы достигаете истинной природы ума. Затем просто расслабьтесь без усилий в этом состоянии, будучи уверенными в истинной природе, зная, что на самом деле нечего достигать и нечего терять. Это и есть изначальное состояние, из которого все мы пришли, состояние, из которого происходит вся вселенная. Медитируя таким образом, без усилий, страха и дискомфорта, вы обнаружите, что все существует в едином состоянии спокойствия, которое находится за пределами страдания.

Медитация випашьяны позволяет увидеть иллюзорную природу всех умопостроений и поэтому находится за пределами обычного мышления. Медитация випашьяны видит дальше различий, которые мы делаем между собой и другими, между врагами и друзьями, между плохим и хорошим и так далее. Например, хотя горы и деревья кажутся реально существующими, материальными объектами, на самом деле их существование подобно отражению луны в воде. Все физические объекты можно последовательно разделить на все более и более мелкие части до тех пор, пока они вообще не исчезнут. То, что мы называем горой, - это всего лишь умственное обозначение, которое не существует отдельно от ума. Точно также, как нет независимо существующей горы, нет и независимо существующего ума. Наш ум нематериален и его нельзя схватить, как и отражение в воде. И мир явлений и ум основаны на пустоте. Все разделения на субъект и объект полностью лишены истинного существования. Ясно зная это благодаря медитации, мы практикуем випашьяну. 

Шаматха и випашьяна тесно связаны. С помощью шаматхи вы поддерживаете ум в естественном состоянии, а с помощью випашьяны вы видите, что все проявления - это нематериальная пустота. Успешное продвижение в одной из этих практик поддерживает другую, но результат випашьяны больше, чем результат шаматхи. Осознавание, возникающее из випашьяны, иногда называют "третьим глазом". Это означает, что у человека появляются видения и переживания, которые превосходят его прежнее, обычное восприятие. 

Шаматхе и випашьяне обучают и в учениях сутраяны и в учениях ваджраяны, хотя они больше связаны с сутраяной. Сутраяна - это еще одно название учений Будды хинаяны и махаяны. Сутраяна целиком входит в ваджраяну, которая считается высшей из ян.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Magan Poh (08.06.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

АНАПАНАСАТИ СУТТА

Наставление Полного Осознавания Дыхания


I

Так я слышал:

Однажды, когда Будда останавливался в Саватхи в Восточном парке со многими хорошо известными и продвинутыми учениками, включая Шарипутру, Маха-Маудгальяну, Маха-Кашьяпу, Маха-Котхику, Маха-Каччаяну, Маха-Чунду, Анируддху, Ревату и Ананду, старшие монахи в общине старательно обучали монахов не знакомых с Практикой (бхаваной). И имели различное количество учеников, кто — десять, кто — двадцать, а некоторые тридцать и сорок. И таким образом монахи, ранее не знакомые с Практикой, постепенно достигли большого успеха.

Той ночью в полную луну была проведена Церемония Окончания Времени Уединения (паравана). Просветлённый сидел на открытом воздухе, и его ученики-монахи собрались вокруг него. Оглядев всех собравшихся, он начал говорить: "Благословенные бхикшу, мне приятно видеть Плоды ваших усилий в Практике и я знаю, что вы можете иметь даже больший успех, и то чего вы не достигли — вы достигнете, и то, что вы не реализовали — вы реализуете полностью. И для того, чтобы вас поддержать, я останусь здесь до следующего полнолуния."

И когда они услышали, что Владыка собирается остаться в Саватхи ещё один месяц, монахи со всей страны стали собираться, чтобы учиться у него. Старшие, более продвинутые ученики, продолжали наставлять менее осведомлённых в Практике ещё более старательно. Некоторые наставляли десять учеников, некоторые — двадцать, некоторые — тридцать и сорок учеников. С их помощью новые монахи смогли постепенно продолжить своё совершенствование и увеличить понимание. И когда настало следующее полнолуние, Просветлённый стал на открытом воздухе и, оглядев присутствующих, начал говорить: "Благословенные бхикшу, наша община чиста и хороша. В своём сердце она без болезней и хвастливой болтовни и потому она заслуживает принятия подношений и увеличения своих заслуг. Такая община редка, и любой странствующий, ищущий её, не важно, каким образам, найдёт её ценной.

О, бхикшу, есть те среди вас на этом собрании, которые уже обрели Плод Святости, разрушив все корни несчастий, отложив в сторону все ноши и достигнув Совершенной Мудрости и духовного Освобождения. Есть такие бхикшу, которые уже обрезали первые пять пут и обрели Плод Невозвращения в круг рождения и смерти. Есть также и те, кто отбросил первые три путы и обрёл Плод Единожды-возврашения. Они обрезали корни жадности, ненависти и невежества, и им нужно будет вернуться в круг рождения и смерти ещё лишь один раз. Есть также и те, кто отбросил три путы и достиг Плода Вступления-в-поток, направляясь постепенно к просветлённому состоянию. Есть также те, кто практикует Четыре Правильных Усилия, и те кто практикует Четыре Основы Сверхсил. Есть также и те, кто практикует Пять Способностей, те, кто практикует Пять Сил, кто практикует Семь Аспектов Просветления и те, кто практикует Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Есть также и те, кто практикует Четыре Безмерных Состояния, и те , кто практикует Десять Созерцаний Бренности. Есть также бхикшу, уже практикующие Полное Осознавание Дыхания".



II
"О бхикшу, метод Полного Осознавания Дыхания, если практиковать его постоянно, даст большую награду и принесёт большую пользу. Это приведёт к успеху в практике Четырёх Основ Осознавания. Если метод Четырёх Основ Осознавания практикуется постоянно, это приведёт к успеху в практике Семи Аспектов Просветления. Если развиты Семь Аспектов Просветления и практикуются постоянно, то это приведёт к Совершенной Мудрости и духовному Освобождению.

Что же это за путь развития и постоянной практики — метод Полного Осознавания Дыхания, который ведёт к награде и даёт большую пользу? Это, бхикшу, как если бы практикующий шёл через лес и, если под деревом или в другом пустынном месте, сел бы неподвижно, скрестив ноги, держа тело совершенно прямым. Вдыхая, он знает, что вдыхает и, выдыхая он знает, что выдыхает".

1. Вдыхая длинным вдохом, он знает: "Я вдыхаю длинным вдохом". Выдыхая длинным выдохом, он знает: "Я выдыхаю длинным выдохом". Так он практикует.

2. Вдыхая коротким вдохом, он знает: " Я вдыхаю коротким вдохом". Выдыхая коротким выдохом, он знает: "Я выдыхаю коротким выдохом". Так он практикует.

3. "Я вдыхаю и осознаю всё моё тело. Я выдыхаю и осознаю всё моё тело". Так практикует он.

4. "Я вдыхаю, и всё моё тело становится тихим и мирным. Я выдыхаю, и всё моё тело становится тихим и мирным." Так практикует он.

5. "Я вдыхаю и чувствую радость (пити). Я выдыхаю и чувствую радость". Так практикует он.

6. "Я вдыхаю и чувствую счастье (сукха). Я выдыхаю и чувствую счастье." Так практикует он.

7. "Я вдыхаю и осознаю активность ума во мне. Я выдыхаю и осознаю активность ума во мне." Так практикует он.

8. "Я вдыхаю и привожу активность ума во мне к покою и к миру. Я выдыхаю и привожу активность ума во мне к покою и к миру". Так практикует он.

9. "Я вдыхаю и осознаю мой ум. Я выдыхаю и осознаю мой ум".Так практикует он.

10. "Я вдыхаю и делаю мой ум счастливым и мирным. Я выдыхаю и делаю мой ум счастливым и мирным". Так практикует он.

11. "Я вдыхаю и сосредотачиваю мой ум. Я выдыхаю и сосредотачиваю мой ум". Так практикует он.

12. "Я вдыхаю и освобождаю мой ум. Я выдыхаю и освобождаю мой ум". Так практикует он.

13. "Я вдыхаю и наблюдаю преходящую природу всех дхарм. Я выдыхаю и наблюдаю преходящую природу всех дхарм". Так практикует он.

14. "Я вдыхаю и наблюдаю исчезновение всех дхарм. Я выдыхаю и наблюдаю исчезновение всех дхарм". Так практикует он.

15. "Я вдыхаю и созерцаю освобождение. Я выдыхаю и созерцаю освобождение". Так практикует он.

16. "Я вдыхаю и созерцаю оставление всего. Я выдыхаю и созерцаю оставление всего". Так практикует он.

Практикующий Полное Осознавание Дыхания, если оно развивается и практикуется постоянно в соответствии с этими наставлениями, будет вознаграждён сторицей и получит большую пользу.



III
"И каким же образом следует развивать и постоянно практиковать Полное Осознавание Дыхания, дабы была польза в практике Четырёх Основ Осознавания?

Когда практикующий вдыхает или выдыхает длинным или короткм дыханием, осознавая своё дыхание или всё своё тело, или осознавая, что он приводит всё своё тело к покою и миру, ясно осознавая своё состояние, которое выше привязанности или отвращения к этой жизни, в этом случае дыхание с полным осознаванием относится к первому Основанию Осознанности, а именно — к телу.

Когда практикующий вдыхает и выдыхает с осознаванием ума или, приводя ум к спокойствию и миру, для того, чтобы собрать ум в сосредоточении и освободить его, в этот момент он мирно прибывает в наблюдении ума в уме, упорно, полностью осознанно. Ясно понимает своё состояние, выйдя за пределы всех привязанностей и отвращений в этой жизни. Без полного осознавания дыхания не может быть развития Ясности и Прозрения (шаматхи и випашьяны).

Когда практикующий вдыхает или выдыхает и созерцает непостоянство или исчезновение всех дхарм, или освобождение или оставление всего, в этот момент он мирно пребывает в осознавании объектов ума, настойчиво полностью осознавая, ясно понимая своё состояние, выйдя за пределы всех привязанностей и отвращений в этой жизни.

Так практика Полного Осознавания Дыхания, если она развивается и практикуется постоянно, приведёт к совершенству Четырёх Основ Осознаности."



IV
"Однако, если они развиты и практикуются, Четыре Основы Осознанности приведут к свершенству пребывания в Семи Аспектах Просветления (сапта-самбодхьянгани). Каким же это образом?

Если практикующий может непрырывно поддерживать практику наблюдения за телом в теле, за чувствами в чувствах, за умом в уме и объектами ума в уме, настойчиво полностью осознавая, ясно понимая своё состояние, выйдя за пределы всех привязанностей и отвращений в этой жизни с равной, прочной и невозмутимой сосредоточенностью, он достигнет первого аспекта Просветления, а именно — Полного Внимания (смрити). Когда же этот аспект развит,это приведёт к совершенству.

Когда практикующий может прибывать в сосредоточении без перерыва и может исследовать каждую дхарму, каждый объект ума, который поднимается, тогда второй аспект Просветления будет зарождён и развит в нём — аспект Исследования Дхарм (дхарма-вичарья). Когда же этот аспект развит, это приведёт к совершенству.

Когда практикующий может наблюдать и исследовать каждую дхарму непрерывно, упорно и настойчиво, не отвлекаясь, третий аспект Просветления будет зарождён в нём — аспект Энергичности (вирья). Когда же этот аспект развит, это приведёт к совершенству.

Когда практикующий достиг устойчивого, нерушимого пребывания в практике, четвёртый аспект Просветления будет зарождён и развит в нём — аспект Восторга (пити), который за пределами этого мира. Когда же этот аспект развит, это приведёт к совершенству.

Когда практикующий может пребывать в ничем не нарушаемом состоянии Восторга, он наполнит свой ум безмятежностью и миром. С этого момента пятый аспект Просветления будет зарождён в нём — аспект Безмятежности (прашрабдхи). Когда же этот аспект развит, это приведёт к совершенству.

Когда тело и ум легки и пребывают в мире, практикующий может легко войти в сосредоточение. С этого момента шестой аспект Просветления будет зарождён и развит в нём — аспект Сосредоточения (самадхи). Когда же этот аспект развит, это приведёт к совершенству.

Когда практикующий пркбывает в глубоком покое, он отсекает различение и сравнение. С этого момента будет зарождён и развит в нём седьмой аспект Просветления — аспект Равностности (упекша). Когда же этот аспект развит, это приведёт к совершенству.

Так, если Четыре Основания Осознанности развиваются и практикуются постоянно, то будет достигнуто совершенное пребывание в Семи Аспектах Просветления".



V
"И как же Семь Аспектов Просветления, если они развиваются и практикуются постоянно, будут вести к великому достижению Совершенной Мудрости и духовного Освобождения?

Если практикующий следует пути Семи Аспектов Просветления, живя в тихом уединении, наблюдая и созерцая затухание дхарм, он разовьёт способность оставления всего. Это будет результатом следования Пути Семи Аспектов Просветления и приведёт к великому достижению Совершенной Мудрости и духовного Освобождения".



VI
Так говорил Просветлённый, и в восхищении сердца слушали собравшиеся слова Его.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Magan Poh (07.06.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Юань Дин (29.06.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Семь объяснений к медитации. Суть Шинэ и Лхагтонга
Автор: Шамар Ринпоче



Что же подразумевается под «настоящей» медитацией спокойного ума?
В начале практики Шинэ ум направляется на объект медитации. Это помогает нашему уму быть сконцентрированным, вместо того чтобы следовать за мыслями. Когда медитация становится естественной, то есть наступает истинное Шинэ, уже больше не нужно напряжение, чтобы концентрировать ум. Поначалу требуется усилие, но затем это происходит совершенно естественно.

Я приведу пример для того, чтобы продемонстрировать различие между искусственным и естественным Шинэ. Существует специальный вид медитации, которая позволяет ясно вспомнить своё прошлое, вплоть до своей прошлой жизни. Ум никогда не одинаков, он существует от момента к моменту, всё время изменяется. Если мы всмотримся в один момент, то увидим, что он возникает, существует и наконец снова исчезает. Таким образом, он состоит из прошлого, настоящего и будущего. Момент возникает и исчезает, чтобы создать пространство для следующего момента. Так устроен наш ум - он состоит из нескончаемого потока моментов осознавания. Поэтому практика Шинэ состоит в том, чтобы осознавать каждый возникающий момент. Не анализировать, лишь фокусироваться и наблюдать возникновение момента, одного за другим, не пропуская ни одного и не нарушая порядка, просто наблюдать, как они проходят мимо; быть полностью сконцентрированным, фокусируясь на них. И так мы можем медитировать способом искусственного Шинэ.

Это превратится затем в подлинное Шинэ, когда оно станет естественным, когда нам больше не надо будет напрягаться, чтобы фокусировать ум. Тогда есть - просто естественное осознавание течения моментов. К этому настолько сильно привыкаешь, что достаточно лишь однажды сконцентрироваться на этом осознавании, как оно уже автоматически продолжается, без необходимости приложения каких-либо усилий. Оно продолжается дальше естественным образом.



Если мы достигаем этого уровня, возникает особенный вид памяти. Мы можем вспоминать прошлое, и даже прошлые жизни, в той степени, в какой наша медитация стала естественной. Воспоминания всё больше расширяются:

вначале мы вспоминаем детство, затем - свои ощущения в утробе матери, затем - предыдущую жизнь. Поскольку всё это было пережито, то можно вспомнить это точно так же, как мы вспоминаем, чем занимались вчера. Эти воспоминания возникают автоматически, когда Шинэ становится естественным.

Что подразумевается под «настоящим» Лхагтонгом?
Продолжим с примером, когда концентрируешься на каждом моменте. Лхагтонг означает исследование природы моментов. Если Шинэ только наблюдает моменты, без их исследования, то теперь мы их анализируем. Лхагтонг становится естественным, когда это исследование перестаёт быть интеллектуальным. В таком случае есть уже прямое восприятие природы каждого момента, восприятие по ту сторону названий и идей.

Когда мы смотрим на что-либо, в первый момент происходит прямое восприятие этой вещи, и лишь затем мы её называем. В буддийском учении говорят о разных видах прямого восприятия. Даже сейчас, например, у нас есть прямое восприятие, но мы всё время сразу проецируем идеи на вещи, хотя эти идеи не реальны. Если мы, например, видим листок белой бумаги, мы смешиваем прямое восприятие с нашей концепцией белого. Концепция белого - это общая концепция, которая относится и к другим вещам, таким как белый материал, белые цветы и т.д. Прямое восприятие гораздо шире любой концепции. В подлинном Лхагтонге происходит прямое восприятие, мы видим истинную природу вещей. Это называют также прямым восприятием практиков (йогов).

Проще говоря, подлинные Шинэ и Лхагтонг возникают в результате удаления препятствий для медитации, о которых говорится в пункте 2. Шинэ становится естественным, если из медитации полностью исчезают тяжесть, тупость и сонливость. Подлинный Лхагтонг возникает, когда полностью нейтрализованы дикость ума, сожаления и сомнения. Они больше никогда не возникают в медитации, но всё ещё возникают в промежутках времени от медитации до медитации, так как если мы не просветлённые, то остаётся ещё различие между медитацией и не-медитацией. Но полностью созревший плод Шинэ и Лхагтонга - медитация, свободная от этих препятствий.

Ступени Шинэ и Лхагтонга
Этот пункт будет здесь затронут лишь коротко. Существует девять уровней Шинэ и четыре уровня Лхагтонга, которые описывают ступени медитации.

Девять ступеней Шинэ:
1. Становится возможным направить ум внутрь.
2. Становится возможным придать уму стабильность.
3. Становится возможным придать уму цельность.
4. Становится возможным придать уму интенсивность.
5. Укрощение ума.
6. Успокоение ума.
7. Полное успокоение ума.
8. Придание уму однонаправленности.
9. Приведение ума к невозмутимости.

Четыре уровня Лхагтонга:
1. Различение явлений.
2. Полное различение.
3. Всестороннее исследование.
4. Всесторонний анализ.

В тибетском языке есть два различных слова для обозначения исследования и анализа. «Исследование» - более грубое, «анализ» - более основательный и детальный. В тибетском есть разница между этими двумя словами, которая в немецком не такая явная, и видно, что одно тоньше другого. Когда Шинэ становится естественным, возможно освоить также четыре уровня Лхагтонга.

Порядок следования практики Шинэ и Лхагтонга
Вообще, сначала практикуется Шинэ, затем - Лхагтонг. Так считается в традиции Тхеравады. Но в Махаяне, Ваджраяне и Махамудре не всегда обязательно так. Иногда можно практиковать сразу обе медитации - здесь всё индивидуально. Ваш учитель должен решать на основе собственного опыта в медитации, что для вас лучше всего

Результат полного освоения Шинэ - знание ума других существ. Высокоопытный учитель использует эту способность, чтобы увидеть, что лучше всего подходит его ученикам. Эти методы сходны с теми, которые применяются для воспоминания прошлого. Но здесь учитель концентрируется на умах других а не на своём. Это, конечно, проще сказать, чем сделать. Обычная последовательность практик такова, что вначале практикуют Шинэ, а затем Лхагтонг, и этот способ является наилучшим.

Единство Шинэ и Лхагтонга
Как связаны Шинэ и Лхагтонг? Возможно практиковать Шинэ без Лхагтонга, но это не рекомендуется. Можно получить наставления по Лхагтонгу и на основе доверия и сообразительности овладеть этой практикой, и хотя можно таким образом достигнуть прямого восприятия природы вещей, этот опыт не будет устойчивым, если предварительно не освоить Шинэ. Это верно также и в том случае, когда человек начинает практиковать Лхагтонг до того, как Шинэ становится действительно естественным. Это можно сравнить со свечой на ветру - хотя онаи даёт свет, но в любой момент может погаснуть. Таким же образом посредством Лхагтонга можно получить прямое восприятие, но без Шинэ оно не будет устойчивым.

С другой стороны, если практиковать только Шинэ и никогда Лхагтонг, невозможно освободиться из обусловленного мира. Это уже было объяснено раньше, когда речь шла о препятствиях в медитации. Освоение Шинэ без практики Лхагтонга несёт в себе опасность перерождения в длительных состояниях медитации (мирах богов), которые всё ещё подвержены иллюзии «Я». При полном освоении Шинэ ум пребывает в глубоком покое. Он - расслаблен - настолько глубоко, что мы даже не можем сейчас себе этого представить. Но неведение - корень иллюзий - ещё не удалено. Поэтому необходимо практиковать и Шинэ, и Лхагтонг.

Как объединить обе практики? Это не так, что мы можем практиковать одно без другого. Возможно в определённой степени работать с обеими практиками; но только когда достигнут самый высокий уровень Шинэ, можно полностью их объединить. Девятый уровень Шинэ - «приведение ума к невозмутимости». Здесь Лхагтонг становится естественным, и два этих вида практики соединяются.

Результат Шинэ и Лхагтонга
Результат окончательного освоения Шинэ - полное очищение ума: все грубые мешающие эмоции удалены. В результате окончательного освоения Лхагтонга мудрость становится совершенно чистой. Это означает, что удалена основа неведения, и мешающих эмоций тоже больше нет.

По-другому результат этих двух практик можно обозначить как снятие двух завес. Первая завеса - завеса концепций, или неврозов. Другая - подверженность неведению, или иллюзии, и как следствие, постоянное перерождение в Самсаре. Шинэ освобождает от завесы концепций, а Лхагтонг - от завесы неведения.

Ещё один результат состоит в том, что Шинэ растворяет привязанность к явлениям, удаляет ожидания, сомнения, беспокойства. Мы всё время надеемся получить то, что хотим, и обеспокоены, когда не получаем. Это происходит из-за желания и привязанности. Результат Шинэ проявляется так, что даже если мы стремимся что-либо обрести, у нас больше нет ожиданий, сомнений или беспокойств, поскольку привязанность и желание преодолены.

Когда достигнуто подлинное Шинэ, появляются также всевозможные необычные способности, например ясновидение. Появляется возможность видеть прошлые жизни и ум других живых существ. Но опытные медитаторы советуют не играть с этим. Овладение подобными возможностями содержит большой риск привязаться к Шинэ, и у нас тогда только станет больше проблем. Однако если практикующий достаточно силён, он может контролировать всё без привязанности.

Девадатта был двоюродным братом Будды, однако был при этом весьма злобным человеком. Из чувства соперничества к Будде он решил научиться Шинэ, и пошел за этим к одному из его многоопытных учеников, Архату Кашьяпе. У Архатов есть такая слабость, что они могут использовать свои силы только в медитации. В период после медитации Кашьяпа не смог распознать негативные намерения Девадатты. Он подумал так: «Раньше этот человек был плохим, но сейчас он хочет научиться медитации. Я должен его научить, чтобы он смог измениться».

Он стал учить его Шинэ, и Девадатта учился очень хорошо. Он достиг мощной ступени Шинэ и использовал свою силу против Будды. Вначале он ввёл в заблуждение местного короля, затем расколол Сангху и переманил короля на свою сторону. Затем он подбил юного принца пойти против своего отца и напал со своими монахами на Будду. Он вытворял все эти вещи, потому что завидовал Будде, и использовал при этом силы, которые приобрёл посредством Шинэ. По этой причине учителя хотя и поощряют учеников практиковать Шинэ для Освобождения, но не советуют слишком им увлекаться. Однако особенные ученики, такие как Бодхисаттвы с чистой мотивацией, никогда не станут злоупотреблять своими необычными силами.

Результат Лхагтонга очень прост: Освобождение и Просветление.

Перевод с немецкого: Евгения Кассич

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Magan Poh (08.06.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014), Ритл (08.06.2013), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

True meditation by Gendun Rinpoche

Some people identify meditation to a state in which the mind is completely "out there": the body is held rigid like a piece of wood, and the mind is stuck in a search for openness and clarity. This attitude, artificially created and maintained by the will and power is wrong. Others focus on emptiness, trying to "empty", to produce a special dimension of "emptiness" in which nothing ever appears blissful sphere where they would be protected from "all" in the "nothing." Of course, this gap has nothing to do with the true emptiness, it is a mental fabrication. Some meditators seek to calm the mind by making it sink, pulling down. They try to eliminate agitation by confining the mind, as in a box. The energy is then tightened at the heart, giving the impression that the peace is obtained. However, no light reveals itself, but rather the mind is dark and heavy and sinks into torpor and unconsciousness. If we persist in this way, a real malaise sets in, leading to irritation increasingly intense. Finally, the delivery is so intense that explodes in anger.

All these errors come from the desire to bind the mind in conceptual representations, to reduce it to one or the other idea that contradicts his freedom and natural space. This is the cause of all disturbances and all the suffering experienced in meditation. It is important that each meditator discovers and recognizes what type of error it falls. Indeed, it was only when we saw clearly what a mistake we make, that we can discard it. [...]

To truly meditate, we must rid ourselves of the hope that our mind can remain stable for a long time, and the fear that it becomes agitated and overwhelmed by thoughts. Accept that, whatever the state of the mind is always in mind. When it is quiet, it is the spirit. When it is agitated and produces thoughts, it is still mind. And that is aware of these different states, it is always in mind. There is therefore no sense to establish an artificial separation between the mind and thoughts, or prefer the quiet movement, because both are equally mind. It is vain to prefer one over the other. So, just let the mind rest in its brightness, its natural radiance, without interfering in the least on the movement of thoughts. Recognize that the mind is devoid of onset and termination: it is unborn, without beginning and without end, pure spontaneity. Therefore, it is not absurd to want to know only one form of mind, calm mind, and fear to meet the mind active. Abandon hope or fear, and let the mind be what it is, as it is naturally free, without tying us to any of its moments.

Do not think that meditation means trying to be better than we are now, because we do not then we let go of hope, and this expectation is vain. We must realize that the true nature of the mind is the Buddha nature, and there is nothing to look because this dimension remains awake already in us. For this reason, Tilopa, the great Indian master, said he had to be crazy and ignorant to seek Buddhahood outside itself. Some develop very hard to get that Buddhahood, and they just get tired without any result. We must recognize that the Buddha nature is in us, and it is not something different from ourselves, to be produced or created. You just let it be. This is accomplished only when we got rid of any form of attachment. If we let the mind relax, without any further thought or no purpose, the real dimension of our mind, the Buddha nature, manifests itself.

When we begin to meditate, we often have the impression that there are more thoughts and mental agitation when we do not meditate. This feeling is common to all practitioners, is false. Because of meditation, a greater awareness of the state of the mind develops. Our mind becomes more clear, we now perceive the movement of thoughts that eluded us so far. In the normal state, when not meditating, the mind is like drowsy. It is not at all aware of the endless stream of thoughts running through it. For this reason, the discovery of the importance of mental flow in meditation is not a fault in itself. On the contrary, progress due to the development of the meditation. Whatever thoughts arise, look directly at the essence of each. When we perceive their essence, we see the essence of the spirit, reality, dharmata the ultimate dimension, the Dharmakaya. Whenever a thought arises, train us to recognize the essence. We will then be able to discover the endless mind game dharmakaya. All the thoughts that come and go are not real, but the game's natural creativity of the mind, the spontaneous expression of reality.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

A WORD OF ADVICE IF YOU MEDITATE

Leave this mind of yours

in its natural state where there is nothing artificial.

In this state, seeing a thought move,

rest on it, relaxed.

In this state, stability will come.

No attachment to stability

no fear of movement,

aware that there is no difference

between stability and movement,

mind arising from mind.

In this state, where there is no grasping, no attachment,

rest natural and relaxed.

In this state, natural reality itself,

the essence of your own mind,

primordial awareness, empty clarity

will arise… and you won’t know what to say.

In this state you will settle, suspended and relaxed.

Without grasping at the stability as something,

naturally in place, naturally free ;

without seizing on or rejecting the mind’s productions,

please settle… THERE.

LAMA GENDUN RINPOCHE

Tendrel 3, January 1983

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

The Six Precepts of Tilopa

No thought, no reflection, no analysis,

No cultivation, no intention;

Let it settle itself.



Here is another version of the same text by Tilopa. 

Six Words of Advice from Tilopa

Let go of what has passed.

Let go of what may come.

Let go of what is happening now.

Don’t try to figure anything out.

Don’t try to make anything happen.

Relax, right now, and rest.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Мы сами архитекторы своей жизни. 
Джигме Ринпоче


У каждого существа есть недостатки и слабости, обусловленные особенностями личности. В то же время все мы обладаем врожденным совершенным качеством – природой Будды. Чтобы оно проявилось, необходимо всего лишь устранить завесы ума. Реальность, которую мы сейчас переживаем, неминуемо приносит страдание. Нам необходимо осознать ситуацию, и только тогда мы сможем применить лекарство против своих слабостей.
Прежде всего, нужно понять, кто мы и какие мы на самом деле. Только тогда мы достигнем успеха – найдем путь к познанию нашей истинной природы, которая не является ни поверхностной, ни полной эмоций. Поэтому мы должны сделать следующее: 1) понять свою ситуацию; 2) изменить свое поведение так, чтобы уменьшить страдание; 3) очистить ум и тем самым углубить понимание его истинной природы.
Независимо от того, находимся мы на пути духовного развития или нет, есть жизнь, которую нужно прожить. Даже если внешние ситуации остаются неизменными, мы можем начать по-другому на них реагировать. Но пока наши умы под очень сильным влиянием привычек – любая попытка быстро изменить внутренние ограничивающие тенденции будет неудачной. Прогресс может происходить только постепенно, малыми шагами. Если мы будем стараться изменить привычки, наше понимание явлений со временем действительно углубится. Большие перемены случаются очень редко, в то время как малые происходят каждый день и часто ускользают от внимания. Чтобы достигнуть успеха, следует обрести терпение и выдержку.
Сейчас наши умы покрыты большим количеством завес, каждый день мы подкармливаем свои стрессы и фрустрации. Нужно постараться уменьшить напряжение во всех аспектах нашей жизни.
Сейчас наши умы покрыты большим количеством завес, каждый день мы подкармливаем свои стрессы и фрустрации. Нужно постараться уменьшить напряжение во всех аспектах нашей жизни.
Все мы отличаемся друг от друга, поэтому результаты практики будут разными. Мы стремимся к достижению Просветления, развиваем просветленный настрой. Конечно, уровень великих Бодхисаттв, которые в прошлом развили совершенный просветленный настрой, может показаться нам почти недостижимым и слишком далеким от повседневной ситуации. Однако мы обладаем такими же возможностями, и для того чтобы пробудить их, нужно в какой-то момент сделать первый шаг. Сейчас.
Просветленный настрой – это полная открытость тому, что не является нашим эго. Мы должны на внутреннем уровне принять все, что происходит, независимо от наших представлений. Такая открытость естественным образом уменьшит стресс и усилит понимание. Это, в свою очередь, приведет к ясности ума и, как следствие, углубит наше осознавание. И процесс будет продолжаться.
Развитию просветленного настроя должно сопутствовать спокойствие ума. Сейчас мы лелеем свои надежды и опасения, отпечаток которых ложится на наши действия. С одной стороны, боимся невезения, с другой – у нас есть определенные желания. Мы думаем, например: «Я должен добиться успеха», или: «Нельзя ошибаться». Эти установки скрывают от нас истинное положение вещей и портят наше видение мира. Мы теряемся в постоянных усилиях, пытаемся понять мир и приспособиться к жизни, но это никак не удается. Покой ума – это умение видеть вещи такими, каковы они на самом деле. Сначала мы должны ясно увидеть, что происходит, а затем вести себя сообразно происходящему, не поддаваясь эмоциям. Чтобы достигнуть равновесия в уме, необходимо тренировать его и вырабатывать правильные привычки. Независимо от того, считаем мы вещи хорошими или плохими, полезными или нет, следует посвятить какое-то время исследованию каждой ситуации и понять ее истинную суть. Просветленный настрой, тренировка ума, равновесие и ясность связаны между собой. Развитие одного из этих элементов благоприятно повлияет на остальные.
Обычно мы предпринимаем действия в соответствии со своими нуждами – в противном случае результаты наших действий чаще всего непродолжительны и несущественны. Поэтому, чтобы избавиться от страдания, нам необходимо пробудить в себе сильную потребность в этом. Страдание появляется в отношениях с нашим окружением. Например, на работе люди часто безо всякой нужды создают неприятные ситуации. Ситуации можно изменить, и один из способов это сделать – проанализировать наши связи с другими. Если возникает конфликт, следует видеть его так: «Ядом здесь является моя озабоченность собой». «Этот конфликт возник из-за того, что они не действуют в соответствии с моими ожиданиями». «Действительно ли моя точка зрения верна? Может быть, нет?»
Причина трудностей – наше инстинктивное нежелание заботиться о других. Поэтому в отношениях с людьми мы должны ставить их на первое место и не расценивать как препятствие. Нужно понять, что у них такие же стремления, как и у нас, хотя взгляды могут отличаться. Понимание других людей приведет к тому, что наши отношения с ними станут более легкими, открытыми и менее конфликтными. Причиной неправильных действий обычно является неправильный подход. Если в первую очередь мы подумаем о благе других, а не о себе, то все изменится к лучшему.
Когда мы не видим результатов своих стараний, сразу начинаем искать ошибку. Но как раз такой подход часто бывает неверным. Может быть, просто наши ожидания были слишком велики.
Причина трудностей – наше инстинктивное нежелание заботиться о других.
Иногда мы ждем некоего идеального момента, чтобы начать действовать, – в результате вообще не двигаемся с места. Хотя мы уже приняли решение сделать что-то полезное, на практике ничего не происходит, потому что нам недостает последовательности. Чтобы это изменить, необходимо пристально рассмотреть обычную трудную ситуацию и постараться понять, что на самом деле происходит. Сначала надо разобраться в собственных реакциях. Может оказаться, что мы часто действуем по принципу «я это не люблю» или «просто я такой» и никогда не задаемся вопросом «почему я такой?», или «почему я все время говорю, что чего-то не люблю?» и так далее. Именно такой образ мышления приводит к возникновению неприязни – свои предубеждения мы создаем сами. Часто мы переносим предубеждения на любые отношения с людьми. Стоит спросить себя, почему так происходит, – и, может быть, это станет поворотным пунктом в нашей жизни. Однако метод не действует сам по себе: возможности для его применения появляются благодаря другим людям.
Условием открытости является удовлетворенность. В то же время естественной чертой каждого из нас является жадность. Мы думаем: «Вещи должны происходить именно так, как хотим мы». Такой подход увеличивает фрустрацию, и в результате мы получаем неудовлетворенность. Надо быть реалистом и стремиться к цели разумным образом.
Просветленный настрой –тоже принятие точки зрения других. Этот принцип не следует забывать. Ситуации по большей мере не бывают абсолютно жесткими, поэтому подход к ним также должен быть гибким. Приобретения и потери не должны быть нашей главной заботой. Мы должны действовать доброжелательно, даже если пока не получается быть спонтанными. Не требуется большого мастерства, чтобы быть добрыми по отношению к любимым. Важно такое отношение распространить на всех существ. Нужно быть внимательным и упорным, иначе мы отступим после нескольких неудачных попыток. Естественная доброжелательность не всегда продолжительна, нам нужно развивать и укреплять ее. Закон причины и следствия действует без каких-либо исключений, а доброжелательность позволяет наилучшим образом разрешать любые конфликты. Всегда, когда мы чувствуем неприязнь, стоит пробуждать в себе доброжелательность. Правильные действия несомненно дают позитивный результат, хотя он может быть незаметен с первого взгляда.
Доброжелательность всегда приводит к позитивным состояниям ума. Одно из них – чувство благодарности. Например, мы купили в магазине рис и готовим его на ужин. В этот момент хорошо бы вспомнить о людях, которые его вырастили, с признательностью подумать об их усилиях. Так наша доброжелательность будет увеличиваться, а именно благодаря ей мы вырабатываем проникающее видение. Всякий раз, осознавая этот механизм, мы будем чувствовать себя лучше.
Противоположностью доброжелательности является напряжение, которое автоматически возникает в уме, пребывающем в иллюзиях. Мы должны противостоять тенденции контролировать свои мысли и смотреть, есть ли в них толк. Чем лучше мы сконцентрированы, чем уверенней покоимся в своей собственной середине, тем глубже будет наше понимание. Всегда анализируйте смысл своих действий. Осознавайте их и таким образом развивайте потенциал ума.
Обычно нам кажется, что, услышав что-то, мы автоматически это поняли. Похожее отношение у нас и  к людям: мы их видим, и уже кажется, что знаем. Однако это не всегда так просто. Надо быть открытым. Всегда лучше принять поправку на другие возможности, чем закрываться от них или слишком жестко держаться за свои взгляды.
Настрой ума во время медитации должен быть свободным от ожиданий и концепций, от желания, чтобы что-то произошло. Тогда практика будет успешной.
Для развития нашего потенциала очень полезна формальная медитация. Ее целью является углубление ясности ума. Ум сам по себе обладает способностью постичь свою первозданную ясность, и медитация здесь ничего не добавляет и не меняет, она только убирает завесы, мешающие уму переживать свою истинную природу. Рассеянный ум не может сконцентрироваться, он лишь следует за цепочками разнообразных ассоциаций и идей. Благодаря медитации мы можем помочь уму оказаться «здесь и сейчас». Медитация означает не создавать что-либо, но пребывать в осознанности ума, и этому сопутствует покой. Что бы ни происходило внутри или снаружи, мы не пытаемся притягивать или отталкивать. И поскольку происходящее не имеет никакого значения, мы его просто отпускаем. Настрой ума во время медитации должен быть свободным от ожиданий и концепций, от желания, чтобы что-то произошло. Тогда практика будет успешной.
Часто мы придерживаемся каких-то определенных взглядов на природу ума и на медитацию. У нас довольно много разных ошибочных концепций. Например, мы думаем: «Ум пустой», или: «Нужно остановить мысли и чувства». Мы уверены, что обязаны что-то делать, если начинаем медитировать, и не очень-то знаем, как это делать. Спустя несколько секунд мы смотрим вокруг и задаемся вопросами, вроде «а хорошо ли я медитирую?», «достаточно ли тихо в этой комнате?» и «когда, наконец, стихнут эти звуки?»
Но на самом деле настоящим препятствием являются эти опасения и надежды. Мы должны расслабиться. Что бы ни происходило, это нужно отпустить. Медитация не бывает хорошей или плохой, не беспокойтесь вообще о том, созерцаете вы что-то или нет. Просто осознавайтето, что появляется в уме. Просто будьте – ничего не делая и ничего не прибавляя. Медитация подобна любому другому действию: сначала нужна теория, а затем следует ее применение на практике. В действительности она является ясным состоянием, лишенным ожиданий.
У нас есть склонность оценивать все, что мы сделали в прошлом, и отбрасывать, что оценили как негативное. Однако эффективнее было бы посмотреть на то, какую пользу принес этот опыт. К переживаемому следует относиться не как к источнику конфликта с самим собой, а как к возможности лучше себя понять.
Все «плохие» медитации на самом деле являются хорошей помощью для того, чтобы научиться покоиться в уме. Условием такого покоя не является создание или вырабатывание чего-либо. Сознание просто присутствует, и оно открыто всему разнообразию явлений. Даже просто выяснение, не является ли это созданием чего-либо, уже является таким созданием. Медитацию невозможно описать обычным способом, потому что слова или описания не являются тем состоянием, когда ум покоится в происходящем.
Хорошая техника – позволять уму и телу оставаться в покое. Если мутную воду оставить в покое, вся взвесь оседает на дно, и вода снова становится прозрачной. Не создавайте лишних мыслей, дайте им свободу и покойтесь в моменте. Не пытайтесь что-то делать. Снова обратимся к примеру с мутной водой: если мы пытаемся что-то из нее удалить, она мутнеет, теряет прозрачность. Поэтому не стоит вмешиваться. Такое состояние покоя и осознанности является совершенным присутствием. Чтобы лучше это понять, можно взять в качестве примера магнитофон: он записывает все подряд без оценки. Речь здесь не о том, чтобы закрыть глаза и заткнуть уши. Если во время медитации изменится освещение и мы подумаем: «Сгущаются тучи, может начаться дождь», – в этот момент уже не будет медитации. Если мы слышим разговор и думаем: «О чем это они говорят?» – мы тоже не медитируем. Если это случилось, мы должны вернуться к медитации, не следуя за мыслями. К таким явлениям стоит относиться как к театральному представлению.
Подходящее условие для практики – тихое место, где, например, не слышно музыки. Но постоянная абсолютная тишина не обязательна. Можно постепенно научиться включать в свою медитацию все внешние явления, ведь они не хорошие и не плохие – они такие, какие есть.
Поначалу вы будете снова и снова попадать в ловушку недостаточно сильной концентрации. Однако единственное настоящее препятствие в практике –когда мы реагируем на мысли и оцениваем их. Постепенно включайте в медитацию все, что происходит во время сессии. Если возникнет рассеянность, и вы осознаете это – она отступит.
Частым препятствием является выполнение медитации с намерением продвинуться на пути или добиться какого-то результата. У нас есть склонность все проверять: хорошо или плохо, лучше или хуже. Именно эта склонность является настоящей помехой. Даже если медитация была сконцентрированной, и вы назвали ее хорошей – на самом деле значит, что сессия такой хорошей не была и следующая таковой не будет.
Что является действительно важным, так это способность распознавать. Тот факт, что вы видите нечто неправильное, означает, что вы способны это видеть. Такое осознание уменьшает напряжение. Тогда все, что бы ни происходило, – хорошо, поскольку подтверждает, что ум присутствует и осознает.
Медитация и повседневная жизнь – не одно и то же. Что происходит во время медитации, само по себе не имеет значения. Мы должны перенести эту тренировку успокоения ума в повседневную жизнь. Если мы стараемся всегда быть здесь и сейчас, то постепенно выработаем привычку принимать с открытостью все ситуации жизни.
Частым препятствием является выполнение медитации с намерением продвинуться на пути или добиться какого-то результата. У нас есть склонность все проверять: хорошо или плохо, лучше или хуже.
Как мы успокаиваем ум? Как показываем ему новое направление и формируем полезные привычки? Все это делается путем сознательной тренировки. Вначале отведите для медитации определенное время, может быть, всего несколько минут. Практикуйте, пока приятно и пока вы свободны от усилий. Суть в том, чтобы почувствовать расслабленность и удобство, ощутить роскошь ничегонеделания. Если появляется напряжение и ощущение перестает быть приятным – завершите сессию. В то же время медитация не должна на этом закончиться. Продолжайте ее в повседневной жизни так, как было описано ранее. Смело и глубоко входите в разные жизненные ситуации, становитесь ближе людям, будьте более открытыми и развивайте собственное понимание. Если вы будете придерживаться просветленного настроя только в теории, не применяя его в жизни, это не принесет результата.
В каждый момент мы должны ясно помнить, что наша окончательная цель – состояние Будды. До этого нам нужно удалить из ума все загрязнения. То, как мы живем и воспринимаем все в данный момент, очень важно, это поможет нам в достижении цели. Если вы внимательно посмотрите на все события обычного дня, то заметите, что одни вспомнить легко, а другие – очень трудно. Значит, в течение дня наш ум был сознательным и присутствующим лишь иногда – в остальное время мы полностью отсутствовали.
Внимательное наблюдение позволит понять, что мы очень часто рассеянны, блуждаем мыслями в прошлом или будущем, не можем покоиться в настоящем моменте. В такие периоды на сцену выходят эмоции. Если мы работаем с умом, он становится сознательным как во время медитации, так и в повседневной жизни. Чем чаще мы присутствуем здесь и сейчас, тем меньше страдаем, и это осознавание будет постепенно укрепляться. Этот процесс занимает много времени, но наши внешние условия тоже меняются к лучшему – продвижение заметно во всем.
Медитировать можно всегда, но некоторые периоды дня считаются более подходящими для практики. Очень хорошо подходит для медитации раннее утро. Мы начинаем день без нагромождения мыслей. Это также период, свободный от тенденции к сонливости – ум яснее и сознательнее, чем в другие часы. Утром следует принять Прибежище и пробудить в себе просветленный настрой. Затем в течение дня мы искренне стараемся принести пользу всем, с кем встречаемся. И тогда постепенно, день за днем, наша жизнь действительно будет становиться все лучше.
Заканчиваем мы день похожим образом – подносим свои хорошие действия всем живым существам, одновременно желая им достижения Просветления. Перед тем как заснуть, мы снова вызываем в уме этот настрой. Его стоит укреплять постоянно, но самое главное – начинать и заканчивать каждый свой день таким пожеланием.
Трудность, которую нелегко победить, заключается в том, что часто мы думаем: «У меня нет времени для медитации». Однако нескольких минут утром и вечером вполне достаточно. Очень важно, как мы настроим свой ум. Все относительно, но можно посмотреть, сколько мы теряем времени ежедневно. Давайте вечером проанализируем, что нам удалось сделать за день. Если мы без труда можем вспомнить все события, значит, ум был сознательным, и это хороший знак. Конечно, неудачные дни случаются у каждого, это нормально.
Проверяйте себя и стремитесь к достижению полного равновесия. Пробуйте достичь понимания и видеть все ясно. Негативные действия подобны мусору, оставленному в подвале: если мы забудем о нем, то вскоре он начнет дурно пахнуть. Разумно каждый вечер проверять себя и следующий день начинать с каких-то изменений. В противном случае в каждое новое утро мы будем переносить вчерашний мусор.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Гошка (15.08.2014), Ритл (14.06.2013), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Сева (10.09.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Кармапа "О медитации"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqyQr...e_gdata_player

----------

Ритл (31.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Кармапа ведет медитацию: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yogU...e_gdata_player

----------

Ритл (31.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Одно из очень важных поучений в понимании Дхармы от первого лица йогинов...




> Оригинал взят у urs_sonam в Интервью с Е.С. Кармапой на индийский День учителя
> Оригинал находится здесь.
> 
> Интервью с Е.С. Кармапой на индийский День учителя
> 
> - Школы и колледжи Индии отмечают день учителя 5-го сентября. Празднования проводятся в память о дне рождения доктора Радхакришны (инфо), который был вторым Президентом Индии и одним из наиболее преданных своему делу учителей в индийской истории. Итак, Ваше Святейшество, могли бы Вы любезно поделиться с нами рассказом о тех важных ролях, что учителя сыграли в Вашей жизни.
> 
> - В моей жизни, у меня лично была великолепная возможность учиться у потрясающих учителей. Во-первых, это — даже и говорить не надо— Его Святейшество Шамар Ринпоче, и он – мой коренной лама/гуру. Благодаря Его благословению, я смог получить бесценные поучения и передачи от различных великих учителей, таких как недавно умерший Топга Ринпоче (здесь и здесь) также и ныне живущий профессор Семпа Дордже. С точки зрения передачи учений, это были почивший Чогье Тричен Ринпоче (инфо) и Лудинг Кхенчен Ринпоче (инфо). Такие бесценные учителя становятся в наше время чрезвычайной редкостью. Влияние, что они оказали на меня, было также огромным в том смысле, что оно действительно помогает мне в моих обязанностях (в качестве Верховного главы Линии Кагью) и в личной жизни. Оно привнесло великий мир и чувство покоя в мою жизнь. По этой причине для всех нас очень важно уважать наших учителей, развивать некоторую преданность, если вы можете. Даже если мы не можем, уважение — это что-то, что мы действительно должны выказывать. Без учителей мы не знали бы как справляться с нашими жизнями, как мирскими, так и духовными. В моём случае это — и то и другое.
> 
> ...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

ЧЕКАВА ЕШЕ ДОРДЖЕ (1101-1175) 
Тренировка Ума по Семи Пунктам 
с комментарием 
Кьябдже Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче (?-1991) 
Глава 6 - ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВА ТРЕНИРОВКИ УМА

Глава VI ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВА ТРЕНИРОВКИ УМА
Всегда тренируйся в трёх общих положениях.

Эти общие положения: добросовестно соблюдать обязательства тренировки ума, не быть притворным и театральным и не иметь двойных стандартов.
Добросовестность в тренировке ума. Мы должны отдавать счастье без сожаления и приписывать все хорошие вещи и качества другим, мы должны забирать на себя все их беды и нежелательные ситуации, принимая страдания с радостью. Мы должны стремиться освободить других от их болей, предлагая им счастье, большое или малое, искренне и без скрываемых мыслей, особенно в отношении тех, кто причиняет нам вред. И мы не должны пренебрегать обязательствами более низкого уровня, оправдывая это тем, что "мы практикуем тренировку ума". Никогда не забывая о тренировке ума, тем не менее, следует уважать и практиковать все обязательства от шравакаяны до ваджраяны, которые мы приняли, объединяя их все в единый образ жизни. Если мы способны поступать так, это сверхобычная ступень ко всем Путям Великой Колесницы. Поэтому давайте относиться к соблюдению всех обетов с равным вниманием.
Не быть притворным. В повседневной жизни наши слова должны соответствовать тому, как мы в действительности практикуем дхарму. Кроме того, следует избегать делать что-либо напоказ, с целью произвести впечатление, что мы обладаем отречением, что способствовало бы нашей выгоде. И мы должны воздерживаться от действий, которые могут заставить других подумать, что мы свободны от себялюбия, таких как пренебрежение традиционными религиозными чувствами или показное прикосновение к больным проказой или другими заразными болезнями. Мы не должны делать ничего такого, чего не стали бы делать мастера Кадампа.
Не иметь двойных стандартов. Например, мы можем быть терпеливы по отношению к вреду, причиняемому нам другими людьми, но нетерпимы, когда подвергаемся воздействию духов и демонов. Мы должны быть учтивыми к нищему точно также как и к высокопоставленному лицу. Следует избегать привязанности к родственникам и антипатии к врагам, избавляясь от любой пристрастности. Но давайте будем особо внимательны к бедным, скромным людям, не имеющим никакой важности. Не будьте пристрастны! Любовь и сострадание должны быть всеобщими, ко всем существам.
Измени свою позицию и твёрдо держись её.
Со времени без начала наше себялюбие заставляло нас блуждать в сансаре. Это оно является настоящим злодеем, корнем всех наших страданий.
Рассматривая других как более важных, чем мы сами, следует отказаться от своих позиций заботы о себе и принять решение действовать без лицемерия, подражая телом, речью и умом поведению наших друзей, жизнь которых проходит в согласии с учением. Тренировку ума надо скрывать от посторонних. Не следует заниматься ей, показывая это внешне, так что это привлекает внимание и создаёт нам особую репутацию. Она должна действовать как внутреннее противоядие против нашего себялюбия и осквернённых эмоций. Мы должны привести свой ум к созреванию так, чтобы никто об этом не знал.
Не обсуждай слабые стороны.

Мы не должны обсуждать отрицательные черты других. Если они плохо видят или хромают, если они не умны, и даже если они нарушили обеты, мы не должны называть их слепыми, калеками или идиотами. Короче говоря, не следует произносить ничего, что другим было бы неприятно услышать.
Не имей суждений о действиях других людей.

Когда мы замечаем дефекты других - людей вообще, но особенно тех, кто начал практиковать Дхарму, кто является учеником того же учителя, что и мы, или кто нося знамя монашеских одежд является объектом для подношений от богов и людей, мы должны понимать, что виновата в этом нечистота нашего восприятия. Смотря в зеркало мы видим грязное лицо потому, что наше собственное лицо грязно. Точно также дефекты других - ничто иное, как наше нечистое видение их. Размышляя так следует пытаться избавиться от такого восприятия недостатков других и развивать позицию, с точки зрения которой всё существующее, все явления переживаются чистыми.
В первую очередь работай над сильнейшим из своих осквернений.

Мы должны критически исследовать себя и выяснить, какая из наших осквернённых эмоций является самой сильной. И если сильнее всех желание, следует сосредоточиться на его противоядии - уродстве. Если превалирует гнев, в качестве средства против него следует пытаться развить терпение. Если мы естественно склонны к невежеству и тупости, следует прилагать усилия, развивая мудрость. Если мы завистливы, нужно работать над развитием равностности. На таком стремлении победить эти осквернения мы должны сосредоточить всю свою практику Дхармы. Если мы сможем освободить себя от наибольших осквернений, меньшие естественно сойдут на нет.
Откажись от надежд на результаты.

Общим эффектом тренировки ума является освобождение практикующего от надежд и страхов. Обмен счастья на страдание следует практиковать без ожидания какой-то награды. Например, мы не должны надеяться, что по причине нашей практики вокруг нас соберётся много нечеловеческих существ, выражающих готовность повиноваться нам и демонстрирующих чудеса, и что люди, побуждаемые ими, будут также служить нам и принесут нам достаток и влиятельность. Следует полностью избавиться от эгоистических идей и дальновидных мотиваций, таких как труд для других, но с желанием своего собственного индивидуального освобождения или рождения в чистой сфере.
Откажись от отравленной пищи.

Есть высказывание: "Благотворные дела, совершённые с эгоистическими целями, подобны отравленной пище". Отравленная пища может выглядеть восхитительно, и даже вкус хорош, но употребление её быстро приведёт к неминуемой смерти.
Думать о враге как об объекте ненависти, думать о друге как об объекте любви, питать зависть к удачам других - всё это берёт начало в себялюбии. И благотворные действия, возникшие из тяготения к "я", представляемому как нечто твёрдое и реальное, превращаются в отраву. Надо пытаться полностью избавиться от эгоизма.
Не будь связан чувством долга.

Повинуясь памяти предков люди изменяют свои склонности или вынашивают планы отмщения врагам своего рода. Мы не должны позволять себе руководствоваться такими предубеждениями.
Не отвечай оскорблением на оскорбление.

Если люди говорят нам: "Ты плохой практик. Твои обеты бесполезны", мы не должны отвечать высказываниями об их недостатках, например, говоря слепому, что он слепой, или хромому, что он калека. Если мы поступим так, обе стороны будут сердиты. Поэтому давайте не будем произносить слов, которые повредят другим или сделают их несчастными. Когда дела не идут хорошо, не следует винить в этом кого-то кроме себя.
Не жди в засаде.

"Засада" в данном случае означает памятование о вреде, причинённом нам другими, и ожидание своего часа отплатить им в момент слабости, прибегнув к помощи силы или даже колдовства. Следует отказаться от любых помыслов такого рода.
Не задевай слабые места других.

Не задевайте слабых мест других и не делайте ничего, что причинило бы им страдание. Также, не произносите разрушительных мантр, которые причинют вред нечеловеческим существам.
Не перекладывай ношу дзо* на воловью спину.

* Дзо - помесь яка с коровой, очень сильное животное, намного сильнее вола.
Смысл этого в том, что мы никогда не должны позволять перекладывать на других никакой своей вины или заслуженного нами порицания. Вол не может нести груз, который несёт дзо. Сверх того, мы должны всегда воздерживаться от причинения вреда бедным и слабым, например, через обложение их более тяжёлыми налогами, чем других. Следует полностью отказаться от всех подобных вредоносных действий.
Не хвали со скрытыми мотивами.

Если, например, мы владеем чем-то совместно с другими людьми, мы не должны льстить им, через обольщение побуждая их отдать свою долю нам, говорить вещи вроде: "Ты известен своей добротой", или "будучи щедрым, ты накопишь много заслуг". Мы не должны делать чего-то, что кого-то осчастливит и он даст нам за это деньги - от таких действий следует полностью отказаться.
Не злоупотребляй средством.

Мы злоупотребим средством, если будем принимать на себя неудачи других, но с желанием своего личного счастья, или чтобы другие сказали, что мы очень терпеливые и любящие бодхисаттвы - пытаясь таким образом создать себе хорошую репутацию. Мы должны освободиться от всех таких стремлений и никогда не принимать на себя неудачи других с подобными побуждениями.
Другим примером такого поведения может служить желание практиковать тренировку ума с целью излечиться от болезни или избавиться от страха по отношению к духам и приведениям. Это всё равно что практиковать заклинания, желая наказать духов гневными мантрами - то, от чего следует полностью отказаться. Мы не должны низводить тренировку ума до уровня простого колдовства, пытаясь использовать её в качестве средства отваживания вредоносных влияний. Злые духи и приведения вредят другим по причине своей омрачённости. Мы должны практиковать тренировку ума не против их, но чтобы освободить их от их дурной кармы. Когда они чинят препятствия, следует практиковать чод с состраданием, тогда они не повредят нам. Наша практика должна быть противоядием только против наших собственных негативных эмоций.
Не низводи бога до уровня демона.

Мирские люди используют религию чтобы достичь успеха в делах, обрести силу и процветание, но если они вдруг заболевают или теряют своё положение, они думают, что их боги недовольны, и начинают относиться к ним как к демонам.
Если через тренировку ума мы станем гордыми и хвастливыми, получится что, как однажды сказал Гампопа, Дхарма, практикуемая неправильно, приведёт нас в низшие миры. Если мы станем претенциозными и самонадеянными, мы точно не будем практиковать Дхарму. По причине нашей гордости тренировка ума вместо того, чтобы, как это должно быть, усмирить нас, будет делать нас всё тяжелее и упрямее. Мы станем настолько высокомерными, что даже если вдруг увидим будду, парящего в небе, или кого-то с вывернутыми наружу кишками, испытывающего крайнюю боль, мы не почувствуем ни преданности к качествам будд, ни сострадания к страданиям существ. Сам смысл Дхармы будет полностью утерян. Бесполезно держать солдат у западных ворот, когда враг приближается с востока. Если у нас больная печень, мы должны принимать лекарство для печени. А когда у нас лихорадка, опять же, следует использовать соответствующее средство. Если лекарство, которое мы принимаем, не подходит для нашей болезни, наше состояние будет всё хуже. Точно также, следует применять учения так, чтобы они служили противоядиями против нашего себялюбия. По отношению к любому следует рассматривать себя как смиреннейшего из слуг, выбирая себе нижайшее место. Мы должны действительно очень стараться быть скромными и не заботящимися о собственных интересах.
Не пользуйся страданием.

Если после смерти родственников или друзей мы будем пытаться делать что-либо, чтобы завладеть тем, что принадлежало им - продуктами, деньгами, книгами или чем-то ещё; если кто-то, кто поддерживал нас материально заболел или умер, и мы пойдём в его дом для выполнения церемоний с надеждой на вознаграждение; или, опять же, узнав о смерти практика нашего уровня мы порадуемся, что теперь у нас нет соперника; или после смерти врага мы почувствуем, что теперь для нас нет угрозы - тогда мы в действительности воспользуемся страданием других. Это то, чего мы не должны делать.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Алекс Андр (16.11.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014), Ритл (02.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Дорогие друзья, уважаемые участники и гости форума, разрешите озвучить объявление...вышепредставленные оба видео  медитации с Кармапой теперь появилась возможность просмотра с русскими субтитрами. Наслаждайтесь  :Smilie:

----------

Magan Poh (09.07.2013), Tong Po (24.07.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (08.07.2013), Ритл (08.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Teaching on compassion by Karmapa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPiaH...e_gdata_player

----------

Ритл (31.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Учение о Махамудре
Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче

Само иллюзорное тело неразделимо объединяется
С блаженством, лучезарностью и отсутствием понятий.
Поскольку всё это становится нераздельностью,
Такое переживание называется махамудрой, великим символом.
Наропа.

1. Махамудра на санскрите означает следующее. Maha – великий, высший, mudra – в данном контексте является синонимом dhatu, что означает "область или пространство". Обычно mudra переводиться как "знак", "положение рук". Махамудра как учение направлено на ум как основу всего и показывает суть ума.

Существуют два аспекта ума, первый – ум в состоянии заблуждения, второй – ум в состоянии отсутствия заблуждения. В первом случае ум не осознаёт, во втором – осознаёт. К осознаванию сути ума приводит медитация махамудры. Медитация, позволяющая осознать суть ума, и есть суть махамудры.

2. Сначала необходимо установить – что такое ум? Для исследования этого вопроса, которое предшествует пониманию и осознаванию, существует теория восприятия или логика. Она показывает, как работает ум. Приобрести это знание и понимание означает сделать первый шаг. Вторым шагом будет использовать полученное понимание в медитации. Знание и понимание делает нашу медитацию более ясной и эффективной.
3. Природа ума является одной и той же у всех существ; люди, животные и даже самые маленькие насекомые имеют один и тот же ум. Тело является результатом кармических действий и, поскольку существа имеют свою карму, – они имеют своё тело. Если кто-то рождается большим как слон или маленьким как комар, то это именно его карма. Однако основа ума неизменна у всех. Между существами имеется разница, в том числе и в умственных способностях, которые зависят от тела, но всё же основа ума одна у всех. Ум является основой всего. Действия, совершаемые существами, оставляют отпечатки в уме, которые, созрев как новые, действия дают в результате новое рождение. Люди и животные, обладая кармическими телами, имеют также общую карму и, поскольку имеют видимую форму, могут общаться друг с другом.

4. Всё, что бы мы ни воспринимали, является отличным от ума. Иногда, в результате позитивных действий, мы думаем, что родились человеком, затем рождаемся животным и имеем восприятие животного, но в каком бы состоянии ума мы ни родились, оно имеет иллюзорную природу. Такое состояние заблуждения – рождение за рождением вследствие ложного восприятия – продолжается до тех пор, пока мы не сумеем изменить свой ум.
5. Мешающие эмоции являются тем, что рождает действия, и пока мешающие эмоции существуют, они коренятся в заблуждении ума. Так возникает цикл существования – заблуждения, мешающие эмоции, результирующие действия и карма. Остановить этот процесс – значит изменить заблуждение ума на его безошибочное состояние. И когда, после изучения и понимания становится ясно, что необходимо изменить заблуждающийся ум, тогда возникает вопрос – как это сделать. Ведь даже Будда, стой он перед вами, не смог бы удалить ваши заблуждения, убрать их куда-нибудь. Только вы сами можете это сделать.

6. Только через медитацию можно устранить заблуждения ума и мешающие эмоции. Существует два подхода к этому. В Тхераваде фокусируются на прилипании к понятию "я" или "себя", которое затем приводит к понятию"моё", возникновению мешающих эмоций и результирующих действий, приводящих, в свою очередь, к рождению в существовании, состоящем из условий. Когда в результате медитации происходит осознание, что нет независимого существования "я", тогда устранятся мешающие эмоции и прилипание к понятию "я". Вместе с этим удаляется карма, ибо она так же иллюзорна, как эго. Реализовавший этот подход находится в сознании отсутствия эго или отсутствия личности, что является результатом этого вида медитации. В Махаяне существуют другие методы медитации. Здесь фокусируются на пустой сути ума и, осознавая её, приходят к осознанию пустоты всего. Что такое пустота? Пустота – это отсутствие независимого существования. Только соединение различных условий вызывает существование явлений. Именно это имеют в виду, когда говорят о пустоте всех явлений. Понимание – осознание пустоты ума и пустоты всех явлений есть – полное просветление.

7. Все явления, возникающие в нашем восприятии мира, являются соединением условий. Когда происходит восприятие, в нём участвует субъект, объект и непосредственный акт восприятия субъектом объекта. Такое восприятие имеет три условия. Первое условие – существование ума. При его отсутствии в качестве субъекта объект не воспринимается. Когда нет объекта, то восприятия также не происходит. И третье условие – наличие органов восприятия. Если нет глаза, носа, уха и т.д., то даже при наличии субъекта ума и объекта восприятия не возникает. Сам ум не имеет ни ушей, ни глаз, ни носа, но при наличии соответствующих условий он воспринимает. Поэтому и говорят, что восприятие нереально. Это учение необходимо применять в медитации. В Махамудре существует система наставлений, на ней построен этот вид медитации. Сначала необходимо успокоить ум, это практика шиней или шаматха, так как медитирующий ум должен пребывать в спокойствии. Сейчас ум не может быть в одном состоянии, он бродит туда и сюда, он беспокоен. Необходимо научить ум находиться в состоянии концентрации на чём-то одном. Медитация в этом случае означает фокусировку ума, его сосредоточение. Постепенно, со временем, возникает привычка находиться в концентрации. Для того, чтобы создать такую ситуацию, необходимо всё время посвящать медитации. В системе Тхеравады для того, чтобы получить медитативный результат – отсутствие "я", необходим определённый, достаточно длительный период времени непрерывной медитации. Для достижения этой цели Буддой Шакьямуни и было создано первоначальное монашество. Этим достигалось главное условие – изоляция от общества для неотвлекаемости в медитации. Этому же служил и специальный режим жизни – сон, еда и прочее. А для того, чтобы медитирующие не стали просто изгоями общества, создана специальная одежда монахов.Таким образом, были созданы условия для сплошной, неотвлекаемой медитации. В системе Махаяны другой подход. Считается, что если есть преданность медитации, то неважно – монах это или нет. Всё же медитация требует много времени и энергии. Вначале медитировать и добиваться успокоения бывает неудобно и трудно. Сосредоточение само не приходит, и медитирующий прилагает много усилий вначале. Когда же появляется привычка к медитации, это означает, что первые препятствия уже устранены, тогда появляется усердие. Однако сначала необходимо приложить большие усилия. Если ум привык к концентрации и успокоился, то становится возможна махамудра. И только тогда. При блуждающем и отвлекающемся уме она невозможна. Когда ум привык к сосредоточению, тогда достигаются ясность, острота, стабильность. Ум тогда подобен птице в небе, рыбе в воде. Существуют различные уровни махамудры с соответствующими поучениями. Это однонаправленность, невыдумывание, "одновкусие", немедитация. В каком случае неуместно учить махамудре? Если нет концентрации ума, это бесполезно.

О соотношении махамудры (чаг чен) и маха-ати (дзогчен), какой метод самый быстрый? "Маха-ати самый быстрый путь" – так говорят учителя только для воодушевления учеников. На самом деле, махамудра быстрей или маха-ати, зависит только от вас. Для того, чтобы заниматься шиней и собственно махамудрой, необходимо создать основу, а затем надо лично придти к учителю и попросить. Здесь, в Элисте, остается Кхъенце Чечог, у него можно попросить наставления по махамудре. Если сказать коротко, то весь смысл дхармы заключается в том, чтобы учиться медитировать и достигать через это освобождение. Философия, содержащаяся в Учении, служит для поддержки медитации, для успокоения ума и для понимания деталей медитации. Когда освоена философия, ум в медитации будет ясен и точен. Таким образом, нужно не просто знать дхарму, но и учиться медитации. Последние замечания. Если вы практикуете дхарму, не ищите чудес и сиддхи. Будьте осторожны с учителем, так как существует неправильная преданность учителю. Только вы сами, когда ум знает дхарму, становитесь себе учителем. Ум, знающий дхарму, становится сам себе учителем.

Путь махамудры делиться на четыре части: Мистическое совершенствование – внутренняя супруга проявленного осознавания (кармамудра; термин кармамудра в нижних тантрах, таких как крия, чарья и йога тантра, означает ритуальное положение рук); Духовная связь или обязательство (самаямудра); Осознавание – внутренней супруги проявленного осознавания (джнянамудра); Феномены (дхармамудра).

Махамудра выше и чище остальных тантрических методов, которые позволяют посвящённому использовать сексуальное объединение с супругой с конкретной целью – возвышения своего чувственного опыта до недуального осознавания. Кармамудра проявляет женское начало в тантрическом мистическом совершенствовании, согласно высочайшей тантре (санск. ануттара тантра). Эта особенная практика применялась некоторыми великими махасиддхами в прошлом. В Тибете её не советовали практиковать монахам принявшим обет воздержания, а ламам принявшим обет воздержания запрещалась практика кармамудры. Многие великие учителя отвергали её на основании того, что её невозможно было перевести буквально, так как высокие тантрические тексты умышленно писались на своеобразном языке, который должен был быть расшифрован при помощи шести способов и четырёх методов. Истинное значение концепции заключается в объединении высших психофизических элементов, энергий и созидательных сил внутри и вокруг отдельного человеческого тела. Однако неизбежен огромный риск для здоровья и ментальной стабильности, если на половину подготовленные посвящённые решатся практиковать сексуальную йогу. Все блага могут быть реализованы только теми, кто завершил полное изучение высшей тантры (ануттара-тантра) и прошёл годы жёсткой подготовки в шести ответвлениях высокой йоги.

[Здесь уместно привести отрывок из книги Гьялтрул Ринпоче "Комментаpий на текст "Объяснения стадии заpождения..." Чой]: "Не совсем ясно, откуда западные люди берут идею, что половой акт между супругами или вообще любой половой акт при наличии большого желания друг к другу применим к учениям взятым из тантрического буддизма или из какой-то дpугой духовной тpадиции. Они пpобуют визуализиpовать себя как божеств, но затем впадают в обычный сексуальный акт, основанный на пpивязанности/желании. Они хотят испытывать большее блаженство чем прежде. Это одна из величайших ошибок, которую делают люди. Такая активность совсем не подходит к практике о которой мы сейчас говорим. Те, кто пpобуют пpактиковать тантpические пpактики таким способом, не имея точных наставлений и разрешения от ваджpного гуpу, только накапливают пpичины для низкого пеpеpождения – даже, возможно, пpичины для низшего пеpеpождения, поскольку это является злоупотpеблением и непочтительностью к чистой пpактике Дхаpмы. Чистая Дхаpма никогда не делается с обычным сексуальным желанием.

Так как божества не имеют желания, это становится серьёзной ошибкой визуализировать себя как божество для достижения цели с умом полным желания. Когда в пpактикующий ца-лунг Ану йоги становится адептом, достигшим полного контpоля над своими каналами, ветpами и сущностными флюидами, он или она могут выполнять крайне глубокие пpактики. Йог или йогини, котоpые пpактикуют с паpтнёpом, не должны теpять ни одной капли сущностного флюида и опpеделённо должны быть свободными от желания или пpивязанности. Чтобы выполнять эти секpетные пpактики, пpактикующий должен быть на очень высоком уpовне и должен пpактиковать исключительно для блага чувствующих существ. Когда пpактикующий достигает этого уpовня пpактики, это замечательно, но он должен ждать, пока не придёт должное вpемя.

Пpактики союза являются наиболее секpетными по многим пpичинам. Для пpимеpа, некто даже не слышал, и конечно же не получил передачу для этой практики ни от кого, тем более от своего гуру, который может пеpедать их только посpедством прямой устной пеpедачи. Эти пpактики охраняются со всей строгостью от всяких обладающих желанием активности, людей, имеющих великое сексуальное желание, и это желание приводит их к злоупотреблениям и искажению практики. Если люди, мотивируемые сексуальным желанием, пытаются заниматься этими наиболее продвинутыми техниками без достаточной квалификации – определённо, они будут страдать в низших перерождениях. Это является, фактически, одним из быстpейших путей для pождения в низших миpах. Эти пpактики сохраняются в тайне, чтобы предотвратить злоупотpебление ими.

Вы должны понять, что пpактики ваджpаяны являются наиболее быстpыми из всех учений буддизма и наиболее секpетными. Они также внимательно защищаются дхаpмапалами (зашишающими божествами). Если вы злоупотpебляете этими пpактиками, дхаpмапалы создают пpепятствия для вас и ваших учителей. Напpимеp, долгая жизнь может быть укоpочена. Очень важно воздеpживаться от забегания вперёд учитиля, получая посвящения без предворительной проверки вашим коренным учителем готовы ли вы к ним. Будьте очень внимательными, если вы слышите, что будут даваться очень тайные посвящения, потому что если вы вовлеклись во что-то, к чему вы не готовы, отдача будет очень серьёзной. Это может даже разрушить ваш путь."

Джнянагарбха-тантра ссылается на четыре деления Махамудра: супруги, печати духовного обязательства, внутренней супруги проявленного осознавания и печать феноменов. В комментариях Гараб Дордже на Сангье Ньямджор (Буддасамайога) даны те же четыре: великая печать, печать духовного обязательства, печать феноменов и печать супруги. Мастер Абхаякара, в своём комментарии на Буддхакапалу, перечисляет следующие мудры: мудра визуализируемого преобразования, внутреннего совершенствования и конечного достижения (эти практики в тибетском буддизме поставленны немного в другом порядке, т.е., мудра визуализируемой трансформации идёт последней). Каждая из них далее делится на четыре: печать супруги, печать феноменов, великую печать и печать духовного обязательства. Все четыре печати упоминаются Наропой в его комментарии на Хеваджра-тантру: они суть супруга, внутренняя супруга проявленного осознавания, великая печать и духовное обязательство. Каждая из них необходима: первая, как условие для восприятия сияющего осознавания потока-существа, вторая как созерцание, третья, как внутренняя реализация, и четвёртая, как укрепление неослабной реализации. Майтрипа в Чатурмудранишчае также упоминает четыре мудры. Их перечисление в различных порядках и их идентификацииъъх содержатся в трактатах махасиддхов.

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Александр Серёгин (17.08.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Сергей Пара (02.03.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Дорогие друзья! В вышеприведенном тексте подчеркнул особое отличие учения о Махамудре от того, что дают в лайт версиях так называемого современного буддизма, который сегодня - обратите самое пристальное на это внимание!

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Александр Серёгин (17.08.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

О значении самая. Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче


Основное назначение самая (скрт. „узы; то, что определяет, обусловливает”; тиб. дамциг, „клятва”— примеч. перев.) заключается в том, чтобы практикующий избегал ошибок, которые, в случае их свершения, подорвут его практику и создадут препятствия к прогрессу на пути. 

Различия в самаях связаны с уровнем, согласно которому даются соответствующие учения. Есть разные виды обязательств. Те, что характерны для Тхеравады (виная), отличаются от тех, что представлены в Махаяне. В свою очередь обязательства Махаяны отличны от тех, что свойственны практике Тантры. В Ваджраяне самая различаются в зависимости от соответствующего уровня тантры: крия, чарья, йога или ануттарайога. 

В следовании по духовному пути, что связано с разного рода обязательствами, необходимо полагаться на ламу, который должен быть компетентен в следующем: 1) сведущ в учениях Сутры и Тантры, искусен в даче учений; 2) опытен в практике медитации.

Эти два качества указаны во многих тантрах и неотъемлемы для Тантраяны. В контексте Сутраяны эта пара также нераздельна.

Лама, который учён в Дхарме, но не опытен в медитации, обладает посредственными способностями. Тот, кто соединяет в себе как сведущность в Дхарме, так и опыт в медитации, обладает высшими способностями. В том, что касается оценивания способностей ламы, то человек, опираясь на собственную образованность, может по отдельности оценить его знания и преподавательские навыки. Однако глубину медитативного опыта оценить со стороны невозможно.

Прочие, помимо приведённых выше, критерии касательно аутентичности Учителя — ненадёжны. Кто-то может заявлять о себе как об эманации Амитабхи, Авалокитешвары, Манджушри или кого-то ещё. Если такой человек не обладает достаточно весомыми познаниями в Дхарме и/или опытом в медитации, то не следует рассматривать его как аутентичного ламу.

Люди на Западе достаточно легко впечатляются харизмой учителей и определёнными моделями поведения. Исходя из этих критериев человека рассматривают как ламу высокого уровня. На Востоке, в особенности в китайской среде, на людей производят впечатление те, кто говорит на хорошем английском и подаёт себя как эманацию особого йидама или бодхисаттвы. Если использовать это в качестве мерила, то вероятность встретить квалифицированного ламу будет мала. Кому-то может повезти, и он встретит подлинного ламу обладающего как харизмой, так и прекрасной квалификацией. Более того, кому-то может повезти ещё больше, и повстречать человека с незаурядной харизмой, который окажется самим Буддой. Но всё же в большинстве случаев будут встречаться ламы не имеющие необходимых качеств.

Сегодня есть немало буддийских учителей дающих множество превосходных учений. К сожалению, наряду с этим есть и некомпетентные учителя, злоупотребляющие своим духовным влиянием. К примеру, они дают понять, что если ученик будет предпринимать определённые действия, которые ему, учителю, не по нраву, то это приведёт к нарушению самая. Это частый случай там, где человек не обладает необходимыми качествами духовного наставника, но тем не менее подаёт себя как учителя Ваджраяны.

Первая из 14 кардинальных ошибок ведущих к разрыву самая связана с неуважением к Учителю. Неквалифицированный Учитель, злоупотребляющий своим духовным статусом, может подавать указанные ошибки как принципы, нарушение которых со стороны ученика приведёт его, ученика, к перерождению в низших сферах бытия.

Вот почему столь необходим сведущий и искусный в подаче Дхармы Учитель. Если встреча с таким Учителем не состоялась, и человек полагается лишь на кого-то не имеющего должной квалификации, то даже получив от него 1000 посвящений, ученик может не беспокоиться относительно нарушения своих самая, поскольку у него их отродясь не было. На это указывал VIII Кармапа Микьё Дордже.

В том, что касается участия в передаче определённых посвящений и наставлений, то, для обретения пользы от этого в полном объёме, простого присутствия там недостаточно. Если у ученика нет глубокого осознания того, что происходит, то действительного охвата полного значения Ваджраяны не случится. В этом случае ему не следует рассматривать себя как действительно практикующего Ваджраяну с соответствующими самаями. Однако если ученик осознаёт глубокий смысл Ваджраяны, практика включает в себя соблюдение самая, которые сами по себе указывают на то, что он утвердился на пути Ваджраяны и может выполнять эту практику. Надлежащее понимание дхармы является необходимым основанием для практики ваджраяны, поскольку подразумевает знание об определённых ошибках, которых следует избегать. Благодаря этому пониманию человек сознательно подходит к поддержанию самая, что в свою очередь охраняет практику и тем самым обеспечивает развитие на пути.

Указанные ниже 14 кардинальных ошибок связаны с поступками в корне подрубающими практику, в силу чего их называют 14-ю коренными падениями. Они представлены здесь согласно ануттарайогатантре, а конкретнее — согласно тантре красного Авалокитешвары (скрт. Джинасагара, тиб. Гъялвагъямцо).

14 серьёзных ошибок разрушающих самая ваджраяны:

1. Физически или словесно вредить Ваджрачарье (ваджра-мастеру) или питать дурное мнение о нём.
Ваджрачарья — это тот особый лама, от которого практикующий получает посвящения, объяснения по медитации Ваджраяны и сущностные наставления относительно подлинного смысла конкретной практики.

Вначале стоит изложить основы, необходимые для понимания пункта о нарушении самая в силу причинения вреда ваджрачарье: когда речь идёт о практике Ваджраяны, в особенности ануттарайога-тантры, окружающий мир, включая существ, преобразуется в чистый аспект, и лама рассматривается как центр или главный йидам мандалы. Таким образом, вред, нанесённый ламе вредит и главному йидаму, что, в свою очередь, негативно скажется на остальной мандале.

Самая нарушается при наличии следующих условий:
— человек полностью осознаёт, что [данный] лама является его ваджрачарьей и сознательно ему вредит, физически или словесно;
— человек понимает, что его действия вызовут недовольство его ваджрачарьи;
— навредив своему ваджрачарье, человек не раскаивается в этом.

Если кто-то питает дурные представления относительно ламы и в придачу имеет намерение навредить ему, не нанося ущерба словами или поступками, то самая не нарушаются полностью, но всё же окажутся повреждены.

Самая, в зависимости от силы связи ученика и ваджрачарьи, могут рассматриваться как малые, средние или великие. Когда из трёх аспектов отношений в Ваджраяне (посвящение - лунг, уполномочение на пользование текстом - ванг и сущностные наставления - трии) получено только посвящение, то степень возникших самая мала. Когда получены два из трёх этих аспектов, самая будут средней степени, а при задействии всех трёх аспектов, степень самая будет наивысшей. Соответственно, нарушенные самая подразделяются на малые, средние и огромные.

2. Отрекаться от Учения Будды 
Некоторые учения Будды могут не быть по нраву практикующему. Допустимо не уделять внимание тем учениям, которые не кажутся подходящими. Однако самая Ваджраяны будет нарушено, если человек выступает против определённых учений. Примером отрицания слов Будды может быть пороченье каких-то разделов его Учений, как то поношение Хинаяны или Махаяны.

3. Ярость по отношению к другим 
Первое: это относится к дурным склонностям вроде злости и ревности, которые обычно проявляются по отношению к существам. Второе: самая нарушено в случае злобного отношения к тем, кто принял Прибежище и Обет бодхисаттвы. Третье: самая нарушено в том случае, когда злость, ревность и прочее проецируется на тех, кто следует пути Ваджраяны, в особенности, если они принадлежат к тому же духовному сообществу, к той же мандале, или с кем вместе получали посвящения, объяснения и сущностные наставления.

Чтобы развеять цепляние за окружающий мир, порождают представление о мире как об отражении чистой мандалы определённого йидама. Чтобы развеять цепляние за существ, воспринимают их как божеств [мандалы йидама]. Таким образом, устанавливаются чистые отношения между практикующими, разделяющими такое представление друг о друге. Эти близкие отношения называют ваджрным родством. Дурные тенденции, направленные против тех, с кем человек находится в ваджрном родстве, разорвут эти узы и окажут деструктивное влияние на практику. В силу этих обстоятельств следует воздерживаться от эгоистичного гнева, ревности, и вообще от ссор друг с другом.

4. Отказываться от любящей доброты
Когда человек зародил в себе отношение свойственное бодхисаттвам, то если он отвратится от любви и сострадания в отношении существ, самая окажется нарушенным. Помимо этого, самая нарушено, когда внезапная вспышка эмоций повлекла за собой отторжение кого-либо, исключив его таким образом из числа всех существ, благо которых [бодхисаттва] стремится осуществить. Нераскаяние в подобном отношении также приводит к нарушению самая.

5. От привязанности к половой радости утрачивать бодхичитту
Следуя Пути Ваджраяны, в ходе этапа сотворения практикующий идентифицируется с телом йидама. Это является средством преодоления цепляния за обыденное тело. Выброс бинду (семени) служит фактором, способствующим физическому рождению. Чтобы преодолеть привычные тенденции, связанные с бинду, в медитации Ваджраяны генерируется семенной слог, из которого затем появляется соответствующий йидам. 

Медитации Ваджраяны, которые используют многоопытные практикующие, задействуют половое возбуждение как средство. Медитативное переживание усиливается благодаря реализации нераздельности радости и пустотности. Однако практика такого уровня целесообразна лишь в том случае, если человек преодолел привязанность к половому возбуждению.

Если монахи, в силу тяги к переживанию сексуального удовлетворения, используют эти методы неподобающе, то они нарушают свои обеты виная и самая Ваджраяны. Миряне нарушают свои самая Ваджраяны в случае злоупотребления подобными методами, претендуя на статус практикующего такого уровня без обладания всей полнотой знаний относительно их должного применения.

6. Дурно отзываться о других традициях, стремясь выдвинуться самому 
Человек, претендующий на практикующего ваджраяну и при этом критикующий другие традиции, такие как тхеравада, махаяна, христианство или индуизм, зачастую движим неверной мотивацией, стремясь просто привлечь к себе внимание.

Поскольку Тантра опирается на Сутру, то критиковать Сутраяну — дело очень дурное. Критика же направленная на учения Праджняпарамиты или Мадхъямаки еще более губительна, поскольку эти учения составляют сущность практики Тантры. По этой причине подобные поступки приводят к нарушению самая.

Если за критикой, призванной лишь внести ясность в разные воззрения, стоят благие намерения, то это полностью приемлемо и не имеет отношения к нарушению самая.

7. Раскрывать секреты тем, кто духовно незрел
Если разъяснять смысл великой радости, о которой идёт речь в Ваджраяне, тем, у кого нет должного понимания, у них может сложиться искажённое представление об этом, и в результате они начнут опорочивать эти учения. В итоге самая будет нарушено.

8. Неподобающе относиться к человеческому телу
Тело человека служит опорой для практики дхармы, опираясь на него обретается реализация обеих будда-кай (дхарма- и рупакаи). В контексте Ваджраяны тело человека рассматривается в качестве важного инструмента на пути. Поэтому разного рода крайности в отношении к телу, вроде хлестания, обожжения или самоумерщвления, ведут к нарушению самая.

Вместе с этим, следует избегать и противоположного экстрема, когда тело облачают в убранства и уделяют ему гораздо больше внимания, чем стоит.

9. Сомневаться в окончательной действительности
Это относится к ограниченному пониманию смысла Мадхъямаки. Если кто-то держится за голую пустоту, не разумея условной действительности, то тем самым нарушает самая. Этот пункт также касается сомнений относительно возможности обретения существами пробуждения Будды. Сюда входит и недоверие к мудрости, присущей уму всех и каждого из существ. Сомнения, связанные с непонятийным состоянием ума и абсолютной мудростью будды также имеют к этому отношение.

10. Избегать силовых действий, когда они необходимы
Иногда нет возможности преодолеть деструктивное действие дурных сил исключительно мирными методами. Безусловно, то, что касается осуществления блага существ, внутренняя исполненность любовью и состраданием, должно присутствовать неугасно. Действия, требуемые для усмирения каждой отдельной ситуации должны определяться по обстоятельствам, и задействоваться соответствующие методы. Силовые методы следует применять лишь в том случае, когда это является единственным средством предотвращения совершения кем-то негативных действий, опасных как для него самого, так и для окружающих. Если человек избегает силовых действий, когда они необходимы, в особенности, если он способен их осуществить, то это приводит к нарушению самая.

Строить из себя усмирителя негативных воздействий и, используя это как предлог, совершать определённые ритуалы, наносящие вред другим, есть полное непонимание и злоупотребление силовыми средствами.

11. Судить о внепонятийном
Когда кто-то не может непосредственно постичь суть явлений, но строит о ней умозаключения или сомневается в её действительности, то это приводит к нарушению самая.

12. Способствовать появлению у существ чувства досады
Будучи озабоченным исключительно собственной персоной, раздражать других. В особенности это относится к той ситуации, когда досаждают и сбивают с пути тех, кто практикует Дхарму. Если, из ревности, осуждают йогинов, действия которых не вписываются в принятые условности, то это также приводит к нарушению самая. 

13. Отстраняться от определённого поведения в урочное время
В особых случаях ваджрачарья, который должен быть высококвалифицированным Учителем, может предписывать ученику выполнение определённых практик, таких как тайное вкушение 5 видов мяса, испитие 5 видов нектара и пляс в обнажённом виде. Это требуется, чтобы выяснить продолжает ли ум пребывать в условностях. Если, вследствие моральных установок, человек колеблется или отстраняется от подобных действ, то это приводит к нарушению самая.

14. Неуважительно относиться к женщине
В Ваджраяне женщина рассматривается как воплощение Мудрости. Отношение к женщине с высокомерием или унижение её, что можно наблюдать в определённых культурах, приводит к нарушению самая.

Нарушение одного или нескольких из этих 14 пунктов требует очищения в краткий промежуток времени. Лучше всего устранить такого рода неполадку безотлагательно в тот же день. Среди богатого арсенала практик, простой и действенной считается медитация с начитыванием мантры Ваджрасаттвы. В ходе неё поток нектара струится через всё тело и устраняет все скверны и нарушения обязательств. Осознано или неосознано, но нарушения самая случаются часто, и потому рекомендуется обращаться к этой практике по меньшей мере 1-2 раза в день. 

перевод с английского Сергей Дёмин

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Влад К (24.12.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Очень много умных и красивых слов прозвучало в темах Запад и Ваджраяна, Признались ли вы на работе, что буддист и тд. И как бы подытоживая весь этот разговор, хотелось бы обратить ваш взор на то, что теряется, вернее остается без внимания "like the diamonds in the scy..." 

На встрече в психологическом факультете МГУ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKvb...e_gdata_player

----------

Пилигрим (16.10.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Итак, вернемся и сверимся https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxse...e_gdata_player

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

" The Seven Points elucidated by Chekawa can be divided into four steps: the preliminaries, cultivation of superior. view meditation (Sanskrit: vipashyana; Tibetan: lhaktong), the meditation of giving and taking (Tibetan: tonglen), and the causes and conditions for developing giving and taking. As will be explained in detail below, the preliminaries consist of a basic understanding of the Buddha's teachings and developing a stable mind through shine, or calm abiding meditation (Sanskrit: shamatha). After that, insight into emptiness and the unborn nature of mind is accomplished through the meditation of superior view, known as vipashyana in Sanskrit. Then comes the main practice, ton glen, or giving and taking. One who is diligent and accomplished in the practice of tonglen can even achieve the first bodhisattva level, or bhumi, within a single lifetime. Mind Training is a practice that nurses and cultivates the Buddha Nature, that pure seed of awakening that is at the very heart of every sentient being. It has the power to transform even egotistical self-clinging into selflessness. For this reason, Mind Training practitioners say that self-clinging has the Buddha Nature. Its very nature is selflessness. Finally, the fourth step is understanding the causes and conditions required to accomplish tonglen."
" liKE THE DIAMOND, THE SUN, THE MEDICINAL TREE, IT IS. THE PRINCIPAL, EVER PRECIOUS DISCIPLINE. The Buddha gave many different teachings and instructions according to the abilities and propensities of his students. The methods vary in levels of difficulty and of accomplishment, but among the countless dharma practices; Lojong is the superlative discipline. It is as priceless as a perfect diamond. Its worth cannot be measured because it is the very key that opens the inner door to enlightenment. Another simile distinguishes the brilliance of Lojong: these very precious teachings are said to shine as brightly as the sun itself. We have at our disposal all kinds of artificial light such as candlelight, gaslight,. or electric light. But in the sun, all artificial lights are redundant. The sun completely dispels darkness and everything is shown clearly in its presence. Similarly, Lojong clears away the ignorance of our mind and reveals everything as it is. . A third simile highlights the special power of Lojong to accelerate our progress on the path: Mind Training is like the roots of a medicinal tree. The roots hold. all the healing ingredients and these curative essences in turn permeate the entire tree: its trunk, branches and leaves, etc. Every single cell of the tree contains the medicines and we can harvest them through any of its parts. Similarly, Mind Training forms the best root for all dharma practice. When.Lojong has taken root in us, it imbues any practice we do with the same power to bring us swiftly to enlightenment. By these three similes, you should understand, know, and remember the superior qualities of Lojong which attest to its being the most valuable and meaningful practice in your life."
(C)  отрывки из книги Шамарпы "The Path of Awakening"

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Greedy

«Семь пунктов», разъяснённые Чевакой, могут быть поделены на четыре шага: подготовительный, медитация взращивания высшего взгляда (санскр.: випашьяна; тиб.: лхактонг), медитации даяния и принятия (тиб.: тонглен) и причины и условия для развития даяния и принятия. Как будет объяснено ниже, подготовительный шаг состоит из базового понимания учений Будды и развития стабильного ума посредством сияния, или медитации невозмутимого пребывания (санскр.: шаматха). После этого прозрение в пустоту и нерождённую природу ума осуществляется посредством медитации высшего взгляда, известной как випашьяна на санкрите. Затем идёт основная практика — тонглен, или даяние и принятие. Тот, кто усерден и осуществил практику тонглен, может даже достичь первого уровня бодхисаттвы, или бхуми, в этой самой жизни. «Тренировка ума» — это практика, которая вынашивает и развивает Природу Будды, которая является чистым семенем пробуждения, которое является самым сердцем каждого чувствующего существа. Она обладает силой трансформировать даже эгоистического само-хватание за бессамостность. По этой причине практикующие «Тренировку ума» говорят, что само-хватание обладает Природой Будды. Его подлинной природой является бессамостность. Наконец, четвёртый шаг — это понимание причин и условий, необходимых для осуществления тонглен.



«Подобная бриллианту, солнцу, лекарственному дереву эта главная, самая прекрасная дисциплина».

Будда дал множество различных учений и наставлений относительно способностей и склонностей своих учеников. Эти методы варьируются по уровням сложности и осуществления, но среди бесчисленных практик Дхармы лоджонг является наивысшем дисциплиной. Она бесценна, как совершенный бриллиант. Её ценность не может быть измерена, так как она является тем самым ключом, который открывается внутреннюю дверь просветления. Другое подобие, отмечающее великолепие лоджонг, — об этих очень драгоценных учениях говорится, что они сияют также ярко, как солнце. В нашем распоряжении есть все виды искусственного света, такие как свет свечи, свет газа или электрический свет. Но при солнечном свете искусственный свет не нужен. Солнце полностью рассеивает тьму и всё наличествующие ясно проявляется. Таким же образом лоджонг удаляет неведение нашего и ума и обнажает всё, каким оно есть. Третье подобие выделяет особую силу лоджонг ускорять наш прогресс на пути: «Тренировка ума» подобна корням лекарственного дерева. Корни содержат все лечебные составляющие и эти целебные субстанции в свою очередь пропитывают всё дерево: его ствол, ветви и листья, и т.д. Каждая отдельная клетка дерева содержит лекарства и мы можем брать их из любых частей. Подобным образом «Тренировка ума» формирует лучший корень для любой практики Дхармы. Когда лоджонг пустил в нас корень, он насыщает любую практику, которые мы делаем той самой силой, что быстро приносит нас к просветлению. Посредством этих трёх подобий вам следует понимать, знать и помнить высшие качества лоджонг, которые показывают, что она является самой ценной и осмысленной практикой в нашей жизни.

© Отрывки из книги Шамарпы «Путь пробуждения».

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Алдын Хадыс (22.12.2013), Влад К (24.12.2013), Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Ну, успокоение ума хорошо, а дальше то что? В чем инсайт заключается? Каков сам опыт? Просто достичь успокоенного ума это не приведет ни к освобождениею, ни даже просто приближению к нему. О сорри, дочитал дальше, но все равно не очень понятно каков этот сам парапсихологический опыт.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну, успокоение ума хорошо, а дальше то что? В чем инсайт заключается? Каков сам опыт? Просто достичь успокоенного ума это не приведет ни к освобождениею, ни даже просто приближению к нему. О сорри, дочитал дальше, но все равно не очень понятно каков этот сам парапсихологический опыт.


Патрул Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя" - три изъяна сосуда
…
Хотя, по сути, живые существа — будды,
Их омрачают случайные загрязнения.
Удалите загрязнения — и предстанет истинный будда.

1.2. Поведение 
[Наставления относительно поведения] состоят из двух разделов:
1) поведение, которого следует избегать;
2) поведение, которое следует усвоить.

1.2.1. Поведение, которого следует избегать
[Наставления относительно поведения, которого следует избегать] состоят из трех разделов:
1) три изъяна сосуда;
2) шесть загрязнений [сосуда];
3) пять неверных способов восприятия.

1.2.1.1. Три изъяна сосуда [Три изъяна сосуда] таковы:
1) изъян перевернутого сосуда — неспособность слушать;
2) изъян дырявого сосуда — неспособность запоминать услышанное;
3) изъян сосуда, испорченного ядом, — обыкновение смешивать [услышанное] со своими заблуждениями.

1.2.1.1.1. [Изъян перевернутого сосуда]
Слушая Дхарму, необходимо, не позволяя сознанию слуха ни на что отвлекаться, сосредоточиться на звуке, передающем Дхарму, и внимать. Не слушать таким образом — все равно что наливать драгоценную жидкость в сосуд, перевернутый вверх дном. Пусть телом ты присутствуешь на учении, ты не услышишь ни единого слова Дхармы.

1.2.1.1.2. [Изъян дырявого сосуда]
Относиться к Дхарме поверхностно и не удерживать ее в уме — все равно что наливать драгоценную жидкость в сосуд с дырявым дном: сколько ни лей, в нем ничего не останется. Ты не сможешь претворить учения в практику, сколько бы ни слушал Дхарму.

1.2.1.1.3. [Изъян сосуда, испорченного ядом]
Если слушать Дхарму с порочными намерениями, например с желанием укрепить свое положение и славу, или находиться при этом под влиянием пяти ядов — вожделения, ненависти, неведения, [гордыни и ревности], — Дхарма не окажет благотворного воздействия на твой ум. На деле Дхарма станет противоположностью Дхармы. Это все равно что наливать драгоценную влагу в отравленный сосуд. 

По этому поводу индийский мудрец Дампа сказал:
Слушай Дхарму, как олень слушает музыку.
Размышляй о Дхарме, как кочевник-северянин стрижет овцу.
Медитируй, как немой вкушает яства.
Усердно практикуй Дхарму, как голодный як ест траву.
Обрети плод, как солнце выходит из-за облаков.

Мудрец говорит, что, слушая Дхарму, нужно быть похожим на завороженного звуками вины оленя, который не замечает, как затаившийся охотник выпускает в него отравленную стрелу. Молитвенно сложив руки и не отвлекаясь умом ни на какие иные мысли, надлежит внимать Дхарме с восторгом, от которого по телу бегут мурашки, а глаза наполняются слезами.
Если же ты присутствуешь на учении лишь телом, а ум увлечен посторонними мыслями, рот занят болтовней, глаза смотрят по сторонам, то это никуда не годится. Слушая Дхарму, нужно прекратить все, даже благочестивые, действия: не произносить молитв, не перебирать четок — только внимать. Даже если ты слушал именно так, после этого нужно помнить смысл всего сказанного и не забывать постоянно применять его на практике.

Будда сказал:
Я показываю путь к освобождению,
Но знай, что обретение освобождения зависит от тебя самого.

----------

Гошка (15.08.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Продолжение следует...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

17 Кармапа учения о медитации Шаматха в Гонк-Конге. Учение ведется на английском языке, доступны англ субтитры:

----------

Гошка (15.08.2014), Чагна Дордже (29.06.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну, успокоение ума хорошо, а дальше то что? В чем инсайт заключается? Каков сам опыт? Просто достичь успокоенного ума это не приведет ни к освобождениею, ни даже просто приближению к нему. О сорри, дочитал дальше, но все равно не очень понятно каков этот сам парапсихологический опыт.


Возвращаясь к данной теме в какой то момент осознал, что сопротивление и непонимание или неведение в деле успокоения ума будет продолжаться бесконечно. И вот специально подыскал вот такое вот вИдение в разрешении данного вопроса, зайти с другой стороны. И тогда очень ясным станет и внесектарный подход Шамара Ринпоче...

----------


## Юань Дин

Есть интересная книга о том, как действует медитация. Рассказано без приложения к какой-либо религии: 

"Медитация: мистика или психотехника" (автор - Л.С. Каганов).

В занимательной форме автор рассказывает об истоках, традициях и развитии медитации как неотъемлемой части йоги и дзен-буддизма. Цель автора — доказать, что заниматься медитацией может любой человек, даже не имеющий каких-либо религиозных или философских убеждений. Для этого во второй части брошюры дана система практических упражнений по медитированию.

Содержание:

ЧАСТЬ I
Медитация с птичьего полета
Стратегия медитации . 4
Медитация в повседневной жизни
Механизм медитации
Полярность вашей психики 10
Три стадии процесса медитации 14
Медитация и психологическое благополучие
Медитация против наркомании, алкоголизма и курения
Медитация и религия
«Индейский бег»
Медитация и спорт
Медитация и «движение для здоровья»
Медитация и обучение 27
Медитация и ведение дневника 31
ЧАСТЬ II
Практика медитации
Место 33
Время
Метод ..
Возможные реакции
Поза 37
Расслабление в позе для медитации
Внутренняя настройка на медитацию 43
Выход из медитации
Планирование занятий 46
Программа I 47
Программа II 49
Программа III 50
Программа IV 52
Программа V 53
Программа V I ... 5 4
Программа VII 55
Программа VIII 56

http://www.livelib.ru/book/1000444847

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Желательно бы конечно материалы настоящих, практикующих и квалифицированных, испытанных на их опыте мастеров выкладывать. Вот такое вот пожелание, не вступая в полемику и спор.

----------


## Юань Дин

хорошая информативная тема. Первые сообщения только сейчас увидел.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (30.06.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> хорошая информативная тема. Первые сообщения только сейчас увидел.


В этом большая заслуга и администрации форума. Спасибо за сайт.  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Молитвенно сложив руки и не отвлекаясь умом ни на какие иные мысли, надлежит внимать Дхарме с восторгом, от которого по телу бегут мурашки, а глаза наполняются слезами.


Последнее время настолько эмоционально индифферентен я лично, что мне вообще ничего не хочется, ничто не интересно, нет мотивации ни к чему, нет интереса, плохой аппетит, и в том числе даже сексуальная энергия как будто истощилась. Все дни как блеклые кадры черно белой пленки.

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Последнее время настолько эмоционально индифферентен я лично, что мне вообще ничего не хочется, ничто не интересно, нет мотивации ни к чему, нет интереса, плохой аппетит, и в том числе даже сексуальная энергия как будто истощилась. Все дни как блеклые кадры черно белой пленки.


Нет ничего постоянного и это ваше чувство пройдет....

----------

Алик (03.07.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Последнее время настолько эмоционально индифферентен я лично, что мне вообще ничего не хочется, ничто не интересно, нет мотивации ни к чему, нет интереса, плохой аппетит, и в том числе даже сексуальная энергия как будто истощилась. Все дни как блеклые кадры черно белой пленки.


Чувствую,что мне надо что-то вам написать,а что конкретно - не знаю. Четко знаю только то,что надо .  (3 раза за день ум возвращал опять к тому,что надо). :Smilie: Вообщем - вот вам моя "пустота". :Smilie:

----------

Алик (03.07.2014), Антон Соносон (10.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Последнее время настолько эмоционально индифферентен я лично, что мне вообще ничего не хочется, ничто не интересно, нет мотивации ни к чему, нет интереса, плохой аппетит, и в том числе даже сексуальная энергия как будто истощилась. Все дни как блеклые кадры черно белой пленки.


Здесь ключевая фраза "я лично". Вы воспринимаете мир через свое эго, чьи желания не исполняются. В результате - депрессия. Но что такое - ваше эго? Где оно, откуда оно? Есть ли оно на самом деле?

----------

Лучананда (11.09.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Введение в шаматха медитацию Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче	 


Поговорим немного о шаматха медитации. Я думаю, что это может служить поводом для совместной практики. Порядок будет таим: я буду говорить, а затем вы будете какое-то время медитировать, затем я скажу еще что-нибудь и вы снова будете медитировать и так далее. Если вы сделаете так, то как мне кажется, будет больше проку от моих инструкции. В противном случае, возможно, вы не сможете связать воедино инструкции и медитацию. 

Фактические, техника очень проста. Уже ранее практики прошлого сообщили нам, что медитируя мы должны сидеть прямо. Когда мы сидим прямо, у нас присутствует чувство бдительности (собранности), чувство важности (гордости), создается необходимая атмосфера. 

В инструкции, которую мы будем использовать - мы не будем использовать внешний объект. Вы, наверное, слышили, что в шаматха медитации используются внешние объекты, такие как цветы, но здесь мы будем использовать стандартную технику традиции Тхеравады. 
Здесь в качестве объекта нашего внимания используется наше собственное дыхание. И как мы концентрируемся на дыхании? - Мы просто следуем за нашим дыханием - вдох и выход. Вот и все. Наш ум сосредоточен на дыхании, наша осанка прямая, глаза открыты. 
Давайте сделаем это, а затем мы поговорим дальше. Сущность техники это ничего не делать. 

( Короткая сессия медитации ) 

Мы просто сидим прямо и наблюдаем наше дыхание. Мы не концентрируемся на наших отвлечениях, на всех этих блуждающих мыслях, которые занимают (заполняют) наш ум. Мы просто сидим. Одни. Просто сами по себе. Никаких вспоминаний о других (другом)... Мы это дыхание и концентрация, и это все что у нас есть. 

Так мы сидим, мы концентрируемся на дыхании, больше ничего. Могут прийти разные мысли. Если мысли приходят, что же нам делать? - Мы ничего не делаем. Здесь применяется только один единственный подход (техника) в любом случае. И этот метод - мы концентрируемся на дыхании, вот и все. 

Может происходить большое количество разных отвлечений; тут и то, о чем вы говорили вчера, фильмы, которые вы смотрели на прошлой неделе, какой-то разговор или фразы, все что вам нужно сделать завтра, внезапная паника - а выключил ли я газ сегодня утром или нет? И независимо от вещей, которые придут, а они обязательно придут - возвращаемся к дыханию. 
Это девиз шаматха медитации, ее главная инструкция. Вернись сейчас же. Каждый раз, когда мы замечаем, что отвлеклись, мы вспоминаем главную инструкцию и мы возвращаемся. Мы возвращаемся к дыханию. Давайте поделаем это некоторое время.

( Короткая сессия медитации ) 

Если у нас есть устремления (амбиции), то мы фиксируемся на какой-то важной для себя цели, например на Просветлении. Тогда для нас больше не существует медитации, потому что мы думаем о чем-то другом, мы тяготеем к определенной цели, мы воображаем ее и фантазирум всякие фантастические (восхитительные) штучки. Это не медитация. 

Самая важная характеристика шаматха медитации - это отпустить все цели и просто сидеть ради самого сидения. У нас есть вдох и выдох и мы просто делаем это. Ничего другого. Нас не волнут, достигнем ли мы Просветления или нет, быть может наши друзья достигнут Просветления быстрее чем мы. Кого это волнует? - Мы просто дышим. Мы просто сидим прямо и наблюдаем дыхание, вдох и выдох.Ничего другого. 

Мы отпусткаем навязчивые идеи о целях и амбициях. Это очень важный аспект. Это исключает даже такую идею, как совершенствование шаматхи медитации, желание сделать идеальную шаматха медитацию. Мы должны избавиться даже от этого. Просто сидим. 

Это прекрасиная штука - не иметь навязчивых идеи и амбиции, просто сидеть прямо и наблюдать дыхание так, чтобы ничто не мешало нам. Все остальное только мешает нам, потому что тогда у нас появляются цели. Когда у нас есть цели, мы становимся одержимыми. Скажем, нашей целью является выехать, но кто-то припарковал машину прямо перед нами, блокируя тем самым наш автомобиль. Если что-то мешает нашей цели (движению), то это становится большим препятствием. Если у нас нет цели, то не имеет значения ни шум, ни зуд, ни наши чувства здесь и потому - ничто нас не отвлекает. 

Это важно понимать, потому что медиаторы часто имеют сильное желание добиться чего-то и когда они отвлекаются, то их поджидают «адские мучения»: они теряют доверие, они расстраиваются, они осуждают себя, они осуждают технику. Вот почему по крайней мере в течение нескольких минут когда мы медитируем, все это не имеет значения - получим ли мы Просветление или нет - это не имеет значения. Выкипит ли вода в чайнике или нет - сейчас это не имеет значения; телефон звонит - и не важно, звонит ли это кто-то из ваших друзей или нет - сейчас важны только те несколько мгновений, когда все вещи не имеют никакого значения. Важны эти несколько мгновений. 

( Короткая сессия медитации ) 

Шаматха медитацию не делают ради достижения Просветления. Если вы не заинтересованы в Просветлении или Нирване, вы спокойно можете практиковать шаматху и быть естественными, потому что вы не находитесь под влиянием разных обстоятельств. Дело в том, что большую часть времени мы не контролируем себя. Наш ум всегда увлекается или отвлекаться на что-то, будь то наши враги, наши почитатели, наши друзья, просто другие или это наши надежды, страхи, зависть, гордость, привязанность, агрессивность, всевозможные штучки. Другими словами, все эти объекты, эти явления - мир (вокруг нас) контролирует наш ум. У нас нет над этим контроля. Быть может мы и имеем контроль на какие-то на доли секунды, но из-за крайне эмоционального состояния (возбуждения) мы тут же теряем его. 

Теперь далее, отпускание целей и амбиций это слегка напоминает нам отречение, в том смысле, как о нем говорят в буддизме. Если вы читали жизнь Будды, то Будда отрекся от своего дворца, царевны-жены, своего сына, родителя и ушел за стены дворца на поиски Просветления. Строго говоря, с точки зрения шаматхи, можно сказать, что Будда попытался отказаться от своих амбиций, или по крайней мере понять зачем он живет, какой цели пытается достигнуть. Он увидел бесполезный аспект того к чему он стремится. И он был весьма решителен для того, чтобы пойти до конца и достичь (искусства) отпускать свои амбиции. Таким образом, для нас очень важно научиться на практике научиться отпускать свои цели и амбиций, если, конечно, мы (вообще) хотим стать практиками шаматхи. 

Как практики шаматха медитации, мы можем достичь умения (власти) отпусткать (амбиции), а также научиться замечать нашу оомраченность навязчивыми идеями. 

В самом деле, мы видим, что эта методика действительно дает нам возможность обнаружить все виды цепляний (омрачений). Это причина, по которой некоторые великие медиаторы называли шаматху медитацию методом ничего не делать (искусственно). 

Обычно мы всегда делаем что-то, мы всегда думаем о чем-то, мы всегда заняты. Занимаясь всем этим, мы постоянно блуждаем среди миллионов навязчивые идеи или фиксаций (мнений). Сейчас, когда мы медитируем, не делая ничего, все эти фиксации должны быть обнаружены нами. Может быть у новичков это может потребовать больших усилий (борьбы) и результат проявится не сразу, но зато у вас появится внутренняя уверенность (перед лицом трудностей). И тогда вы заметите, что ваши фиксации (проблемы) уменьшились, при том, что вы ничего не делали специально. В классических текстах, инструкциях по медитации, сказано, что это подобно змее, которая сама себя распутывает, - подобно этому уходят все ваши проблемы. Так у вас появится новая привычка. 

( Короткая сессия медитации ) 

Здесь главная трудность (состоит в том), что когда приходят мысли, надо просто вернуться к дыханию, надо вновь сконцентрироваться на дыхании. Но вы можете автоматически (неосозанно) интерпретировать это по-другому, мол: "Это значит, что Ринпоче сказал, что мы должны отбросить все мысли и наблюдать наше дыхание." 
Это не совсем то, что я имел в виду. Я не говорил, что вы должны отбросить свои мысли. Я не говорил вам этого. Все, что я говорю вам, чтобы вы сконцентрировались на дыхании. Это две разные вещи. Когда приходят мысли, не останавливайте их, не умножайте их, не поощряйте их, не препятствуйте им, не делайте ничего. Ваша задача заключается в сосредоточенности на дыхании. Вот и все. 

Важно понимать разницу. Если я скажу, остановите эти мысли, а затем вернитесь обратно к дыханию - это одно, - но я не говорю вам этого. Когда приходят мысли, что вы будете делать? - Вернетесь к дыханию. Это ваша работа. Остановка мысли это не ваша работа. Это не входит в предмет этого учения. Мысли приходят - все, что вам надо делать, это просто сконцентрироваться на дыхании. Вот и все. 

( Короткая сессия медитации ) 

Майтрейя дал очень хороший совет для практиков шаматхи. Когда мы делаем шаматху, то важно, чтобы мы помнили о противоядии. Когда ум отвлекается мы должны вспомнить о противоядии. И в этом случае противоядие очень простое, просто нужно вернуться к дыханию (сконцентрировать на этом внимание). Эта внимательность должна присутствовать всякий раз, когда мы отвлекаемся. И это мы называем противоядием. Но иногда мы применяем противоядие слишком часто. Это может стать причиной тупости или возбуждения (отвлечения). Что вы чувствуете? - Если вы слишком озабочены, другими словами, если вы слишком настаиваете на применении противоядия как противоядия, то противоядие само может стать ядом. Противоядие, когда нет реального яда, само может стать помехой, а это может спровоцировать появление тупости или возбуждения.

( Короткая сессия медитации ) 

Всегда, когда делаете короткии сессий шаматхи медитации, в особенности, если вы новичок, делайте их короткими, но частыми. Скажем, если вы собираетесь медитировать в течение пятнадцати минут, начинайте ее делать короткими периодами (в течение этих 15 минут) с краткими перерывами. Пусть будут небольшим перерывы между периодами медитации. 
Постепенно, вы сможете сделать несколько сессий по пятнадцать минут. Но сейчас вы делаете шаматха медитацию часто и с перерывами. И когда вы заканчиваете сессию (эти 15 минут) у вас наступает большой перерыв, и пусть это будет настоящий перерыв, когда встаете, ходите и делаете что-нибудь. Не сидите (просто так) половину времени медитируя, а другую половину нет. Не надо так делать. Через какое-то время, вы сможете медитировать, делая по семь или менее периодов в течение этих пятнадцати минут. Но в начале, очень важно делать краткие периоды медитации в течение одной сессии. Если в самом начале вы будете делать медитацию слишком долго, то такая техника (медитации) вам быстро надоест. Мы все человеческие существа, мы не хотим скучать, мы всегда хотим перемен. Перемены это когда мы едим, меняем одежду. Мы хотим перемен. 

Кроме того, духовный путь это долгий процесс, нам нужно запастись терпением. Мы должны начать этот путь, придерживаясь кратких периодов медитации в одной сессии, делать их точно и часто. И таким образом, мы можем выработать глубокую привычку. Позже, когда она станет частью нас самих, нам легко будет выполнить медитацию. 
Как пьют алкоголь? - Когда впервые пьют алкоголь, пьют мало. Если выпить два или три бутылки сразу, то гарантировано отравление, и выеще долго не захотите прикасаться к алкоголю. 
Делайте только краткие периоды медитации, но часто. Таким образом, вы развиваете привычку и это очень необходимо. Шаматха должна стать частью вашей жизни и делайте все, чтобы к ней привыкнуть. Для того. чтобы привыкнуть, делайте ее постепенно, короткими периодами и много раз. 

И вне сессий помните о том, что вы дышите. Мы почти всегда забываем о том, что мы дышим. 

Вы не должны ограничивать свои занятия медитацией. Вы не должны ограничивать ее рамками только утром или только вечером. Вы должны делать ее в любое время, все время. Практика проходит все время и начинается уже прямо сейчас, она не произойдет в будущем. Никогда не откладывайте шаматху на потом, так словно вы собираетесь делать ее в следующем году, в следующем месяце или в следующий уик-энд. Делайте ее прямо сейчас. Пусть это будут всего лишь сорок пять секунд, ну и что, вы новичок. Это не трудно, вы можете сделать ее где угодно. Для этого требуется только одно условие, чтобы вы сели прямо. При коротких сессиях - это довольно просто. 
Прежде чем наш ум отвлечется, мы сами принмаем решение прекратить медитацию и это хорошо - и уже после этого вы начинаете снова. Опять же, прежде чем отвлечься, вы останавливаетесь. Шаг за шагом, и вы почувствуете себя комфортно при помощи шаматха медитации, - и в этом состоит смысл это будет победой, вашей победой над отвлечениями - вы будете впереди отвлечений. И залог успеха - это короткие сессии. 
Вообще, путь духовной практики, как мне кажется, должен быть именно таким. Вы не должны создавать некий жесткий план, по типу такого: "Это время моей практики", - а потом все оставшееся время вы будете находитесь в отвлеченном состоянии. 
Конечно, план может вам помочь, и вы должны выделить для практики какое-то время, утром или вечером. Но нам все же нужно научиться делать шаматху не только время от времени, но всегда когда это только возможно, ну хотя бы в течении одной минуты. Это не так трудно. И уже потом, мы увеличиваем (продолжительность). 

( Краткая сессия медитации ) 

Как медитировать? - Мы просто сидим прямо и наблюдаем дыхание. Так что же происходит? - Это создает пространство. 
На самом деле сама техника шаматхи это просто трюк (искусное средство). Главное здесь то, что мы распознаем все эти отвлечения (бомбардировку мыслями). Мысли, которые приходят в наш ум, постоянно нас отвлекают. 
Мы гневаемся, мы знаем что мы недовольны. И всегда когда мы гневаемся, мы знаем что мы недовольны, но если увидеть такого рода гнев, то возникнет отстраненность, что-то вроде юмора. Заметив гнев, мы можем направлять (двигать) его (в разные стороны), у нас появится возможность контролировать его. 
Расстраивая разные грани нашей жизни, мы видим отсутствие контроля над своими эмоциями. Вот почему мы не веселимся. Цель буддизма состоит в том, чтобы весело проводить время, не так ли? А для того, чтобы это произошло, нам нужен контроль (над чувствами). Если кто-то контролирует вас, то приходит конец развлечениям и больше нет удовольствия (от жизни). 


( Краткая сессия медитации ) 

Шаматха включает в себя много дисциплины. Для начинающих, дисциплина совершенно необходима. Поэтому ламы часто советуют нам делать медитацию вместе, в группе. Конечно, мы должны практиковать индивидуально, но и групповая практика может нам помочь. Дело в том, что у нас так много гордости, и еще у нас есть наше я-эго. И наша гордость и я-эго говорят нам, чтобы мы соревновались (конкурировали) между собой. Поэтому, когда мы делаем медитацию в группе, мы не хотим уснуть, мы не хотим создать видимость того, что мы плохо медитируем. У нас нет смелости, чтобы сказать: «Для меня не имеет значения, что другие думают, что я плохой (медиатор)». - Мы хотим быть лучшими, мы хотим быть самыми ловкими. У нас конкурентные умы. А так как у нас есть конкуренция, мы используем ее на своем пути. Поэтому мы можем время от времени делать групповые медитации, и это весьма неплохо. 

Это все равно что пойти в фитнес-центре. Если купите себе тренажер, то вы три-четыре дня будете интенсивно тренироваться, а потом забудете о нем. Тренажер лежит и пылится в гараже, не так ли? Но если вы приходите в фитнес-центр, вы видите вокруг себя красивые тела других люди, которые старательно тренируются, это вас очень вдохновляет. Это неправильная мотивация! [Ринпоче смеется] Но по крайней мере она привела вас куда. Запутанность часто воспринимается как путь, и такое бывает. 

Пусть медитация будет простой, не делайте ее как-то сложно, шаматха это простота. Сосредоточьтесь на дыхании, сидите прямо - это все, что вам надо делать. Когда мы концентрируемся на дыхание, дыхание происходит в настоящий момент - это момент настоящего, это не момент прошлого или будущего ... Вот почему очень хорошо использовать дыхание. Наше дыхание происходит периодически, мгновение за мгновением. Когда мы выдыхаем, выдох течет и вытекает, заканчивается и нет возврата. Затем вдыхаем. 

Если на выходные, вы можете сделать шаматха ретрит, это хорошо. (Хорошо делать практику) каждый день, по несколько минут, и в конце концов, вы будете делать ее спонтанно, в самых разных местах, и не только перед алтарем, но повсюду. 
Затем, когда у вас появится время, раз в месяц или раз в году, вы должны сделать один интенсивный шаматха ретрит. Вы можете взять обет молчания и спокойно посидеть в шаматхе. 
И действительно, в Тибете существует такая традиция: она называется nyinthun или dathun-nyinthun, она означает день ретрита или день практики. Вы можете взять обет молчания на целый день проведения шаматха ретрита. (...) Вы можете привыкнуть к нему. Затем вы можете сделать dathun шаматха ретрит в течение целого месяца, и тогда у вас будут три сессий шаматха медитации и только шаматхи.Это окажет на вас сильное влияние, это даже может свести вас с ума. [Смеется] 

Как я уже говорил ранее, шаматха это легкий путь достижения контроля над своим умом. И это замечательно. 
Если вы будете делать шаматху как практик Махаяны, то вы должны начать свою практику (шаматха медитации) с принятия прибежища и зарождения бодхичитты и закончить ее посвящением заслуг. Это дает много заслуг, в особенности, если вы начинаете практику с принятия прибежища и зарождения бодхичитты. В самом деле, ведь вы говорите себе: «Я буду сидеть здесь и наблюдать дыхание, при этом я не буду отвлекаться. Если я не буду отвлекаться, я стану могучим. Если я стану могучим, я смогу помочь многим живых существ» - Вот почему так деляют. Вот почему так много заслуги в том, чтобы просто сидеть. Накопление заслуг не всегда включают в себя обилие действий. В шаматха медитации мы просто сидим и наблюдаем таковость дыхания, накапливаем заслуги.


Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче

----------

Joy (11.09.2014), Алик (08.07.2014), Гошка (15.08.2014), Жека (06.07.2014), Паня (06.07.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Последнее время настолько эмоционально индифферентен я лично, что мне вообще ничего не хочется, ничто не интересно, нет мотивации ни к чему, нет интереса, плохой аппетит, и в том числе даже сексуальная энергия как будто истощилась. Все дни как блеклые кадры черно белой пленки.


Переживания могут быть разными . Не цепляйтесь за них как бы правдоподобно они выглядели.    Да, человек может сильно цепляться за такие переживания, это происходит от того, что мы в глубине хотим радоваться и испытывать только приятные эмоции... Когда в процессе практике мы все больше отпускаем... То в итоге и всплывает именно вот такая неудовлетворенность ... То, что послужило когда то причиной рождения человеком.  Так как человеком рождаются из за привязанности  к ощущениям...Нужно терпение пережить  такой непростой этап .. Потом будет легче... Возможно вы увидите небо ... Где плывут облака. С любовью.

----------

Игорь Ю (10.07.2014), Эделизи (28.07.2014)

----------


## Chikara

Мысли становятся живительными только между безмыслием (дзадзэн). Chikara ©

----------


## Игорь Ю

> В результате - депрессия.


Депрессии то нет. Есть просто безразличие ко всему и скупость переживаний. А так я давно выработал стабильное эмоциональное состояние. Только вот ничем оно не наполнено. А помню что раньше просто изобиловало красками. И жизнь веду такую же, без потрясений. Всем спасибо за советы.

----------

Алик (11.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Депрессии то нет. Есть просто безразличие ко всему и скупость переживаний. А так я давно выработал стабильное эмоциональное состояние. Только вот ничем оно не наполнено. А помню что раньше просто изобиловало красками. И жизнь веду такую же, без потрясений. Всем спасибо за советы.


наполните его юмором, шутить пробовали?

----------


## Игорь Ю

Да , конечно.) Но вот жалуются, что их анекдоты не вызывают у меня столь бурной реакции, как другие бы хотели.

----------


## Михаил Ветер

медитация - это остановка и...

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Друзья, я прошу прощения за вмешательство, но если уж вы приводите тексты, на которые стоит обратить внимание, то приводите их *на русском языке*. Не все владеют другими языками так хорошо, как вы.
Благодарю за внимание.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Друзья, я прошу прощения за вмешательство, но если уж вы приводите тексты, на которые стоит обратить внимание, то приводите их *на русском языке*. Не все владеют другими языками так хорошо, как вы.
> Благодарю за внимание.


А если этих текстов нет на русском?

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> А если этих текстов нет на русском?


Я полагаю, что если вы приводите текст на английском/китайском/суахили языке, вы обладаете достаточными знаниями не только чтобы понимать смысл, но и чтобы перевести его.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я полагаю, что если вы приводите текст на английском/китайском/суахили языке, вы обладаете достаточными знаниями не только чтобы понимать смысл, но и чтобы перевести его.


Знание иностранного языка совсем не гарантирует умения переводить. Переводчик - это профессия, требующая специальных знаний и навыков, помимо знания языка. И перевод - это большой труд. Занимающий много времени. Почему человек должен Вам его обязательно переводить? Тем более речь о текстах на английском. Не банить же теперь тексты на английском? Вот человек выложил здесь, в этой теме, какие-то тексты на английском, а другой участник их увидел и перевел. Что плохого? Общается же он на форуме на русском, а тексты приводит какие есть. Если есть на русском, то русские приводит.

----------

Фил (29.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Вот человек выложил здесь, в этой теме, какие-то тексты на английском, а другой участник их увидел и перевел. Что плохого? Общается же он на форуме на русском, а тексты приводит какие есть. Если есть на русском, то русские приводит.


Ещё раз, не все владеют языками. И это, как бы, нужно учитывать. В любом случае, если у вас есть желание поговорить на эту тему. Я с радостью пообщаюсь с вами в личном порядке.
Модератору, просьба - удалить языковой спор. И, конечно же, благодарность.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (29.07.2014), Игорь Ю (06.10.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ещё раз, не все владеют языками. И это, как бы, нужно учитывать. В любом случае, если у вас есть желание поговорить на эту тему.


Вот, уважаемый Алдын Хадыс запостил пару текстов на английском, а ув. Greedy их перевел на русский. А Вы даже "спасибо" не поставили. А вот претензию высказали...




> В любом случае, если у вас есть желание поговорить на эту тему. Я с радостью пообщаюсь с вами в личном порядке.


В личке общаться не собираюсь.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче 
> Семь пояснений к медитации
> 
> 
> 
> Об авторе
> Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче родился в Восточном Тибете. Когда ему было четыре года, 16-й Гьялва Кармапа признал его 14-м Шамарпой. Он получил полную передачу поучений линии Кагью от Кармапы, рядом с которым находился вплоть до его смерти в 1981 году. После смерти Кармапы Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче посвятил себя работе над многочисленными проектами, начатыми Кармапой. Прежде всего благодаря его активности было найдено 17-е воплощение Кармапы, Тхайе Дордже, в Тибете. Шамар Ринпоче посещает с лекциями многочисленные центры Кагью по всему миру. Одновременно он курирует Институт высшего буддийского образования в Индии и центр медитационного уединения в Непале.
> 
> Целью медитации является постижение истинной природы ума - достижение состояния Будды. Ум лежит в основе как нашего настоящего опыта обусловленного существования, так и Просветления. Просветление означает постижение истинной природы ума, тогда как в обычной жизни эта природа не осознаётся.
> ...




Семь объяснений к медитации. Суть Шинэ и Лхагтонга. Часть II


Шамар Ринпоче


В третьем пункте даётся точное объяснение того, как становятся естественными Шинэ и Лхагтонг. На первых ступенях наша медитация таковой не является, она в некоторой степени искусственна. Однако настоящая, подлинная медитация - всегда естественна, как я уже кратко объяснил в пункте 2.

Что подразумевается под «настоящей» медитацией спокойного ума?

В начале практики Шинэ ум направляется на объект медитации. Это помогает нашему уму быть сконцентрированным, вместо того чтобы следовать за мыслями. Когда медитация становится естественной, то есть наступает истинное Шинэ, уже больше не нужно напряжение, чтобы концентрировать ум. Поначалу требуется усилие, но затем это происходит совершенно естественно.

Я приведу пример для того, чтобы продемонстрировать различие между искусственным и естественным Шинэ. Существует специальный вид медитации, которая позволяет ясно вспомнить своё прошлое, вплоть до своей прошлой жизни. Ум никогда не одинаков, он существует от момента к моменту, всё время изменяется. Если мы всмотримся в один момент, то увидим, что он возникает, существует и наконец снова исчезает. Таким образом, он состоит из прошлого, настоящего и будущего. Момент возникает и исчезает, чтобы создать пространство для следующего момента. Так устроен наш ум - он состоит из нескончаемого потока моментов осознавания. Поэтому практика Шинэ состоит в том, чтобы осознавать каждый возникающий момент. Не анализировать, лишь фокусироваться и наблюдать возникновение момента, одного за другим, не пропуская ни одного и не нарушая порядка, просто наблюдать, как они проходят мимо; быть полностью сконцентрированным, фокусируясь на них. И так мы можем медитировать способом искусственного Шинэ.

Это превратится затем в подлинное Шинэ, когда оно станет естественным, когда нам больше не надо будет напрягаться, чтобы фокусировать ум. Тогда есть - просто естественное осознавание течения моментов. К этому настолько сильно привыкаешь, что достаточно лишь однажды сконцентрироваться на этом осознавании, как оно уже автоматически продолжается, без необходимости приложения каких-либо усилий. Оно продолжается дальше естественным образом.

Если мы достигаем этого уровня, возникает особенный вид памяти. Мы можем вспоминать прошлое, и даже прошлые жизни, в той степени, в какой наша медитация стала естественной. Воспоминания всё больше расширяются:

вначале мы вспоминаем детство, затем - свои ощущения в утробе матери, затем - предыдущую жизнь. Поскольку всё это было пережито, то можно вспомнить это точно так же, как мы вспоминаем, чем занимались вчера. Эти воспоминания возникают автоматически, когда Шинэ становится естественным.

Что подразумевается под «настоящим» Лхагтонгом?

Продолжим с примером, когда концентрируешься на каждом моменте. Лхагтонг означает исследование природы моментов. Если Шинэ только наблюдает моменты, без их исследования, то теперь мы их анализируем. Лхагтонг становится естественным, когда это исследование перестаёт быть интеллектуальным. В таком случае есть уже прямое восприятие природы каждого момента, восприятие по ту сторону названий и идей.

Когда мы смотрим на что-либо, в первый момент происходит прямое восприятие этой вещи, и лишь затем мы её называем. В буддийском учении говорят о разных видах прямого восприятия. Даже сейчас, например, у нас есть прямое восприятие, но мы всё время сразу проецируем идеи на вещи, хотя эти идеи не реальны. Если мы, например, видим листок белой бумаги, мы смешиваем прямое восприятие с нашей концепцией белого. Концепция белого - это общая концепция, которая относится и к другим вещам, таким как белый материал, белые цветы и т.д. Прямое восприятие гораздо шире любой концепции. В подлинном Лхагтонге происходит прямое восприятие, мы видим истинную природу вещей. Это называют также прямым восприятием практиков (йогов).

Проще говоря, подлинные Шинэ и Лхагтонг возникают в результате удаления препятствий для медитации, о которых говорится в пункте 2. Шинэ становится естественным, если из медитации полностью исчезают тяжесть, тупость и сонливость. Подлинный Лхагтонг возникает, когда полностью нейтрализованы дикость ума, сожаления и сомнения. Они больше никогда не возникают в медитации, но всё ещё возникают в промежутках времени от медитации до медитации, так как если мы не просветлённые, то остаётся ещё различие между медитацией и не-медитацией. Но полностью созревший плод Шинэ и Лхагтонга - медитация, свободная от этих препятствий.

Ступени Шинэ и Лхагтонга

Этот пункт будет здесь затронут лишь коротко. Существует девять уровней Шинэ и четыре уровня Лхагтонга, которые описывают ступени медитации.

Девять ступеней Шинэ:

1. Становится возможным направить ум внутрь.
2. Становится возможным придать уму стабильность.
3. Становится возможным придать уму цельность.
4. Становится возможным придать уму интенсивность.
5. Укрощение ума.
6. Успокоение ума.
7. Полное успокоение ума.
8. Придание уму однонаправленности.
9. Приведение ума к невозмутимости.

Четыре уровня Лхагтонга:

1. Различение явлений.
2. Полное различение.
3. Всестороннее исследование.
4. Всесторонний анализ.

В тибетском языке есть два различных слова для обозначения исследования и анализа. «Исследование» - более грубое, «анализ» - более основательный и детальный. В тибетском есть разница между этими двумя словами, которая в немецком не такая явная, и видно, что одно тоньше другого. Когда Шинэ становится естественным, возможно освоить также четыре уровня Лхагтонга.

Порядок следования практики Шинэ и Лхагтонга

Вообще, сначала практикуется Шинэ, затем - Лхагтонг. Так считается в традиции Тхеравады. Но в Махаяне, Ваджраяне и Махамудре не всегда обязательно так. Иногда можно практиковать сразу обе медитации - здесь всё индивидуально. Ваш учитель должен решать на основе собственного опыта в медитации, что для вас лучше всего

Результат полного освоения Шинэ - знание ума других существ. Высокоопытный учитель использует эту способность, чтобы увидеть, что лучше всего подходит его ученикам. Эти методы сходны с теми, которые применяются для воспоминания прошлого. Но здесь учитель концентрируется на умах других а не на своём. Это, конечно, проще сказать, чем сделать. Обычная последовательность практик такова, что вначале практикуют Шинэ, а затем Лхагтонг, и этот способ является наилучшим.

Единство Шинэ и Лхагтонга

Как связаны Шинэ и Лхагтонг? Возможно практиковать Шинэ без Лхагтонга, но это не рекомендуется. Можно получить наставления по Лхагтонгу и на основе доверия и сообразительности овладеть этой практикой, и хотя можно таким образом достигнуть прямого восприятия природы вещей, этот опыт не будет устойчивым, если предварительно не освоить Шинэ. Это верно также и в том случае, когда человек начинает практиковать Лхагтонг до того, как Шинэ становится действительно естественным. Это можно сравнить со свечой на ветру - хотя онаи даёт свет, но в любой момент может погаснуть. Таким же образом посредством Лхагтонга можно получить прямое восприятие, но без Шинэ оно не будет устойчивым.

С другой стороны, если практиковать только Шинэ и никогда Лхагтонг, невозможно освободиться из обусловленного мира. Это уже было объяснено раньше, когда речь шла о препятствиях в медитации. Освоение Шинэ без практики Лхагтонга несёт в себе опасность перерождения в длительных состояниях медитации (мирах богов), которые всё ещё подвержены иллюзии «Я». При полном освоении Шинэ ум пребывает в глубоком покое. Он - расслаблен - настолько глубоко, что мы даже не можем сейчас себе этого представить. Но неведение - корень иллюзий - ещё не удалено. Поэтому необходимо практиковать и Шинэ, и Лхагтонг.

Как объединить обе практики? Это не так, что мы можем практиковать одно без другого. Возможно в определённой степени работать с обеими практиками; но только когда достигнут самый высокий уровень Шинэ, можно полностью их объединить. Девятый уровень Шинэ - «приведение ума к невозмутимости». Здесь Лхагтонг становится естественным, и два этих вида практики соединяются.

Результат Шинэ и Лхагтонга

Результат окончательного освоения Шинэ - полное очищение ума: все грубые мешающие эмоции удалены. В результате окончательного освоения Лхагтонга мудрость становится совершенно чистой. Это означает, что удалена основа неведения, и мешающих эмоций тоже больше нет.

По-другому результат этих двух практик можно обозначить как снятие двух завес. Первая завеса - завеса концепций, или неврозов. Другая - подверженность неведению, или иллюзии, и как следствие, постоянное перерождение в Самсаре. Шинэ освобождает от завесы концепций, а Лхагтонг - от завесы неведения.

Ещё один результат состоит в том, что Шинэ растворяет привязанность к явлениям, удаляет ожидания, сомнения, беспокойства. Мы всё время надеемся получить то, что хотим, и обеспокоены, когда не получаем. Это происходит из-за желания и привязанности. Результат Шинэ проявляется так, что даже если мы стремимся что-либо обрести, у нас больше нет ожиданий, сомнений или беспокойств, поскольку привязанность и желание преодолены.

Когда достигнуто подлинное Шинэ, появляются также всевозможные необычные способности, например ясновидение. Появляется возможность видеть прошлые жизни и ум других живых существ. Но опытные медитаторы советуют не играть с этим. Овладение подобными возможностями содержит большой риск привязаться к Шинэ, и у нас тогда только станет больше проблем. Однако если практикующий достаточно силён, он может контролировать всё без привязанности.

Девадатта был двоюродным братом Будды, однако был при этом весьма злобным человеком. Из чувства соперничества к Будде он решил научиться Шинэ, и пошел за этим к одному из его многоопытных учеников, Архату Кашьяпе. У Архатов есть такая слабость, что они могут использовать свои силы только в медитации. В период после медитации Кашьяпа не смог распознать негативные намерения Девадатты. Он подумал так: «Раньше этот человек был плохим, но сейчас он хочет научиться медитации. Я должен его научить, чтобы он смог измениться».

Он стал учить его Шинэ, и Девадатта учился очень хорошо. Он достиг мощной ступени Шинэ и использовал свою силу против Будды. Вначале он ввёл в заблуждение местного короля, затем расколол Сангху и переманил короля на свою сторону. Затем он подбил юного принца пойти против своего отца и напал со своими монахами на Будду. Он вытворял все эти вещи, потому что завидовал Будде, и использовал при этом силы, которые приобрёл посредством Шинэ. По этой причине учителя хотя и поощряют учеников практиковать Шинэ для Освобождения, но не советуют слишком им увлекаться. Однако особенные ученики, такие как Бодхисаттвы с чистой мотивацией, никогда не станут злоупотреблять своими необычными силами.

Результат Лхагтонга очень прост: Освобождение и Просветление.

Кюнзиг Шамарпа родился в восточном Тибете. Когда ему было четыре года, 16-й Кармапа признал его 14-ым Шамарпой. Шамар Ринпоче получил полную передачу учения линии Кагью от 16-го Кармапы, рядом с которым находился вплоть до его смерти в 1981 году. После смерти Учителя Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче посвятил себя работе над многочисленными проектами, начатыми Кармапой. Прежде всего благодаря его активности в Тибете было найдено 17-е перерождение Кармапы - Тхайе Дордже.

Шамар Ринпоче путешествует по всему миру и учит во многих центрах Кагью.Одновременно он курирует Институт высшего буддийского образования в Индии и центр медитационного уединения в Непале.

Перевод с немецкого: Евгения Кассич

----------

Алик (26.08.2014), Владимир Николаевич (22.01.2016), Гошка (12.09.2014)

----------


## Лучананда

> Депрессии то нет. Есть просто безразличие ко всему и скупость переживаний. А так я давно выработал стабильное эмоциональное состояние. Только вот ничем оно не наполнено. А помню что раньше просто изобиловало красками. И жизнь веду такую же, без потрясений. Всем спасибо за советы.


Попробуйте культивировать и практиковать бодхичитту. Но при этом нужно помнить, что ключом является искренность в этой мотивации. Без этого не удастся достичь настоящего отождествления с благой ответственностью.

----------


## Гошка

> Депрессии то нет. Есть просто безразличие ко всему и скупость переживаний. А так я давно выработал стабильное эмоциональное состояние. Только вот ничем оно не наполнено. А помню что раньше просто изобиловало красками. И жизнь веду такую же, без потрясений. Всем спасибо за советы.


На Будду больше смотрите.
И на природу.
Только там есть краски.

----------


## Светлана Иванова

подскажите, человек далекий от медитативной практики может при помощи определенных логических формулировок изменять состояние своего сознания?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> подскажите, человек далекий от медитативной практики может при помощи определенных логических формулировок изменять состояние своего сознания?


Известны случаи, когда от чтения сутр люди входили в состояние созерцания и достигали реализации. Но умение сосредоточиться, тем не менее, думаю, играет важную роль.

----------


## Светлана Иванова

я так понимаю, что для обучения сосредоточению существуют определенные упражнения. можете что-либо порекомендовать?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> я так понимаю, что для обучения сосредоточению существуют определенные упражнения. можете что-либо порекомендовать?


Медитативную практику  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана Иванова

само понятие мне знакомо. просто, насколько мне известно, при тренировке сосредоточения применяются определенные методики. например, представляются какие-либо визуальные образы, произносятся некоторые логические формулы (как, например, при аутотренинге перед занятием каратэ). меня интересует книга с описанием подобной методики, а также объяснением логики понимания ряда специфичных понятий буддизма.

----------


## Гошка

> само понятие мне знакомо. просто, насколько мне известно, при тренировке сосредоточения применяются определенные методики. например, представляются какие-либо визуальные образы, произносятся некоторые логические формулы (как, например, при аутотренинге перед занятием каратэ). меня интересует книга с описанием подобной методики, а также объяснением логики понимания ряда специфичных понятий буддизма.


Мне по книгам очень плохо понятно.
Хорошо в дополнение к книгам сходить на семинар - посмотреть живьем.
Или посмотреть видео семинара по медитации.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WZ9tJNOQFE

----------

Алдын Хадыс (03.10.2014), Джа Рашин (12.10.2014)

----------


## Джа Рашин

> Мне по книгам очень плохо понятно.
> Хорошо в дополнение к книгам сходить на семинар - посмотреть живьем.
> Или посмотреть видео семинара по медитации.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WZ9tJNOQFE


согласен, урок умственного и душевного развития - проще усвоить когда знающий человек вам это пояснит.

про медитацию можно еще посмотреть видео от Минъюра Ринпоче http://tergar.ru/meditation/about-meditation/

----------

Гошка (14.10.2014)

----------


## Джа Рашин

> само понятие мне знакомо. просто, насколько мне известно, при тренировке сосредоточения применяются определенные методики. например, представляются какие-либо визуальные образы, произносятся некоторые логические формулы (как, например, при аутотренинге перед занятием каратэ). меня интересует книга с описанием подобной методики, а также объяснением логики понимания ряда специфичных понятий буддизма.


Когда вы идете по дороге, то несомненно не усложняете себе движение например тем, что двигаетесь задом-наперед или на руках... Я думаю что прежде чем вдаваться в некие сложности и дебри вам лучше прочесть что-то достаточно легковесное (т.е. не отягощенное излишними перекрестными ссылками, но в тоже время дающее хорошее разъяснение что есть что в буддизме) типа книжки Далай-ламы "Путь к жизни полной счастья".

----------


## Джа Рашин

> На Будду больше смотрите.
> И на природу.
> Только там есть краски.


краски - это отражение лишь нашего восприятия реальности )))

при плохом настроении все краски меркнут не так ли? )))

----------


## Гошка

> согласен, урок умственного и душевного развития - проще усвоить когда знающий человек вам это пояснит.
> 
> про медитацию можно еще посмотреть видео от Минъюра Ринпоче http://tergar.ru/meditation/about-meditation/


Спасибо!
Хорошая лекция.
Такие видео-лекции разных геше или ринпоче, хорошо бы выкладывать в этой теме.
Мне лично, из видеолекции понятнее чем из книги:




> Медитация есть осознавание.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> само понятие мне знакомо. просто, насколько мне известно, при тренировке сосредоточения применяются определенные методики. например, представляются какие-либо визуальные образы, произносятся некоторые логические формулы (как, например, при аутотренинге перед занятием каратэ). меня интересует книга с описанием подобной методики, а также объяснением логики понимания ряда специфичных понятий буддизма.


Все мастера медитации, ваджрачарьи и тд и тп, начиная с Будды Шакьямуни рекомендуют начинать  с подсчета дыхания. Существуют сутры, также комментарии и видеосюжеты, эпизоды которых вы можете найти в данной теме. Несомненно все это принесет вам пользу. Но, так как вы задаете вопросы о понятиях буддизма, то я вам предлагаю обратиться к советам  практика без привязки вообще к какому либо учению: http://nperov.ru/meditaciya/kak-nauchitsya-meditacii/
 З. Ы. Между тем, хочу заметить, что неправильная мотивация и неправильная методика может привести к обратным результатам: человек становится очень гордым, заносчивым, легко раздражительным, гневным итд. Поэтому надо быть очень точным и сопутственно изучать знания по этой теме.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Очень часто содержание данной темы наполняется теми или иными материалами в ходе процесса общения. Вот совсем недавно очень ярко прозвучал в очередной раз такой звоночек, ответом на который стало быть явился этот материал...
*Четыре Опоры Мудрого*
*Выдержка из учений на курсе Пхова, данных Шамаром Ринпоче в центре Путь Бодхи (Bodhi Path), Вирджиния, 20 июня 2004 год*
Мне бы хотелось поделиться с вами традиционным учением о том, как развить хорошую рассудительность. Это учение поможет полагаться на здравый смысл, и избежать опасности манипулирования нами. Эти четыре афоризма применимы не только к дхарме, но и ко всему, с чем мы сталкиваемся в нашей повседневной жизни. Я думаю, что многие проблемы современного общества могли бы быть решены, если бы люди следовали этому простому совету.

Я называю это учение Четыре Опоры Мудрого. Мудрый человек знает, на кого и на что он может полагаться. Так он избегает многих ловушек глупо-сентиментального мышления.

Это учение состоит из четырёх простых афоризмов:
1.      Полагайся на учение, а не на личность учителя;  
2.      Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова;
3.      Полагайся на глубокое, а не поверхностное;
4.      Полагайся на мудрость, а не на идеи.

1. Полагайся на учение, а не на личность учителя.
Мы часто попадаем под влияние ораторов, ослепляющих нас своей харизмой. Сильные личности могут вызывать у слушателей сильные эмоции. Ораторы или учителя, которые веселят, провоцируют или побуждают, могут подвинуть нас к действиям. Похоже, что сегодня учитель просто обязан быть «побуждающим оратором», чтобы иметь каких-либо учеников.
Это может привести к проблемам. Нужно ли называть харизматичных лидеров прошлого, которые ввергли людей в чудовищные страдания? Внешние проявления могут быть обманчивы. Харизма не является показателем верности знаний её обладателя.
Подходите к выбору духовного учителя с той же тщательностью, с которой бы  выбирали хирурга. От квалифицированности хирурга зависит ваша жизнь. А от квалифицированности духовного наставника зависит нечто неизмеримо более важное.
Конечно, многие из тех, кто интересуется буддизмом, ещё не чувствуют своей готовности иметь личные отношения с учителем. Возможно, им достаточно чтения книг по дхарме, написанных различными учителями. Поначалу исследование вопроса может  быть полезным. Но, если мы хотим, чтобы наша практика перестала оставаться поверхностной, если мы стремимся к какому-либо прогрессу, то в какой-то момент нам необходимо найти учителя.
Я бы советовал вам подойти к выбору учителя дхармы с той же осторожностью и тщательностью, с какой бы вы выбирали хирурга для онкологической операции. Прежде чем вверять себя учителю, следует его проверить. Посмотрите сначала на нескольких учителей, а затем выберите для себя одного, исходя из наиглавнейшего критерия – искусность в обучении, медитативном осознавании и знании дхармы.
Традиционно, различают учителей буддийской философии и учителей медитации. Безусловно, найти того, кто был бы квалифицированным в какой-либо из этих областей, весьма непросто. Но учителя, искусного в медитации, найти гораздо сложнее, чем обладающего хорошим академическим знанием философии. Учитель философии может даже научить вас базовой медитации. Что касается более продвинутых практик, им может научить только тот, кто сам достиг прогресса на буддийском пути.
Буддийские учителя должны давать учение Будды, а не свои собственные учения. Поэтому иметь в самом начале некоторое знание об учение Будды чрезвычайно важно. Читайте книги об историческом Будде и других великих учителях прошлого - учениках Будды, тибетских мастерах, таких как Миларепа. Это поможет вам судить, является ли подлинной дхармой то, чему учит учитель.

2. Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова.
Людям нравится следовать красивым словам. Производящая впечатление речь может быть весьма убедительной. Умелое использование слов может помочь прояснить смысл или сделать что-то более выразительным, как в случае стихов и песен. Слова могут также использоваться для произведения впечатления на слушателей, показать им, что вы хороши в словесности. Но наиважнейшим является смысл - это должен быть точный смысл.
Что является точным смыслом в духовном учении? Во-первых, чтобы быть точным, учение должно приносить благо. Во-вторых, оно должно показывать истину. Когда присутствуют оба эти критерия, тогда слова менее важны. Но грамотное использование слов может сделать верное учение легче для восприятия и интереснее. Поэтому оно важно.
Однако, если ваши слова хороши, но речи лживы, то ваша искусная словесность не только не имеет ценности, но несёт вред, поскольку может привести людей к чреватым ошибками убеждениям.
Для примера. В легендах говорится о некоем учёном Брамине, жившем много лет назад, и имевшем очень красивую жену. В преклонном возрасте, этот Брамин заболел, и знал, что дни его сочтены. Будучи человеком ревнивым, он приходил в ужас при мысли, что после его смерти его женой будет обладать другой мужчина. Обладая учёностью и твердой решимостью, он пошёл на крайность. Собрав все свои силы, он написал книгу, в которой убеждал свою жену взойти с ним на погребальный костёр. В этом труде Брамин говорил, что его тело, будучи поднесённым Господу Шиве, преобразится из тела тленного, в нетленное тело освобождения. Далее он написал, что, поскольку жена Брамина это не простая женщина, а богиня, причастная к святому союзу, то ей следует присоединиться к своему супругу, и также достичь освобождения. Поскольку Брамин был мастером словесности, язык и стиль этой книги были безукоризненны. Легенда повествует о том, что книга, действительно, оказалась столь убедительна, что жена бросилась в костёр. Так в Индии было положено начало ненавистной практике сати. Она широко практиковалась до тех пор, пока британцы не наложили на неё запрет, но в некоторых районах она практикуется и по сей день.
Слова, это как цветок, украшение. Смысл – это само тело. Красивые слова, не несущие смысла, подобны драгоценностям, украшающим мёртвое тело. Смысл сможет проявиться, даже если слова не столь впечатляющи, подобно красивой женщине, сияющей красотой даже без косметики и украшений. Искусная словесность вкупе с подлинным смыслом, сравнима с прекрасной женщиной, чья природная привлекательность подчёркнута красивыми украшениями.

3.      Полагайся на глубокое, а не поверхностное.
Никто преднамеренно не пытается быть поверхностным, но многие из нас позволяют себе поспешность и недостаток убедительности в своих суждениях, полагаясь на подхваченные идеи, предвзятости и клише. В частности, в том, что касается вашей духовной жизни, важно анализировать каждое учение самому. В буддизме нет призывов к слепой вере. Напротив, вы не сможете достичь какого-либо прогресса на буддийском пути, покуда не будете стремиться выйти за пределы обыденности.
В буддизме чрезвычайно важно стараться смотреть глубже. Будда давал учения на разных уровнях, в зависимости от способностей слушателей – были ли это начинающие, или продвинутые практикующие. Однако даже базовые учения могут указывать высоко квалифицированным практикующим на глубокие моменты, которые они способны распознать.
Большую важность имеет то, что чтобы получить вообще какую-либо пользу от дхармы, вам необходимо быть способными мыслить глубже. Я поясню.
Если у вас есть проблема, вам следует найти для неё подходящее решение. Если проблема простая, можно найти быстрое, лёгкое решение. Если же проблема сложная, то решение потребуется соответствующее. А если это глубочайшая проблема, которую способны переживать люди и все другие живые существа – проблема страдания и обусловленного существования – то вам потребуется самое серьёзное решение, глубочайшее из доступных средств.
Если вы не обременены неведением, то вам нет необходимости справляться с неведением. Буддадхарма указывает нам как обрести пробуждение. Чтобы извлечь качества пробуждения из-под груды нашего каждодневного неведения, необходимо применять дхарму к каждому аспекту этого неведения. Таким образом, решение придёт непосредственно из самих проблем. В Абхидхармакоша («Собрание проявленной дхармы»), знаменитом буддийском тексте философа древней Индии Васубандху, сказано, что если вы практикуете, применяя меры к небольшим проблемам, то постепенно, вы сколите свою наибольшую проблему - само неведение.
Так, тяжелейшее заблуждение может быть распутано наипростейшей медитацией. Например, сосредоточившись на мёртвом теле, вы можете уменьшить сексуальное влечение. Однако наиболее тонкое заблуждение может быть устранено только наиглубочайшей мудростью. К примеру, Алмазное Самадхи, завершающий уровень медитативного погружения перед пробуждением, необходимо для устранения тонкого омрачения, которое остаётся в конце буддийского пути.
Следовать этому наставлению означает, что вы сами не должны удовлетворяться поверхностным мышлением, и что следует также побуждать других вникать глубже.

4. Полагайся на мудрость, а не на идеи.
Здесь я буду очень краток. Этот завершающий афоризм является наиболее глубоким, но мы можем лишь немного сказать о нём.
Это касается, главным образом, серьёзно медитирующих. Обретение мудрости означает постижение природы ума. Для реализации этого вы не можете полагаться на двойственное сознание, - вы будете двигаться посредством недвойственного ума, который мы называем мудростью. Медитирующие полагаются на недвойственный ум, а не на обычный, двойственный ум. Они знают, что слова, логика и доводы ограничены, и не способны дать доступ к окончательной реальности. Поэтому они не слишком вкладываются в это.
Афоризм указывает: полагайся не на двойственный ум, который является заблуждением, но на недвойственный ум. Идите глубже, не следуйте, как обычно, заблуждениям. Пожалуйста, не забывайте, что независимо от того, сколь бы впечатляющи и убедительны ни были наши мысли, - окончательная реальность им не доступна.

Заключение
Таковы Четыре Опоры Мудрого. Не является ли то, что сегодня большинство людей поступает противоположно этим заповедям, признаком времён упадка? Без передыху они громоздят одну ошибку на другую, вводя себя в заблуждение. Затем один вводит в заблуждение другого, который, в свою очередь, делится заблуждением с третьими, создавая бесконечную череду ошибок. Пожалуйста, не дайте себе попасть в эту цепочку. Полагайтесь на эти афоризмы, и вы разрубите путы заблуждения, подобно великому бодхисаттве Манджушри, который реализовал совершенство мудрости, прорубившись через концепции своим мечом совершенного постижения.

Перевод: Сергей Дёмин

© Bodhi Path Buddhist Centers Russia

----------

Андрей Рэй (03.08.2016), Гошка (16.10.2014), Джа Рашин (19.10.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

"Ложонг. Учение о тренировке ума имеет непрерывную линию передачи, восходящую к самому Будде. В XI веке великий индийский мастер Атиша Дипанкара (982-1054 гг.) принёс это учение в Тибет.
Атиша родился в знатной бенгальской семье и, подобно Будде, отказался от удобств и привилегий своего положения ради занятий духовной практикой. Он получил наставления сотни учителей. В местечке под названием Бодхгая, где Будда достиг просветления и куда Атиша прибыл в качестве паломника, на него снизошло озарение, заставившее его отправиться на далёкий остров Суматра в поисках учителя Дхармы по имени Серлингпа.
В буддизме словом Дхарма называют два вида духовного знания. К первому виду относятся письменные тексты и сочинения с тысячелетней историей, изучением которых занимаются многие поколения практикующих. Ко второму виду относится непосредственный опыт, передающийся от учителя к ученику — зачастую без слов. Проделав нелёгкий путь на Суматру, Атиша провёл двенадцать лет вместе с Серлингпой, получая учение и практикуя лоджонг, после чего вернулся в Индию. В последние семнадцать лет жизни Атиши, проведённые им в Тибете, началось постепенное распространение практики лоджонг — наставления передавались устно и избирательно, пока не были оформлены мастером традиции кадам геше Лангри Тхангпой Дордже Сенге в текст под названием «Восемь строф о преобразовании ума». Однажды, в ходе ежедневной молитвы одного из учителей, «Строфы» услышал Чекава Еше Дордже (1102–1176 гг.). Его внимание привлекло следующее двустишие:
_Другим отдай успех и достиженья,
Себе оставь провалы и лишенья._
Поражённый таким удивительным советом, он отправился на поиски учителя, написавшего эти строки. К тому времени Лангри Тхангпа уже умер, но его ученик Шарава объяснил Чекаве, что строки эти выражают сущность сострадания и что, не постигнув их смысла, невозможно достичь просветления.
Подобно Атише, Чекава посвятил лоджонгу двенадцать лет — большую часть этого времени он провёл в уединении. На время одного из ретритов он поселился рядом с деревней прокажённых. В те времена в Тибете свирепствовала неизлечимая проказа, и прокажённые были изолированы от общества. Тем не менее несколько прокажённых решились навестить Чекаву. Проведя с ним какое-то время, они с удивлением обнаружили, что их состояние улучшается от простого слушания слов выполняемой им практики. Их здоровье окрепло, и болезнь отступила. К Чекаве начали приходить прокажённые. Многие из них шли на поправку.
Несмотря на такой неожиданный эффект, Чекава не был уверен, что практика должна стать общедоступной. В жилище Чекавы поселился его брат, обладавший грубым и скверным характером, который начал втайне подслушивать, как Чекава выполняет практику вместе с прокажёнными. Чекава заметил, что дурной нрав его брата стал улучшаться, сделавшись более мягким и покладистым. Тогда у Чекавы возникла уверенность в необходимости формальной передачи лоджонга, и он составил первое общее описание этой практики под названием «Тренировка ума по семи пунктам». Этот текст завоевал популярность во всём Тибете и стал использоваться всеми школами тибетского буддизма. Я получил это учение от Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, который в свою очередь получил его по линии передачи, явным образом упоминающейся в молитвах лоджонга.
Учения буддизма настолько обширны и многообразны, что изучить их все не представляется возможным. Лоджонг же в сжатой форме излагает суть буддийской мысли. Чтобы достичь успеха в других традиционных практиках медитации, нужно обладать определёнными способностями, в то время как тренировка ума полезна всем и помогает в любых жизненных ситуациях." (С) Рингу Тулку Ринпоче

Ваджрачарья Гьялва 14 Шамарпа дал  поучения по тексту «Тренировка ума по семи пунктам»  Геше Чекава Еше Дордже. За 10 дней до своего ухода во время посещения Кагью Линг в Манчестере, Великобритания.
Используя комментарий своего прославленного предшественника, 5-го Шамарпы Кюнчок Йенлак (1526—1583), 14-й Шамар Ринпоче Мипам Чокьи Лодрё (1952 — 2014) оказал несравнимую доброту в предоставлении обширного объяснения текста и медитационных методов, изложенных там, освещая сердце ложонг - практики тренировки ума.
Полностью данные устные наставления могут быть услышаны по этим ссылкам, на английском языке: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post682686
 P. S. "Если человек садится на некоторое время в сидячую медитацию, это лучше, чем построить буддийскую ступу из семи драгоценностей" - Лотосовая сутра

----------

Гошка (22.10.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Последнее время настолько эмоционально индифферентен я лично, что мне вообще ничего не хочется, ничто не интересно, нет мотивации ни к чему, нет интереса, плохой аппетит, и в том числе даже сексуальная энергия как будто истощилась. Все дни как блеклые кадры черно белой пленки.





> Нет ничего постоянного и это ваше чувство пройдет....



Решил дополнить данный вам совет в кратком виде, более подробно и привести выдержку из поучений  Рингу Тулку Ринпоче, изложенные в книге "Тренировка ума":
"С точки зрения буддийской мысли «постоянным» является только то, что существует независимо от чего бы то ни было, не создано и не зависит от причин, условий и обстоятельств и не изменяется. Но мы не знаем ничего подобного. Всё существующее взаимозависимо, обусловлено и изменчиво. Мы можем сами в этом убедиться. Это совершенно очевидно. Ничто из того, что нас окружает, не остаётся неизменным. Мы знаем, что вещи непостоянны, но не всегда готовы это признать.
Человеческая жизнь очень хрупка. Физические и интеллектуальные способности, которые мы принимаем как должное, постепенно ослабевают. Достаточно секунды, чтобы травмировать или уничтожить человеческое тело. Когда-нибудь мы все умрём. Об этом можно говорить с полной определённостью, однако мы не знаем, когда именно встретим свою смерть. Неопределённость времени смерти позволяет нам чувствовать себя вечными и вселяет ложную уверенность, что у нас в запасе ещё достаточно времени. Мы ведём себя так, будто наши жизни продлятся бесконечно. Из-за ощущения отсутствия времени ум становится пассивным и равнодушным, делая нас ненадёжными и нетерпеливыми в повседневной жизни. Если бы в мире ничего не менялось, жизнь стала бы невыносимой, потому что люди ненавидят однообразие и предсказуемые ситуации. Нас раздражают даже мелочи, если в обозримой перспективе мы не можем их изменить. Я знаю пары, которые жили в гармонии друг с другом более десяти лет, а потом женились, и уже через год подавали на развод. Как только они чувствовали, что связаны друг с другом на всю оставшуюся жизнь, начинались ссоры. Но поскольку всё непостоянно, нам нет нужды конфликтовать друг с другом. Споры возникают только тогда, когда мы думаем, что наши отношения продлятся вечно. Если же мы поймём, что время, которое мы проведём со своей семьёй, любимыми и друзьями короче, чем нам кажется, то будем лучше ладить с ними. Осознание непостоянства даёт удивительную внутреннюю силу и устойчивость. Я убедился в этом на собственном опыте. Когда-то я в числе тысяч других беженцев покинул Тибет и отправился в Индию. Мы лишились всего: земли, имущества, семей и друзей. Люди, которые встретили нас, были озадачены нашей реакцией на изгнание. Их удивляло наше доброе расположение духа. Мы оказались в стране, совершенно не похожей на Тибет. Отличалось всё: язык, еда, климат. Стояла ужасная жара, а в лагерях беженцев было тесно и шумно. Вокруг кишели комары и пиявки. Многие из нас болели. Это было чем-то похоже на ад. Люди думали, что мы падём духом, но мы не унывали. По вечерам, когда жара и укусы насекомых не давали нам уснуть, мы собирались вместе, шутили, смеялись и пели песни. И хотя наше будущее было туманным, мы наслаждались жизнью. Уверен, что в этом нам помогло буддийское воспитание. Мы потеряли свою страну, но у нас оставалась наша драгоценная жизнь. Мы понимали, что наши страдания не были исключительными и что многим людям до нас уже приходилось проходить через подобные испытания. В лагере собралось около ста тысяч беженцев. Люди сталкивались с различными трудностями, болели и умирали, и всё же случаи депрессии и других психических расстройств были крайне редки. Памятование о непостоянстве избавляет от беспокойства и страха. Причины наших проблем непостоянны и быстро исчезают. Даже находясь в глубочайшем отчаянии, можно утешиться, если знать о том, что ситуация рано или поздно изменится к лучшему. А если мы будем помнить, что наслаждения также преходящи, то сможем получать больше удовольствия от жизни.
Это не означает, что мы должны быть пассивны по отношению к происходящему и отдаться во власть обстоятельств. Напротив: мысль о мимолётности наших жизней не даст нам стать слишком мечтательными или апатичными. Ничто не вечно. Наша жизнь — это череда перемен. Мы не можем позволить себе тратить время впустую. Необходимо найти достойное применение каждой минуте собственной жизни. Очень многие проблемы возникают оттого, что люди цепляются за прошлое. Но прошлое уже ушло, отпустите его. Что будет дальше? Нам не дано этого знать. Размышляя о непостоянстве всего сущего, мы получим базовые представления о природе ума.
Расскажу вам одну историю. Когда-то в Кашмире жил мужчина, который перед смертью дал своему сыну два указания. Первое заключалось в том, что сын каждый день должен жениться на новой жене, а второе — в том, что он никогда не должен входить в свою лавку или выходить из неё при свете солнца. Юноша был послушным и уважал своего отца, поэтому обещал, что будет строго выполнять волю отца, хотя и не знал, как это сделать. Он повсюду искал женщину, которая согласилась бы выйти за него замуж на один день, пока наконец не нашёл прекрасную девушку, принявшую его условия. Они поженились и провели вместе ночь.
Наутро юноша поблагодарил девушку и сказал, что она должна уйти, но она отказалась. «Не будь таким дураком», — сказала она. Но он настаивал, что должен сдержать данное отцу обещание и найти новую жену. Тогда девушка объяснила, что он неправильно понял слова своего отца: «Вряд ли твой отец дал бы тебе такой неразумный совет. Он вовсе не хотел, чтобы ты каждый день женился! Он имел в виду, что ты должен каждый день заново влюбляться в свою жену, как будто только что встретил её». Поразмыслив над этими словами, юноша понял, что его жена права. Тогда он спросил её, что имел в виду отец, когда велел не входить в лавку и не выходить из неё при свете солнца. «Это же очевидно, — ответила она. — Он хотел, чтобы ты отправлялся в свою лавку до рассвета и возвращался домой после заката. Ты не должен терять впустую ни минуты. Отец хотел, чтобы ты трудился на совесть». Сын последовал советам отца и прожил достойную жизнь."

----------

Гошка (22.10.2014)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

Извините за банальный вопрос, наверно не редкость - как начать самостоятельно практиковать медитацию с нуля? Черпал советы в статьях, видеоматериалах - с физической стороной вопроса в принципе ясно - позы, дыхание и т.д. Проблема в том что для меня это попросту скучно - просто сидеть. А просто сидеть наедине с собой в тишине и пустоте - еще и страшно, тревоги не удаляются, а приближаются, потому что ничем не отвлекаешься от них. Если для достижения правильного результата нужно время и методика, то опять же -  с чего начать?

----------


## Дубинин

> Извините за банальный вопрос, наверно не редкость - как начать самостоятельно практиковать медитацию с нуля? Черпал советы в статьях, видеоматериалах - с физической стороной вопроса в принципе ясно - позы, дыхание и т.д. Проблема в том что для меня это попросту скучно - просто сидеть. А просто сидеть наедине с собой в тишине и пустоте - еще и страшно, тревоги не удаляются, а приближаются, потому что ничем не отвлекаешься от них. Если для достижения правильного результата нужно время и методика, то опять же -  с чего начать?


С честности начните. Определите для себя,  что такое медитация и её плод при успешном выполнении. Что должны переживать и и что не должны  переживать при этом. И само- собой зачем честно и конкретно нужен сей инструмент, где и для чего его применять. А дальше уже частности- на каком объекте оттачивать сию способность и как бороться с отвлечением и притуплённостью..

----------

Гошка (20.02.2015), Сергей Губарев (14.02.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Извините за банальный вопрос, наверно не редкость - как начать самостоятельно практиковать медитацию с нуля? Черпал советы в статьях, видеоматериалах - с физической стороной вопроса в принципе ясно - позы, дыхание и т.д. Проблема в том что для меня это попросту скучно - просто сидеть. А просто сидеть наедине с собой в тишине и пустоте - еще и страшно, тревоги не удаляются, а приближаются, потому что ничем не отвлекаешься от них. Если для достижения правильного результата нужно время и методика, то опять же -  с чего начать?


Почитайте это http://yogic1.narod.ru/shikantaza.html . Думаю, Вам поможет. А начинать с чего? Так вы уже начали  :Smilie:  Дальше бесконечный путь к самому себе.

----------

Сергей Губарев (14.02.2015)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> С честности начните. Определите для себя,  что такое медитация и её плод при успешном выполнении. Что должны переживать и и что не должны  переживать при этом. И само- собой зачем честно и конкретно нужен сей инструмент, где и для чего его применять. А дальше уже частности- на каком объекте оттачивать сию способность и как бороться с отвлечением и притуплённостью..


Я много времени посвятил литературе по буддизму, очень нравится концепция буддизма и в целом для меня она понятна и близка. Но вот "что такое медитация", "что должны переживать и и что не должны переживать при этом" - никак в толк не возьму. Все мастера и специалисты пишут говорят что это суперполезная вещь, но как ею пользоваться я так и не понял, кроме "сидеть и не думать", не доходит до меня как это может помочь. Когда я начинаю просто сидеть, на меня наоборот надвигаются все комплексы и плохие воспоминания. Читал книжку автобиографическую одного голландца, который поехал практиковать Дзэн то ли в Японию, то ли в Корею. И вся книга почти о том, как ему тяжело было высидеть, практически мучительно, хотя ему в целом даже физически, а не морально.





> Почитайте это http://yogic1.narod.ru/shikantaza.html . Думаю, Вам поможет. А начинать с чего? Так вы уже начали  Дальше бесконечный путь к самому себе.


К сожалению это для "продвинутых пользователей", я мало что понял. Вот мой уровень http://ru.wikihow.com/%D0%BC%D0%B5%D...B0%D1%82%D1%8C
Когда я начинаю этим заниматься, такое ощущение что утреннюю зарядку надо сделать (именно _надо_, а не хочется).

----------


## Алик

> Я много времени посвятил литературе по буддизму, очень нравится концепция буддизма и в целом для меня она понятна и близка. Но вот "что такое медитация", "что должны переживать и и что не должны переживать при этом" - никак в толк не возьму. Все мастера и специалисты пишут говорят что это суперполезная вещь, но как ею пользоваться я так и не понял, кроме "сидеть и не думать", не доходит до меня как это может помочь. Когда я начинаю просто сидеть, на меня наоборот надвигаются все комплексы и плохие воспоминания. Читал книжку автобиографическую одного голландца, который поехал практиковать Дзэн то ли в Японию, то ли в Корею. И вся книга почти о том, как ему тяжело было высидеть, практически мучительно, хотя ему в целом даже физически, а не морально.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> К сожалению это для "продвинутых пользователей", я мало что понял. Вот мой уровень http://ru.wikihow.com/%D0%BC%D0%B5%D...B0%D1%82%D1%8C
> Когда я начинаю этим заниматься, такое ощущение что утреннюю зарядку надо сделать (именно _надо_, а не хочется).


"Сидеть и не думать " -  больше ничего и не надо. На самом деле, рассудок не в состоянии контролировать возникающие мысли.  Но, если Вы сидите неподвижно и удобно с прямой спиной и незаметным диафрагменным дыханием ( не возбуждающим так называемый  "дыхательный центр"), при этом не обращая внимания на внешние раздражители, то мысли затихают сами (если не обращать на них внимания), есть даже такое  выражение, что мысли питаются Вашим к ним вниманием и без этого внимания умирают от голода  :Smilie: .. Вот это сидение, когда будто повисаешь в воздухе, но при этом нет никаких мыслей и есть сикантадза.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я много времени посвятил литературе по буддизму, очень нравится концепция буддизма и в целом для меня она понятна и близка. Но вот "что такое медитация", "что должны переживать и и что не должны переживать при этом" - никак в толк не возьму. Все мастера и специалисты пишут говорят что это суперполезная вещь, но как ею пользоваться я так и не понял, кроме "сидеть и не думать", не доходит до меня как это может помочь. Когда я начинаю просто сидеть, на меня наоборот надвигаются все комплексы и плохие воспоминания. Читал книжку автобиографическую одного голландца, который поехал практиковать Дзэн то ли в Японию, то ли в Корею. И вся книга почти о том, как ему тяжело было высидеть, практически мучительно, хотя ему в целом даже физически, а не морально.
>  .


В целом, это способ познания объекта, (свой ум, предмет, звук, дыхание..), сопровождаемый блаженством (вы раз за разом возвращаетесь с отвлечения- к познанию, а "неделание" ничего иного- производит блаженство). В основном тренируются для двух целей- перестать производить бесконтрольно бесконечные концепции- мысли отвлечения, и как способ познать как всё существует на самом деле-т.е "пусто".Второе нужно для ослабления цепляния к видимой ценности и отвратительности чего-либо..
Не хочется сидеть, треньте эту способность пока "по жизни" т.е. Уловите момент например когда вы "только дышите" (но не наблюдаете за дыханием- только ощущение- а не наблюдение за ним), будет на секунду блаженство, а затем- забывание-тупость. ну и таких моментов почаще побольше.. назад из тупости- в "только дышать, только стоять, только идти.." а со временем можно и сидя опять поизвращаться- на дыхание например- испытали-уплыло-испытали-уплыло.. раз за разом "испытали"- будет всё длиннее..

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> будет на секунду блаженство, а затем- забывание-тупость. ну и таких моментов почаще побольше.. назад из тупости- в "только дышать, только стоять, только идти.." а со временем можно и сидя опять поизвращаться- на дыхание например- испытали-уплыло-испытали-уплыло.. раз за разом "испытали"- будет всё длиннее..


Чесно сказать не представляю даже таких ощущений. Это достигается автоматически по ходу дела? Сколько нужно времени? Просто боюсь так и не понять какой в этом смысл и просто брошу. Сейчас этот процесс ничем не отличается от ожидания поезда на вокзале в зале ожидания.

----------


## Дубинин

> Чесно сказать не представляю даже таких ощущений. Это достигается автоматически по ходу дела? Сколько нужно времени? Просто боюсь так и не понять какой в этом смысл и просто брошу. Сейчас этот процесс ничем не отличается от ожидания поезда на вокзале в зале ожидания.


Как вы можете чего-то не уметь, если понимаете смысл слов: переживание + блаженство и ничего иного. Вы это мильён раз испытывали, когда пили при жажде, первый укус шоколада, оргазм, первые секунды когда добежал до туалета.. Ну просто прям сейчас сделайте что-то полностью делайте (а не наблюдайте за собой..- как с обрыва головой.. )и испытаете- да-же не знаю как это по своей воле можно не уметь: безмятежно не наблюдая просто в кайф-поднять руку например..

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Когда я начинаю просто сидеть, на меня наоборот надвигаются все комплексы и плохие воспоминания.


Посидите ещё, они должны отодвинуться.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Посидите ещё, они должны отодвинуться.


Вот, это хорошо. То что хотел узнать.
Вы не читали Бидию Дандарона? Он пишет что встречал случаи когда некоторые медитировавшие просто потеряли рассудок.

----------


## Кузьмич

Хм... А медитация ДЕЙСТВУЕТ ?

----------


## Айвар

> Сейчас этот процесс ничем не отличается от ожидания поезда на вокзале в зале ожидания.


Замечательно сказано! Именно ожидание и надежды и есть предмет пристального наблюдения. Как только ваше внимание зафиксирует это - вы можете сказать себе: Я ожидаю ... - так в тот же момент может случится переключения внимания. И таких переключений может быть много. Туда- сюда. 
Практики советуют прибегать к защите ума от "диктора объявляющего отправление очередного эспресса". То есть это мантра, непременно одна. Дыхание, как это советует Анапанасати сутта. Ну и пойдет потихоньку. Билет окажется невостребованным. И вместо джунглей, окажется что "слон" стоял в сойле у Вас дома.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Замечательно сказано! Именно ожидание и надежды и есть предмет пристального наблюдения. Как только ваше внимание зафиксирует это - вы можете сказать себе: Я ожидаю ... - так в тот же момент может случится переключения внимания. И таких переключений может быть много. Туда- сюда. 
> Практики советуют прибегать к защите ума от "диктора объявляющего отправление очередного эспресса". То есть это мантра, непременно одна. Дыхание, как это советует Анапанасати сутта. Ну и пойдет потихоньку. Билет окажется невостребованным. И вместо джунглей, окажется что "слон" стоял в сойле у Вас дома.


Хм... Все это весьма загадочно. Пока что я пытаюсь понять - ничегонеделанье и медитация - это одно и то же? Я люблю валяться на диване, ничего не делать, мысли лениво перетекают с одного на другое - это медитация?

----------


## Гошка

> Хм... Все это весьма загадочно. Пока что я пытаюсь понять - ничегонеделанье и медитация - это одно и то же? Я люблю валяться на диване, ничего не делать, мысли лениво перетекают с одного на другое - это медитация?


Медитация есть озознание. 

Насколько хорошо Вы знаете (знание без размышлений) что происходит с объектом медитации, настолько глубоко Вы медитируете.

Дурацкий встречный вопрос: Прочитал все посты в этой теме? Если да,  интерес к медитации настоящий.
Если нет, интерес к медитации - не настоящий. Из этого вряд ли что получится. Как это в моем прискорбном случае.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post681973

http://tergar.ru/meditation/about-meditation/

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вот, это хорошо. То что хотел узнать.
> Вы не читали Бидию Дандарона? Он пишет что встречал случаи когда некоторые медитировавшие просто потеряли рассудок.


http://nperov.ru/meditaciya/chto-ya-...-ot-meditacii/

Что я получил от медитации — Часть 1

Когда-то в одной из своих ранних статей я обещал написать пост о том, что я получил от медитации. Я не написал эту статью раньше, во-первых, потому что посчитал, что другие темы, на которые я пишу важнее этой, а, во вторых, я хочу публиковать материалы, которые окажутся полезными людям, а не просто будут отражать какой-то личный опыт без всяких выводов.

Я не очень люблю блоги и живые журналы, авторы которых сосредоточены исключительно на описании собственных переживаний и впечатлений. Я считаю, что мой опыт может быть кому-то полезен и интересен, только в том случае, если он служит иллюстрацией и доказательством таких идей, которые помогут людям двигаться в сторону саморазвития и избавления от личностных проблем.

Я не вижу смысла много рассказывать о себе, о своем опыте вне контекста практических рекомендаций по саморазвитию. Именно поэтому я не написал раньше эту статью. Я посчитал, что эта информация не будет никому интересна, так как она касается только моей личной истории.


Но недавно один из читателей написал, что хотел бы увидеть эту статью. Я задумался на предмет того, что я могу написать по этой теме. И я понял, что это действительно может оказаться для кого-то полезным. Ведь эту статью я хотел посвятить тому, чему я научился благодаря практике медитации. Я расскажу о том, чего можно ждать на этом пути, как правильно относится к практике, чтобы получить от нее максимум «бонусов», и о том, какие опасности могут вас подстерегать.

Я думаю, что такой рассказ сможет принести кому-то практическую пользу. Если вы какое-то время занимаетесь медитацией и не видите никаких положительных изменений, то, возможно эта статья поможет вам их увидеть. Если вы еще не начали медитировать, то здесь вы найдете массу причин для того, чтобы начать это делать. Надеюсь, что мой личный пример сможет послужить кому-то стимулом.

Эта статья является отличным поводом донести многие важные идеи до читателя, которые у меня не получилось вложить в другие статьи о медитации. Но я хочу, чтобы вы держали в голове одну вещь, когда будете читать этот пост. Все личностные изменения, о которых пойдет речь далее, стали возможны, благодаря медитации. Но нельзя говорить, что медитация является единственным источником этих изменений.

Метаморфозы стали источником работы над собой, а не только медитации. Сейчас не буду останавливаться на этом подробнее, я вернусь еще к этой мысли в статье. И не раз.

Еще одной причиной, по которой я решил написать этот пост является мое желание разбавить тон советчика, который проглядывается в каждой статье:как найти свое призвание,как научиться говорить нет, как научиться делать что-то еще… Пускай читатель отдохнет от рекомендаций и советов (хотя в этой статье они тоже будут). Пускай отдохнет и автор и позволит себе написать пост, в котором, помимо рекомендаций будут более подробно, чем в других моих статьях, описываться личный опыт.

Как я начал медитировать

Как я уже где-то писал, когда я начал медитировать, я еще ничего не думал о саморазвитии. Я даже не задумывался о том, есть ли у меня какие-нибудь недостатки, можно ли от них избавиться, как это сделать. Такие мысли просто не посещали меня, как они не посещают еще множество людей.

Моя личность казалась мне чем-то законченным и логичным, некой данностью и константой. Многие свои слабости я даже не считал таковыми. В последнее время меня часто посещает удивление по поводу того, что люди даже не думают о том, чтобы развиваться. Когда я начинаю испытывать это чувство, оно переходит в легкое негодование. Чтобы это остановить, я сразу вспоминаю себя, каким я был несколько лет назад, как я так же не желал думать о личном развитии.

И я сразу начинаю понимать этих людей. Они просто об этом не думают: для них в принципе не существует такой проблемы как развитие личности.

Я, как и многие, верил в то, что человек является бурлящим котлом страстей, желаний, врожденных качеств которые им управляют, он не имеет никакой собственной воли. Иногда мне казалось, что направленное изменение личности является кощунственным нарушением ее суверенитета, ее священного, установленного раз и навсегда, естественного состояния.

Я не могу сказать, что я носился с этой идеей как с манифестом. Как я сказал, я особо не размышлял о проблемах развития личности, эта сфера меня не занимала, поэтому такие идеи даже не оформились во что-то целостное в моем сознании. Идея о неизменности личности поселилась где-то глубоко, на вневербальном уровне, она не появлялась на поверхности, но при этом обуславливала мое мышление и определяло его границы. Я верил в это бессознательно и никогда об этом не задумывался.

Я начал заниматься медитацией не ради собственного развития, а ради того, чтобыизбавиться от депрессии, панических атак и постоянных перепадов настроения. Не могу сказать, что я определенно верил в эффективность этого метода, но, тогда я понимал, что выбора у меня особо нет. Я устал от своих переживаний, я не хотел страдать всю жизнь и не знал, что мне делать. Я не понимал, как еще можно от этого избавиться. Таблетки я рассматривал как самый последний вариант уже тогда. А медитация давала хоть какую-ту надежду на избавление от этих недугов.

Желание освоить практику у меня появилось еще потому, что мне казалось, что медитация дает какие-то сверхспособности. Я не говорю о экстросенсорике или чем-то таком. Я думал, что медитирующий человек может и умеет больше чем другие люди, вот и все (ведь не просто так многие люди медитируют). Эта мысль не успела оформится в четкое стремление к развитию. Меня все-таки больше занимала идея избавления от душевной хандры. Но, не могу отрицать, что скрытые, едва осознанные мотивы стать в чем-то лучше чем другие (в чем конкретно, я еще не знал), также руководили мной тогда.

Мне не хотелось тратить свободное время на медитацию. Это время я желал посвящать чему-то другому, в основном, занятиям всякой ерундой. Поэтому я стал медитировать по дороге на работу и обратно в пригородной электричке. Ведь, все равно, пока я ехал в транспорте, я ничего не делал.

Что стало происходить со мной после медитации

Первые изменения начали происходить, наверное, через пару месяцев. Но я их еще не осознал. Более-менее ощутимый эффект от занятий практикой начал проявляться через полгода.

В дальнейшем своем изложении я не смогу сохранить хронологию изменений, которые произошли благодаря медитации. Во-первых, это будет сделать сложно, потому что метаморфозы происходили плавно и постепенно. Этим изменениям не предшествовало никакое внезапное прозрение. Я не могу вспомнить тот момент, когда осознал, что могу управлять своими эмоциями, или когда понял, что я хочу от этой жизни.

Идеи не приходили сразу, они как будто накапливались, опираясь на новый жизненный опыт. Опыт предшествовал идее. Сначала я действовал просто неосознанно, интуитивно но у меня стало появляться понимание, что я все делаю правильно. Только потом, спустя какое-то время япостепенновыводил из этих действий и результатов этих действий идеи, которые легли в основу этого сайта.

Эти мысли имеют плоть и кровь, они не просто так витают в воздухе, они основаны на опыте, который я прочувствовал.

Это одна из причин по которой мне сложно сохранить последовательность изменений. Это скорее непрерывный процесс, чем ограниченное во времени действие. К тому же эти изменения происходили параллельно друг-другу.

Во-вторых, это все-таки не моя биография последних лет. Это структурированная статья, которая рассказывает о метаморфозах, произошедшие с человеком, который начал медитировать. Поэтому хотелось бы сделать упор на самих изменениях и поставить их в основу структуры этого поста. Так что дальнейшее повествование будет иметь форму пунктов, каждый из которых будет относится к определенной личностной метаморфозе и не обязательно будет привязан к конкретному времени.

Тогда, начнем.

Я перестал отождествлять себя со своими эмоциями

В отличие от других изменений тут я могу отследить какое-то подобие отправной точки. Произошло это примерно через два месяца после начала занятия практикой. Я думаю это будет интересно почитать тем людям, которые страдаютпаническими атаками.

Как-то ночью я пытался заснуть, когда почувствовал приближающийся приступ паники, панической атаки. Я не могу сказать, что тогда я переживал самую интенсивную фазу панического расстройства, во время которой, приступы происходили несколько раз в день. В то время панические атаки происходили реже и были менее интенсивными. Но все равно они были.

И вот, когда я осознал, что близится определенный приступ, мне вдруг стало интересно, что будет если попробовать на нем сконцентрировать внимание, попытаться как бы погрузиться в него, войти глубже, даже усилить его. Раньше я об этом не думал, а просто пассивным образом поддавался приступам, позволял им уносить себя своими беспокойным и порывистым течением.

Здесь я уже попытался проявить какую-то волю. У меня не было в голове готовой идеи, которая предписывала мне так действовать. Мне просто стало интересно. А вдруг я получу какие-то необычные ощущения? Что будет? Вдруг это поможет?

Мне захотелось как бы охватить сознанием этот приступ, постичь и понять его. Я до этого не чувствовал в себе такой силы. Сначала мне стало страшно, паника усиливалась, но я продолжал наблюдать. Потом все пошло на спад. Тревога сменилась эйфорией, связанной с ощущением контроля над ситуацией. Вот оказывается, что я могу! Если меня вновь настигнет приступ, я уже знаю что делать!

Тогда я не еще не сделал далеко идущих выводов о том, что в принципе можно контролировать любое свое состояние, любые эмоции. Я был рад тому, что у меня получилось самостоятельно справиться с приступом панической атаки.

Только потом я начал осознавать, что, вопреки моим прежним воззрениям, весь эмоциональный мир человека поддается контролю. И осознание это происходило из конкретных жизненных ситуаций. Если раньше я всегда шел на поводу у своих эмоций, то теперь мне иногда удавалось действовать вопреки своим чувствам и состояниям. Даже если это не получалось, я начинал задумываться о природе своих эмоций.

Я начал понимать, что злоба и раздражение не приносят ничего, кроме пустой траты нервов. Зависть, тщеславие — это просто потворство Эго, они ведут к страданию. Я осознал, что мне вовсе не обязательно быть злобным, нервным, завистливым, трусливым, только по той причине, что я таковым стал в процессе жизни. Ведь я сам решаю каким мне быть. «Я» — это не мои эмоции, страхи, состояния.

Это просто рябь на воде, а настоящее Я лежит глубже, это что-то более постоянное и независимое. И в обретении этого самого «Я» и лежит смысл духовного развития.

Раньше лозунги вроде «найди свое я» или «прекрати отождествлять себя со своими эмоциями» казались мне эзотерическими клише, слоганами, которые вроде звучат красиво, но смысла в них нет. Как можно перестать отождествлять себя со своими чувствами? Ведь я и есть мои чувства. «Я» — это нечто целое, неделимое. Любые страсти, пороки являются такими же справедливыми частями моей личности, как и любовь, интеллект. Так думал я раньше.

Но какими-то окольными путями, не читая никаких духовных книг, я пришел к осознанию древних как мир истин о природе своего «Я». И истины эти я впитал с самой жизнью, со своим собственным опытом изменений, а не просто взял их на веру, потому что они мне понравились.

Медитация научила меня наблюдать за тем, что происходит внутри. Это развило моюосознанность.

Почему я поверил в медитацию.

Должно быть, медитация так сильно помогла мне как раз из-за моего скептицизма. Я всегда был далек от мистики и всякой паранауки. Поэтому с самого начала своей практики я не воспринимал медитацию, как безусловное благо, панацею от всех проблем. Поэтому я ей не занимался бездумно, так как будто бы я просто глотал таблетки, которые через какое-то время должны мне помочь.

Я пытался отыскать в смысл в медитации. Какой-то очевидный, земной смысл, а не запредельный и эзотерический. В силу того, что я всегда во всем сомневался,не верил в богаи в прочую мистику , я не мог бы заниматься медитацией, если бы не нашел ей простое и логичное объяснение.

И я стал это объяснение искать в своем опыте. Я начал замечать, что медитация дает возможность взглянуть на свой внутренний мир как бы со стороны. Практика требует, чтобы практикующий концентрировался на чем-то (дыхании или мантре) и не вовлекался в свои переживания, эмоции и мысли. Конечно, полного избавления от мыслей достигнуть очень сложно, но главное пытаться.

Со временем я понял, что это не просто какая-то мистическая традиция, а достаточно эффективное упражнение. Чтобы развить мышцы плеч и спины, нужно постоянно упражнять их, например, подтягиваться. А чтобы научиться отслеживать свои эмоции и не поддаваться им, необходимо также упражнять это умение, например, медитировать.

Я почувствовал, что мне становится легче абстрагироваться от эмоций в реальной жизни, потому что я каждый день упражняюсь в этом по два раза! Я также заметил, что после медитации мне легче принимать решения, решать проблемы, которые мне до этого казались нерешаемыми.

Ведь во время практики я говорю своим эмоциям «не сейчас», «давайте потом, после практики». На протяжении 20-ти минут я стараюсь не увлекаться переживаниями и удерживать внимания на одной точке. Это развивало определенное умение, навык осознанности, который переносился в реальную, повседневную жизнь, в которой у меня уже лучше получалось отгонять от себя мысли и нежелательные переживания. Это освобождало мой ум от эмоций, вносило ясность в мысли, а также очень глубоко расслабляло меня.

После медитации я чувствовал себя спокойным и умиротворенным. Если я нервничал, злился на кого-то, испытывал приступ хандры, то после практики, все как рукой снимало.

Вот он реальный, практический, приземленный смысл медитации, который я для себя нашел. Это упражнения по развитию осознанности. Это вывод «Я» за пределы мира бесконтрольных эмоций. Это освобождение от предрассудков и иллюзий. Это избавление от стресса. И работает это по принципу обычной тренировки, посредством повторений, так же как тренировка мышц или устный счет. Но это упражнение окажется менее эффективным, если вы не будете понимать, как оно работает, как оно вам помогает в реальной жизни.

Помните, медитация не панацея, а эффективный инструмент!

Это утверждение можно пояснить сравнением медитации с растяжкой мышц для занятия художественной гимнастикой. Понятно, что без растянутых мышц нечего думать о гимнастике, вы просто не сможете ей заниматься. Но, в то же время, растяжка не научит вас гимнастике, она просто подготовит вас к занятиям этим спортом.

Так же и медитация. Сама по себе она конечно помогает и имеет полезный эффект. Но нужно помнить, чтомедитация только подготавливает ваш ум для работы над собой, развивает те навыки, без которых эта работа не проходит. Если вы будете бездумно медитировать, нетерпеливо ждать, когда она избавит вас от депрессии или наградит супер способностями и, при этом, не станете проводить работу над собой в повседневной жизни, когда вы не медитируете, то больших результатов вы не достигнете.

Советы:

Подумайте над смыслом медитации. Почему она работает? Как она помогает вам в жизни? Как вы после нее себя чувствуете? Какие изменения с вами происходят? Короче,подходите к медитации осознанно!

Работайте над собой. Медитация развивает навык осознанности. Старайтесь применять его в жизни. Наблюдайте за своими эмоциями. Учитесь их контролировать. Занимайтесь самоанализом. Осознавайте свои слабые стороны. Над чем еще надо поработать?

Произошла переоценка ценностей

Другое важный эффект, который я начал ощущать не себе заключался в том, что стала потихоньку отмирать потребность все время куда-то бежать, занимать все свободное время какой-то активной деятельностью. До того, как я начал медитировать, я был очень беспокойным и активным, в плохом смысле этого слова. В будни дни я работал изадерживался на работе. А в выходные я не мог спокойно сидеть на месте: я ездил на встречи, тусовки, пил алкоголь.

Если, вдруг, получалось так, что в выходной день я оставался дома, то это приносило мне большой дискомфорт. До какого-то времени я не видел в этом проблемы. Мне казалось, что я просто активный, энергичный. Но, на самом деле, это было, скорее беспокойством, которое очень сильно мешало мне расслабиться. Я почти не отдыхал: будни поглощала работа, а выходные занимали встречи, мероприятия.

Я редко оставался наедине со своими мыслями: ведь я всегда был чем-то занят. У меня не было времени подумать о своей жизни. Я просто механически плыл по течению судьбы и жил неосознанно.

По мере занятиями практикой я заметил, что стал все больше проводить времени дома. Вместо того, чтобы ехать на шумную тусовку, я решал остаться дома с женой, расслабиться, посмотреть фильм или почитать. Мне это очень стало нравится. Появились какие-то хобби, которыми я занимался дома.

Я стал больше и лучше отдыхать. Появилась некая самодостаточность: я уже меньше нуждался в развлечениях, денежных тратах, тусовках, алкоголе, сильных впечатлениях, чтобы получать удовольствие от жизни. До этого казалось, что сама жизнь концентрируется лишь в тех вещах, которые я перечислил в предыдущем предложении, а пространство между бешеной активность и удовольствием заполнено гнетущей пустотой.

Мне стали доставлять удовольствие спокойные прогулки, я стал наслаждаться погодой, запахами и своими мыслями. Появились какие-то хобби, которыми мне было интересно заниматься дома. Ушли беспокойство, неусидчивость, и течение моей жизни стало приобретать более спокойный и размеренный характер. Мне перестало быть скучно. Я начал видеть радость в каждом моменте своей жизни.

Это не могло не отразиться на моих ценностях: они претерпели кардинальное изменение. Хотя об изменении говорить не очень правильно. Скорее эти ценности и цели оформились. Раньше передо мной не стояло ясной цели, я не понимал, чего я хочу от жизни. Ясно было только одно, что надо работать, развлекаться по выходным, тратить деньги и опять работать. Я не видел иногосмысла жизни, не потому что мне хотелось такой судьбы, а потому что я не осознавал никаких альтернатив.

Ведь без постоянной работы мне бы стало скучно, мне требовалось какое-то занятие, которое могло бы поглощать всю мою энергию. Пускай даже это занятие было глупым и неинтересным. На мой взгляд, в таком положении сейчас живет большинство людей. Нельзя сказать, что их устраивает то, как они живут, но они и не догадываются о том, какой другой может быть эта жизнь.

Это чем-то напоминает идею фильма «Матрица», которая, можно сказать, является жестокой метафорой современной жизни. Люди живут в иллюзорном мире суеты, работы, вечных дел, покупок, сиюминутных удовольствий, амбиций, страстей, удовлетворения чужих желаний и не догадываются о том, что существует другой мир, более реальный…

Медитация стала для меня красной таблеткой Морфеуса, которая помогла мне увидеть свои настоящие желания и цели, заглянуть за границы этой иллюзии. Я понял, что я хочу просто жить и наслаждаться жизнью и у меня уже есть все для этого!

Мне не нужно работать до ночи на работе, а в выходные куда-то бежать, чтобы себя чем-то занять. Ведь мне стало и так хорошо, я научился наслаждаться покоем и своими мыслями. Раньше работа увлекала меня, только потому что она, подобно громоотводу, притягивала к себе всю мою избыточную энергию. И другого применения этой энергии я не мог найти.

Работа придавала моей жизни какой-то смысл, какое-то направление. В работе я терял самого себя, а это то что мне было нужно. Ведь пребывание наедине с собой было мучительным.

Но, когда я нашел какой-то смысл вне работы, когда я научился быть с самим собой, постоянная занятость стала приобретать характер помехи, чего-то лишнего. Я знал, чему посвятить свое свободное время, мне было интересно наедине со своими занятиями, своими хобби и своими мыслями. На работе приходилось заниматься, тем, чем скажут. Она отнимала много времени. А это время я мог использовать намного лучше: тратить его на свое развитие, проводить его с женой, заниматься своим хобби, читать гулять и путешествовать.

После того, как я научился наслаждаться свободным временем, его стало совсем не хватать. Раньше я с трудом выдерживал несколько недель отдыха подряд, мне становилось скучно. Теперь же этого казалось мало для того, чтобы я мог насладиться этим отдыхом и своим новым счастьем!

Я осознал, что если бы у меня не было необходимости работать, по финансовым соображением, я бы работу бросил. Хотя раньше я даже не мог допустить такой мысли. Я думал: «Что бы я тогда делал? Чем бы я занимался? Ведь мне бы стало скучно!»

В результате, я стал меньше задерживаться по своему желанию. И работу я через какое-то время сменил. На новом месте я уже жестко ставил вопрос о невозможности переработок.

Но, я понимал, что обычная наемная работа все равно отнимает много времени. В какой-то момент я понял, что я должен организовать свою жизнь так, чтобы иметь больше свободного времени и какой-то независимый источник дохода. Об этом не буду писать подробнее, это уже тема отдельной статьи.

Продолжение следует


2014 nperov.ru Сайт о саморазвитии и самосовершенствовании

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2016), Гошка (24.02.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Извините за банальный вопрос, наверно не редкость - как начать самостоятельно практиковать медитацию с нуля? Черпал советы в статьях, видеоматериалах - с физической стороной вопроса в принципе ясно - позы, дыхание и т.д. Проблема в том что для меня это попросту скучно - просто сидеть. А просто сидеть наедине с собой в тишине и пустоте - еще и страшно, тревоги не удаляются, а приближаются, потому что ничем не отвлекаешься от них. Если для достижения правильного результата нужно время и методика, то опять же -  с чего начать?


http://nperov.ru/meditaciya/kak-nauchitsya-meditacii/

----------

Гошка (24.02.2015)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> http://nperov.ru/meditaciya/kak-nauchitsya-meditacii/


Спасибо, отличная статья, много практических нюансов доступным языком. Много вопросов отпало, осталось пробовать на практике.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Спасибо, отличная статья, много практических нюансов доступным языком. Много вопросов отпало, осталось пробовать на практике.


Будут вопросы - не стесняйтесь. Кто взял в руки гитару уже умеет на ней играть  :Smilie:

----------

Андрей Буркалко (22.02.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Из биографии Первого Кармапы Дюсум Кхьенпа (1110–1193):
"...Позднее, по совету своего Учителя, Дюсум Кхьенпа на девять месяцев удалился в отшельничество, чтобы практиковать медитацию успокоения ума (тиб.:zhignas). За период этого отшельничества он ни разу не разъединил ладони на время, достаточно долгое для того, чтобы на них высох пот. Гампопа признал в нем самого одаренного из всех своих учеников и обучил медитации проникающего видения (тиб.:lhagmthong). Ее Дюсум Кхьенпа практиковал три года, пока его постижение не выросло настолько, что могло сравниться с силой солнечных лучей, рассеивающих облака. Тогда Гампопа сказал ему:

– Ты разорвал связь с обусловленным существованием. Теперь ты не вернешься в сансару.".." (с) "История Кармап Тибета"




"Строфа двадцать девятая

Проникающее видение, основанное

на глубоком покое ума,

Полностью устраняет все

загрязнения.

Потому медитация успокоения ума,

выходящая далеко за пределы

четырех состояний без форм, —

Это практика Бодхисаттвы.

Однонаправленность, достигаемая с помощью медитации успокоения ума (шинэ) [1] . Это такое состояние, когда ум спокоен и способен сосредотачиваться на одном объекте. Противоположностью этому – неспособность сосредоточиться из-за сонливости или рассеянности. Это две главные помехи в процессе обретения однонаправленности.

Тупость или сонливость – это состояние, в котором мы ни на чем не можем со средоточиться. Мы засыпаем или чувствуем тяжесть, словно от переедания или перегрева. Вторая помеха – это отвлеченность, рассеянность, когда ум невозможно удержать или вернуть на место, он слишком открыт. Он и там, и здесь, и везде – совершенно неуправляемый. Во время шинэ, медитации однонаправленности, ум не слишком туп и не слишком подвижен. Можно сказать, что он приручен. Это достигается при помощи успокоения ума, глубокого медитативного погружения, во время которого мы стараемся приручить ум и наконец можем сосредоточиться.

«Проникающее видение, основанное на глубоком покое ума, полностью устраняет все загрязнения».

Вкратце, эта строфа указывает на то, что без однонаправленности, сосредоточенного состояния ума, мы не способны понять его природу. Шинэ – это ключ, инструмент, открывающий ум. Без него мы либо слишком отвлечены, либо слишком сонливы, поскольку неведение чрезвычайно сильно. Чтобы развить совершенную мудрость, в качестве основы нам надо практиковать успокоение ума. Без этого не обрести высшие знания и изначальную мудрость. Мы должны развивать однонаправленную медитацию, свободную от привычек сансары. Появление в мирах форм и без форм основано на ошибочной медитации: хотя присутствует сильная, неподвижная концентрация, она не становится основой для проникающего видения. Чтобы развить изначальную мудрость высших колесниц, вы должны стараться углублять проникновение в суть за пределами четырех миров без форм.

Как гласит строфа,«…медитация успокоения ума, выходящая далеко за пределы четырех состояний без форм,– это практика Бодхисаттвы»." 
(с) из книги "Практика Бодхисаттвы"
Автор:Тринле Тхае Джордже Кармапа ХVII

Из интервью с Кармапой:
"Как мы можем получить доступ к нашему внутреннему богатству?

Лучше начните смотреть сюда[прикасается к своему сердцу].


Как?

Сначала попробуйте узнать, кто нашел внутреннее спокойствие. Я вам помогу: его можно найти через буддизм. Мне кажется, что как раз поэтому Будда преподал дхарму и мы сами стараемся объяснять смысл дхармы по всему миру. В частности, я думаю, это очень актуально в наше время в сегодняшнем мире, где существует много форм кризиса. Чаще всего мы говорим об экономическом кризисе, который во многом связан с недостатком внутреннего знания, внутреннего спокойствия, внутреннего богатства. Все формы богатства,внешние и внутренние, происходят из самого ума, без ума нет почти ничего другого. Поэтому мы нацеливаемся на суть, внутреннее состояние.

Если вы посмотрите, то увидите, что путь к обретению внутреннего богатства начинается со спокойного ума. Если вы успокоите ум, тогда все вокруг вас успокоится тоже. Посвящайте хотя бы немного времени развитию спокойного ума, вы уже потратили его достаточно на многие, многие ненужные вещи. Время и энергия бесценны, но биллионы людей потратили их на столько ненужных вещей. Вместо этого, если вы инвестируете, например, пять или десять минут каждый день на успокоение ума медитацией, я могу с полной уверенностью гарантировать, что из этого выйдет что-то хорошее." (полный текст: http://sansara.net.ua/buddhism/trans...interview.html)

Из учения о Махамудре
Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче:
"...В Махамудре существует система наставлений, на ней построен этот вид медитации. Сначала необходимо успокоить ум, это практика шиней или шаматха, так как медитирующий ум должен пребывать в спокойствии. Сейчас ум не может быть в одном состоянии, он бродит туда и сюда, он беспокоен. Необходимо научить ум находиться в состоянии концентрации на чём-то одном. Медитация в этом случае означает фокусировку ума, его сосредоточение. Постепенно, со временем, возникает привычка находиться в концентрации. Для того, чтобы создать такую ситуацию, необходимо всё время посвящать медитации....
Если ум привык к концентрации и успокоился, то становится возможна махамудра. И только тогда. При блуждающем и отвлекающемся уме она невозможна. Когда ум привык к сосредоточению, тогда достигаются ясность, острота, стабильность. Ум тогда подобен птице в небе, рыбе в воде. Существуют различные уровни махамудры с соответствующими поучениями. Это однонаправленность, невыдумывание, "одновкусие", немедитация. В каком случае неуместно учить махамудре? Если нет концентрации ума, это бесполезно...."

Кармапа ведет медитацию:

----------

Александр Фролов (31.07.2016), Андрей Рэй (05.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (23.07.2016), Гошка (23.07.2016), Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Гошка

Гялцанг Ринпоче. Основы медитации – контроль тела и ума

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016)

----------

